# ФИЛОСОФИЯ И КУЛЬТУРА > Философия >  Кто такой Кришна?

## Паисий

Здравствуйте! Сразу хочу извинится за заголовок и нижеследующий текст, перед теми людьми кого это задело. Но я не нашел ничего лучше кроме как обратится с этим вопросом к людям, которые сведущи в вопросе философии, находящиеся здесь, чтобы решить его. В конце концов, кто мне сможет лучше растолковать ответ, чем последователи Кришны? Впрочем, к делу.

Смерть Кришны была вызвана, если верить легендам, благодаря проклятью Гандхари, которая была озлобленна на Кришну за то, что он не предотвратил братоубийственную войну. Учитывая приписываемы Кришне возможности, он мог это сделать, не прилагая особых усилий. Его ответ, что его долгом было сражаться на праведной стороне, а не предотвращать войну, мне кажется не до конца искренним. Т.к. методы которые были использованы для победы, были далеко не праведные, а это ставит под вопрос, о том кто же на самом деле был праведной стороной в конфликте. Хотя, на мой взгляд, ни одна сторона таковой не являлась. 

Возвращаясь к заголовку темы, хочу отметить, что Богом Кришну сложно считать, если под первым понимать всемогущие, всезнающие, всёлюбящие существо. Надо ли еще говорить, что Бог  должен быть абсолютно праведным? Кришна то не таков! Праведность?! Нет, ведь, благодаря его науськиванию по нарушению правил, были убиты Карна (вот кто истинный герой эпоса!) и Дурьодхана. Всемогущий? Нет, так как такому существу, не составило уничтожить или исправить их врагов «щелчком пальцев», чего не было сделано. Всезнающий? Нет, иначе почему Кришна возрадовался, к  примеру, когда был убит Гхатоткач? Если бы он знал что все пойдет по его плану, то не  стал бы танцевать от радости, а спокойно принял это как должное. Ну и конечно же Кришну нельзя назвать вселюбящим, т.к. такое существо, точно бы не принесло вреда ни единому чувствующему существу, чего нельзя сказать о Кришне.И даже Бхагавадгиту можно воспринять как хитрый трюк, ложь, содержащую частицу правды, для большой правдоподобности, а не откровение свыше.

Впрочем, лично я сомневаюсь в то, что Кришна был воплощением какого либо божества(плохого или хорошего). Скорей всего это был человек наделенный незаурядными способностями, к примеру, он владел искусством наведения иллюзий-майей. Как ракшасы, асуры и прочие мифические существа или мудрецы. Ловко манипулируя людьми вокруг себя он добился того, что его признали воплощениям Вишну, чем он пользовался для дальнейших манипуляций над людьми. Для чего Кришна это делал, каковы были его реальный цели и идеалы, вопрос отдельный и дискуссионный, в отличи от того который поставлен здесь. Имеющий однозначный ответ, на мой взгляд: Кришна был человек, со своими слабостями и сильными сторонами, пользующийся светлыми и темными путями для достижения своих целей.

----------


## Юрий Анатольевич

> человек, Бог?


сарвам кхалв идам кришнах) 
Ну, то есть, и то, то, то; и одновременно не то, не то, не то. 




> Богом Кришну сложно считать, если под первым понимать всемогущие, всезнающие, всёлюбящие существо.


всеогущий - могущий всё. И не обязательно что-то приятное или привычное для меня. Напр., привычная и понятная людям концепция всемогущего - это тот, кто может 



> уничтожить или исправить их врагов «щелчком пальцев»,


Но ведь уже в самом этом о_предел_ении кроется ограничение. 

К слову, идеал гаудия-вайшнавов вообще такой: 



> "Является ли Он Безначальным или имеет начало, жесток ли Он или очень кроток, милосерден ли Он в каждом шаге или полностью беспощадный, велик ли Он более чем Повелитель Вайкунтхи, Шри Нарайана, или Он лишь обычный человек, сын Шри Нанды, который великолепно чувствует себя на земле Враджа – это мой Бог рождение за рождением."

----------


## vijitatma das

> Смерть Кришны была вызвана, если верить легендам, благодаря проклятью Гандхари, которая была озлобленна на Кришну за то, что он не предотвратил братоубийственную войну.


"Смерть" Кришны была вызвана исключительно Его собственной волей:

sri-bhagavan uvaca
ma bhair jare tvam uttistha
kama esa krto hi me
Всевышний Господь сказал: "Дорогой Джара, поднимись с колен и не бойся. То, что произошло [т.е. гибель династии Яду и уход Кришны], произошло по Моему желанию" (Шримад-Бхагаватам, 11.30.39)

Опять же, говорить о СМЕРТИ Кришны (равно как и о смерти любого другого существа) - неразумно и противоречит священным писаниям, где провозглашается бессмертие всякой дживы. Тем более, Кришна - не джива а Верховный Господь. Ачарьи сравнивают явление и уход Господа на этой планете с появлением и заходом Солнца:

"Они [воплощения Господа] не подчиняются ничьей воле; Они не становятся бесформенными или безличными, когда кто-то так говорит. Они существуют вечно. Когда Они считают нужным, Они являются в своих изначальных трансцендентных формах, а затем уходят, подобно тому, как восходит и заходит Солнце. Придя, они являют Свои проявленные игры, а после ухода Их игры продолжаются, но уже в непроявленном виде. Согласно приведенному стиху из "Брахма-самхиты", Господь Кришна – изначальная Верховная Личность, а все воплощения – Его частичные экспансии. Но воплощения Господа никогда не относятся к категории джив...  В этот мир приходят не только воплощения Господа Кришны, но и Сам Господь, источник всех воплощений. Кришна приходит и Сам, и как воплощение. Только преданные Господа, и никто другой – даже если они учены и образованы, могут понять эти сокровенные предметы.
Господь Кришна – Верховная Личность Бога, непревзойденный и абсолютно божественный, высшая Абсолютная Истина. Невозможно представить Его безличным и бесформенным. Несомненно, Он – трансцендентный, предвечный Господь, олицетворение вечности, абсолютного знания и блаженства. В «Бхагавад-гите» (10.12) Арджуна подтверждает эту истину о верховной, абсолютной божественности Господа Кришны" (Шрила Прабхупада, "Отречение через мудрость, 4.5). 




> Учитывая приписываемы Кришне возможности, он мог это сделать, не прилагая особых усилий.


Разумеется, мог бы. Но как по-Вашему, было бы это честным с Его стороны? Господь дает каждому живому существу свободу выбора: быть на Его стороне или на стороне Его противников. Продемонстрируй Господь Свое всемогущество - не было ли бы это насилием с Его стороны? В самом деле, кто тогда посмел бы противиться Ему? Это было бы явным принуждением, а Богу такое не надо. Он хочет, чтобы каждый из нас совершенно добровольно сделал свой выбор, руководствуясь исключительно собственным сердцем. Поэтому Господь, приходя в этот мир и играя роль человека, далеко не всегда демонстрирует Свое всемогущество. А иногда и действует прямо противоположным образом, становясь _как бы_ слабым, _как бы_ беспомощным и _как бы_ нуждающимся в защите. Если Вы хотя бы немного знакомы с христианством, такое явление как "страдающий Бог" не должно Вас как-то удивлять.



> Его ответ, что его долгом было сражаться на праведной стороне, а не предотвращать войну, мне кажется не до конца искренним. Т.к. методы которые были использованы для победы, были далеко не праведные, а это ставит под вопрос, о том кто же на самом деле был праведной стороной в конфликте. Хотя, на мой взгляд, ни одна сторона таковой не являлась.


Здесь ключевое слово "на мой взгляд". Если не возражаете, приведу цитату из Бхакти Вигьяна Госвами Махараджа, который уже отвечал на это сомнение:

"Вопрос: _Насколько мне известно, «священная» война на Курукшетре была выиграна нечестно – благодаря коварству и хитрости Пандавов. Аргумент, что Кауравы были людьми низких моральных качеств, как Вы понимаете, не аргумент. Растолкуйте, пожалуйста, как можно проповедовать высшие ценности вайшнавизма на примере людей, способных на такие поступки?!!_

Ответ: Я боюсь, что вы знакомы с "Махабхаратой" только понаслышке. Вся "Махабхарата" – от начала и до конца – это эпос о дхарме. В этом произведении о дхарме – долге, справедливости, честности и морали – рассуждают все, начиная со слепого царя Дхритараштры и кончая Махараджей Юдхиштхирой. В этом эпосе отразились идеалы и ценности величайшей культуры, в фундаменте которой лежали понятия высочайшей праведности и морали. И Пандавы, безусловно, являются высшими образцами этих ценностей. Другое дело, что понятия эти многомерны.
До описания битвы на Курукшетре автор "Махабхараты", Шрила Вьясадева, подробнейшим образом описывает жизнь Пандавов, чтобы у нас с вами не осталось ни малейших сомнений в том, что это люди безукоризненного поведения, готовые не задумываясь пожертвовать всем, что у них есть, даже жизнью, если речь идет о защите принципов дхармы. Малейшее нарушение дхармы требовало немедленного искупления (эпизод с вынужденным паломничеством Арджуны). Герои "Махабхараты", и, прежде всего, Пандавы, поистине, не знают себе равных в мировой истории и литературе по смелости, бескомпромиссности, щедрости, великодушию. Почитайте первые книги "Махабхараты" и, чтобы оценить этих удивительных людей, попробуйте поставить себя на место ее главных героев, которые постоянно попадают в ситуации сложнейшего морального выбора и всякий раз с честью выходят из них! Но перед самым началом битвы в сюжет "Махабхараты" вплетается "Бхагавад-гита", где понятию дхармы (морали и справедливости) придается новый, гораздо более глубокий смысл. И там же в "Бхагавад-гите" новый смысл придается всей битве на Курукшетре ("Поле Дхармы"). Не поняв "Бхагавад-гиты", невозможно правильно понять все, что потом происходило в течение восемнадцати дней сражения.
Эта книга заставляла надолго задумываться величайших мыслителей человечества, иначе стали бы преклоняться перед этой книгой Торо или Лев Толстой? "Гита" предназначена для того, чтобы думать над ней снова и снова, а не для того, чтобы выносить поспешный приговор. Для людей, слишком торопящихся с выводами, она навсегда останется тайной за семью печатями.
Вся война на Курукшетре – это война с материальными привязанностями, которые и есть, в конечном счете, причина всякого зла и эксплуатации в этом мире.
Призывая Арджуну восстать и сражаться, Кришна, прежде всего, имеет в виду эту внутреннюю битву, которая постоянно происходит в нашем сердце. Он призывает Арджуну убить свое ложное отождествление с материальным телом и осознать себя вечной душой, связанной с Богом вечными узами любви. В этом заключается высшее добро, высшая мораль и высшая справедливость, ибо вожделение, гнев, жадность и зависть в нашем сердце появляются только благодаря тому, что мы ложно отождествляем себя с бренным телом. Не будь этого, в мире не было бы зла, ибо святость – это глубинной понимание своей принадлежности к Богу и только.
(Вспомните, что говорил по этому поводу Иисус Христос: "Кто мать моя? И кто сестры мои?.. Пусть мертвые хоронят своих мертвецов... Не мир я принес, но меч. И встанет брат на брата, сын на отца..." Похоже, не правда ли?)
Пожалуйста, попытайтесь глубже понять "Бхагавад-гиту", тогда вам станет яснее, что произошло на Курукшетре и как Пандавы победили в этой битве. (А то сейчас ваше мнение практически полностью совпадает с мнением умирающего Дурьодханы, который едва ли является большим авторитетом в вопросах морали.  :smilies: "

Продолжение следует...

----------


## vijitatma das

> Возвращаясь к заголовку темы, хочу отметить, что Богом Кришну сложно считать, если под первым понимать всемогущие, всезнающие, всёлюбящие существо.


Верно, можно и так сказать. Впрочем, определений Бога/Абсолютной Истины в ведических писаниях много. Знаменитое определение, которое дает понятию "Бхагаван" (Бог) Парашара Муни, гласит:
aisvaryasya samagrasya
viryasya yasasah sriyah
jnana-vairagyayos caiva
sannam bhaga itingana
"Того, кто в бесконечной мере обладает (ван) шестью непостижимыми достояниями (бхага) - богатством, силой, славой, красотой, знанием и отрешенностью - называют Бхагаваном, Богом" (Вишну Пурана, 6.5.47).



> адо ли еще говорить, что Бог  должен быть абсолютно праведным? Кришна то не таков!


Скажите, Вам знакомо богословское понятие "высшего блага"? Смысл его в том, что к Богу в принципе не приложимы наши мирские представления о зле и добре. Все, что Господь делает - абсолютно нравственно и совершенно, хотя может быть и непонятно нам. Смысл в том, что не НАШИ понятия о морали являются той системой координат, в которой оцениваются деяния Бога, а Бог является совершенным мерилом высшей нравственности. Оценивать поступки Кришны с позиций христианских (или каких бы то ни было еще) моральных директив - это примерно как того же Христа оценивать, например, по меркам язычников: дескать какой же он бог - громы-молнии пускать не умеет, по небу на колеснице не ездит, даже врага убить не может!
Понимаете? Вот и здесь так же.



> Праведность?! Нет, ведь, благодаря его науськиванию по нарушению правил, были убиты Карна (вот кто истинный герой эпоса!) и Дурьодхана.


Простите, но я сомневаюсь, что Вы действительно читали "Махабхарату". 
Впрочем, это не удивительно. Время такое - сейчас многие составляют мнение о Кришне, Пандавах и Кауравах по чьим-то пересказам. Или, например, по "Черному баламуту" Олди))))



> Всемогущий? Нет, так как такому существу, не составило уничтожить или исправить их врагов «щелчком пальцев», чего не было сделано. Всезнающий? Нет, иначе почему Кришна возрадовался, к  примеру, когда был убит Гхатоткач? Если бы он знал что все пойдет по его плану, то не  стал бы танцевать от радости, а спокойно принял это как должное.


Об этом я уже говорил в предыдущем посте.



> Ну и конечно же Кришну нельзя назвать вселюбящим, т.к. такое существо, точно бы не принесло вреда ни единому чувствующему существу, чего нельзя сказать о Кришне.


И здесь тоже - мимо. Кроме того, что Господь есть Высшее Благо и каждое Его деяние - благо по сути, мы не найдем в священных писаниях ни одного случая, когда Господь Кришна каким бы то ни было Своим деянием причинил реальный вред живому существу. Все, кто был убит Им, обрели освобождение. А многие из участников тех драматических событий и вовсе были Его вечными спутниками, нисшедшими на Землю, чтобы развернуть здесь эту удивительную лилу.



> Скорей всего это был человек


Понимаете, Паисий, каждое обусловленное живое существо (и Вы не исключение) обладает четырьмя недостатками:
1. Склонностью к обману,
2. Несовершенством чувств,
3. Склонностью совершать ошибки,
4. Склонностью впадать в иллюзию.
Эти четыре фактора делают все суждения обусловленных живых существ, сделанные под влиянием собственных наблюдений, умозаключений и т.п. - несовершенными и спорными. Единственным в этом смысле надежным источником информации (в частности о таких непостижимых предметах как Бог и духовная реальность) являются слова священных писаний, где Сам Господь говорит о Себе. Ведические писания - сватах-прамана, самоочевидная истина. А подлинно понять их можно лишь с помощью садху (святых) и гуру (духовного учителя). Собственные наши суждения - что называется, "от ветра головы своея" - едва ли можно считать хорошим средством познания истины.

----------


## Mahottsava Gauranga das

> Скажите, Вам знакомо богословское понятие "высшего блага"? Смысл его в том, что к Богу в принципе не приложимы наши мирские представления о зле и добре. Все, что Господь делает - абсолютно нравственно и совершенно, хотя может быть и непонятно нам. Смысл в том, что не НАШИ понятия о морали являются той системой координат, в которой оцениваются деяния Бога, а Бог является совершенным мерилом высшей нравственности. Оценивать поступки Кришны с позиций христианских (или каких бы то ни было еще) моральных директив - это примерно как того же Христа оценивать, например, по меркам язычников: дескать какой же он бог - громы-молнии пускать не умеет, по небу на колеснице не ездит, даже врага убить не может!
> Понимаете? Вот и здесь так же.


Здесь можно привести другой пример, также связанный с христианством, взять описание Бога (Яхве) из Ветхого Завета, когда Он помогал евреям завоёвывать землю Ханаанскую - вполне можно аттестовать его действия как жестокие, прям-таки кровожадные, когда Он призывает уничтожать подчистую и женщин с младенцами из племён врагов итд. - т.е. особых идеалов человеколюбия, милосердия и справедливости там не просматривается в Его действиях, в связи с тем вполне закономерно сомневаться в божественной, абсолютной природе Яхве, который в этих эпизодах со стороны больше похож на кровавого садиста, чем на бесконечно любящее и справедливое существо - тем не менее руководствуясь упомянутой выше богословской концепцией "высшего блага" мы как-то это всё-таки можем принять, не сомневаясь в отличие от тех же манихеев, что в ветхозаветных легендах речь идёт всё-таки о Боге, а не о дьяволе, злом боге итд...

----------


## Паисий

> сарвам кхалв идам кришнах) 
> Ну, то есть, и то, то, то; и одновременно не то, не то, не то.


То же самое наверное можно сказать про любой объект материального мира, т.к. он является частью, скажем Абсолюта, а значит ему присущи те же свойства, что Вы написали выше.  :smilies: 



> Но ведь уже в самом этом определении кроется ограничение.


Простите, я не до конца Вас понял,  где кроется ограничение всемогущества, в  “моем” определении?



> "Смерть" Кришны была вызвана исключительно Его собственной волей:
>  Всевышний Господь сказал: "Дорогой Джара, поднимись с колен и не бойся. То, что произошло [т.е. гибель династии Яду и уход Кришны], произошло по Моему желанию" (Шримад-Бхагаватам, 11.30.39)


Благодарю, Вас, *vijitatma das* за развернутый ответ. Что касается его сути…
Если исходить из той концепции которую я изложил, что Кришна был человеком незаурядных способностей, но не Богом, то приведенную Вами выше фразу можно интерпретировать как попытку сделать хорошую мину при плохой игре, либо, что на мой взгляд более вероятно, это было дописано позже последователями Кришны, чтобы хоть  как-то объяснить(оправдать), его смерть. 



> Господь Кришна – изначальная Верховная Личность, а все воплощения – Его частичные экспансии. Но воплощения Господа никогда не относятся к категории джив... В этот мир приходят не только воплощения Господа Кришны, но и Сам Господь, источник всех воплощений. Кришна приходит и Сам, и как воплощение. Только преданные Господа, и никто другой – даже если они учены и образованы, могут понять эти сокровенные предметы.
>  Господь Кришна – Верховная Личность Бога, непревзойденный и абсолютно божественный, высшая Абсолютная Истина. Невозможно представить Его безличным и бесформенным. Несомненно, Он – трансцендентный, предвечный Господь, олицетворение вечности, абсолютного знания и блаженства.


Мне кажется Абсолют, не может быть личностью, даже если это личность с большой буквы. Личность это значит ограничения, чего не может быть у Бога, если можно так сказать, по определению… 



> Но как по-Вашему, было бы это честным с Его стороны?.


На мой взгляд гораздо честнее и правильней, применить «магию», чем нарушать кодекс чести и поведения для  победы над противником.



> И Пандавы, безусловно, являются высшими образцами этих ценностей. Другое дело, что понятия эти многомерны.


В вопросах чести нет «многомерности», есть кодекс поведения и ему человек либо подчиняется, либо нет. В боях на булавах нельзя было бить ниже пояса, Бхима его нарушил(по совету Кришны), чтобы победить Дурьодхану. Если колесо колесницы застряло и бой не может происходить на равных, надо сходится либо в рукопашную, либо дать противнику восстановить свою мобильность, но Арджуна (по совету Кришны) этого не сделал и подло убил Карну, когда тот был беззащитен. Здесь нет многомерности чести, есть только следование ей или нет. К сожалениею Кришна здесь выступил в виде «демона-искусителя» отвращая от дхармы, воинского долга, чести, вышеуказанных людей.



> "Того, кто в бесконечной мере обладает (ван) шестью непостижимыми достояниями (бхага) - богатством, силой, славой, красотой, знанием и отрешенностью - называют Бхагаваном, Богом"


Мне кажется Бог не ограничивается этими безграничными качествами…



> Скажите, Вам знакомо богословское понятие "высшего блага"? Смысл его в том, что к Богу в принципе не приложимы наши мирские представления о зле и добре. Все, что Господь делает - абсолютно нравственно и совершенно, хотя может быть и непонятно нам. Смысл в том, что не НАШИ понятия о морали являются той системой координат, в которой оцениваются деяния Бога, а Бог является совершенным мерилом высшей нравственности.


 Тут я с Вами не согласен. «Высшие благо», настолько эфемерное словосочетание, столько разных, порой прямо противоположных значений в него вкладывалось и вкладывается, что лично я, к примеру стараюсь его не употреблять. Так как прикрываясь «высшим благом», можно и начать строить больницы для бедных, а можно начать вырезать евреев. Какая точка зрения вернее, нам смертным, якобы не понять, а значит под этим "знаменем" можно делать все, что хочешь. 
Лучше вести разговор о «высшем благе», как о благе для всех. Но и тогда Кришна им, получается не руководствовался, так как его противники в войне, явно благ не получали.



> Простите, но я сомневаюсь, что Вы действительно читали "Махабхарату". 
>  Впрочем, это не удивительно. Время такое - сейчас многие составляют мнение о Кришне, Пандавах и Кауравах по чьим-то пересказам. Или, например, по "Черному баламуту" Олди))))


Я пропустил «мимо ушей» выпад против моей компетености выше, т.к. Вы цитировали текст. Но здесь я не могу промолчать. Мне бы не хотелось чтобы разговор переходил на личности, это не принесет никакой пользы в дискуссии, только унизит спорящих. Если у Вас есть аргументы излагайте, нет, лучше промолчать. Чтобы закрыть это вопрос, скажу сразу: «Черного баламута» не читал, о Махабхарате знаю не по пересказам.



> мы не найдем в священных писаниях ни одного случая, когда Господь Кришна каким бы то ни было Своим деянием причинил реальный вред живому существу. Все, кто был убит Им, обрели освобождение. А многие из участников тех драматических событий и вовсе были Его вечными спутниками, нисшедшими на Землю, чтобы развернуть здесь эту удивительную лилу.


Но исходя из «человеческой»(если отбросить веру в его непогрешимость) концепции Кришны, жертв его деятильности было много, а получили ли они освобождение знать наверняка мы не можем. Быть может это всего лишь способ оправдать Кришну, дописанный позже?



> Понимаете, Паисий, каждое обусловленное живое существо (и Вы не исключение) обладает четырьмя недостатками:
> Единственным в этом смысле надежным источником информации (в частности о таких непостижимых предметах как Бог и духовная реальность) являются слова священных писаний, где Сам Господь говорит о Себе. Ведические писания - сватах-прамана, самоочевидная истина. А подлинно понять их можно лишь с помощью садху (святых) и гуру (духовного учителя). Собственные наши суждения - что называется, "от ветра головы своея" - едва ли можно считать хорошим средством познания истины.


Я с Вами согласен, человек несовершенен. Но и все кто живет на земле в той или иной степени подвержены заблуждениям. Поэтому, на мой взгляд, не стоит выбирать «один авторитетный источник», одну точку зрения и строить свое мировоззрение основываясь только на ней. В конце концов она может быть ошибочна. А необходимо иметь широкий кругозор, чтобы минимизировать (но не свести к нулю), риск ошибки.

----------


## Mahottsava Gauranga das

> Но исходя из «человеческой»(если отбросить веру в его непогрешимость) концепции Кришны, жертв его деятильности было много, а получили ли они освобождение знать наверняка мы не можем. Быть может это всего лишь способ оправдать Кришну, дописанный позже?


Суть Вашего вопроса (а точнее, Вашей постановки вопроса) в конечном счёте сводится к тому, каковы критерии достоверного знания, как Вы пишите "если отбросить веру в непогрешимость, то"... Вайшнавы (кришнаиты) в вопросах принятия за истину тех или иных посылок (т.е. на веру), исходят из позиции утверждений определённых авторитетов. Их всего три - гуру - духовный учитель в цепи приемственности, шастры - ведические писания (прастхана-трая) и садху (предшествующие духовные учителя), ачарьи прошлого. При этом в своих тезисах позиции всех трёх авторитетных источников должны согласовываться взаимно. В этой связи утверждения всех трёх источников сходятся на констатации божественности природы Шри Кришны и для чего приводится соответствующая аргументация, с частью которой Вас здесь уже ознакомили. Соответственно Ваши предположения типа "дописали позднее" итд не согласуются с указанными источниками, поэтому всерьёз не рассматриваются...

----------


## Паисий

> Суть Вашего вопроса (а точнее, Вашей постановки вопроса) в конечном счёте сводится к тому, каковы критерии достоверного знания, как Вы пишите "если отбросить веру в непогрешимость, то"... Вайшнавы (кришнаиты) в вопросах принятия за истину тех или иных посылок (т.е. на веру), исходят из позиции утверждений определённых авторитетов. Их всего три - гуру - духовный учитель в цепи приемственности, шастры - ведические писания (прастхана-трая) и садху (предшествующие духовные учителя), ачарьи прошлого. При этом в своих тезисах позиции всех трёх авторитетных источников должны согласовываться взаимно. В этой связи утверждения всех трёх источников сходятся на констатации божественности природы Шри Кришны и приводят для этого соответствующую аргументацию, с частью которой Вас здесь уже познакомили. Соответственно Ваши предположения типа "дописали позднее" итд не согласуются с указанными источниками, поэтому всерьёз не рассматриваются...


Я отлично понимаю, что истинного верующего не переубедить в непогрешимости Кришны. Да у меня и не стоит такой задачи. В основном я обращался\юсь к людям которые пытаются подходить не только с позиции веры к истории Махабхараты и личности Кришны, но и исходя из собственных размышлений и суждений. Мне бы хотелось услышать контраргументы в защиту Кришны, чтобы, дополнить картину, создать более целостный образ этой, без сомнения важной, фигуры.

----------


## Mahottsava Gauranga das

> Я отлично понимаю, что истинного верующего не переубедить в непогрешимости Кришны. Да у меня и не стоит такой задачи. В основном я обращался\юсь к людям которые пытаются подходить не только с позиции веры к истории Махабхараты и личности Кришны, но и исходя из собственных размышлений и суждений. Мне бы хотелось услышать контраргументы в защиту Кришны, чтобы, дополнить картину, создать более целостный образ этой, без сомнения важной, фигуры.


Вам их привели, лично у меня сложилось впечатление, что по крайней мере на часть аргументов Вы возразили по приниципу - "мне так не кажется, но кажется по другому - а вот как"... в этой связи я не уверен, что аргументы подобного рода "что кому как кажется" являются достаточно продуктивными и кто-то вообще посчитает целесообразным что-то возражать Вам (выше я объяснил почему)... ИМХО другая группа Ваших аргументов более существенна - по поводу особенности ведения битвы на Курукшетре, например, и её в этой связи есть какой-то смысл продолжать обсуждать....

----------


## vijitatma das

> Если исходить из той концепции которую я изложил... это было дописано позже последователями Кришны, чтобы хоть  как-то объяснить(оправдать), его смерть.


Понимаете, в чем дело... Единственный источник, из которого мы можем почерпнуть информацию о Кришне, - это ведические писания. "Махабхарата", "Харивамша", "Шримад-Бхагаватам" и т.п. Следуя Вашей логике, мы должны принимать только одну их часть - ту, где описываются Его "земные" похождения, при этом закрывая глаза на другую - те места, где открыто говорится о Его божественной природе и где Его деяния вполне себе логично объясняются. Такую логику в Индии называют "ардха-кукутта-ньяя", т.е. "логика половины курицы". Т.е. поступая таким образом, мы как бы отрезаем у курицы голову (потому что она только ест и пользы не приносит) и оставляем заднюю часть, которая несет яйца. Так нельзя! Уж если для нас авторитет - священные писания, то мы принимаем их полностью. Те же Махабхарата и Шримад-Бхагаватам дают нам не только описания игр Кришны, но и их толкование, т.е. сам же автор (не комментатор!) разъясняет нам, что он хотел нам сказать.



> Мне кажется Абсолют, не может быть личностью, даже если это личность с большой буквы. Личность это значит ограничения, чего не может быть у Бога, если можно так сказать, по определению…


 А по-моему, ограничением будет как-раз-таки отрицание личностной природы Бога. Выходит, Бог в чем-то уступает Своему творения, т.е. нам, обладающим личностной природой. Да и к тому же, если в Боге изначально не было понятия личности, откуда бы оно вообще взялось?



> На мой взгляд гораздо честнее и правильней, применить «магию», чем нарушать кодекс чести и поведения для  победы над противником.


А с точки зрения Бога, может быть, иначе :smilies: 



> В вопросах чести нет «многомерности», есть кодекс поведения и ему человек либо подчиняется, либо нет.


Верно. Но каков ИСТОЧНИК этого кодекса поведения? В ведическом обществе ответ на этот вопрос очевиден: священные писания. Дхарма-шастры. Источником и законодателем дхармы является Бог. Каждое Его слово и каждое повеление - уже дхарма. 
Другой вопрос - что есть дхарма мирская и дхарма духовная. 
"Мирская" дхарма - низшая. Она основана на определенных обязанностях и законах, которым должен подчиняться человек, занимающий определенное место в системе варнашрамы. Царь обязан казнить убийцу. Шудра не должен преподавать Веды. Совершенное выполнение своих обязанностей в системе варнашрамы - тоже своего рода служение Богу через служение Его законам. Но служение, как бы это сказать, обезличенное, не обязательно предполагающее участие во всем этом Бога. Можно быть совершенным кшатрием или совершенным брахманом и в совершенстве исполнять свои обязанности - но при этом быть последним демоном. Разве плохо исполнял свои обязанности, например, Равана?
В том-то все и дело: само по себе выполнение обязанностей добродетелью не является. И смысла в нем никакого, если оно не ведет к преданности Господу:
varnasramacaravata... visnur aradhyate
(Вишну-Пурана, 3.8.9)
Т.е. цель варнашрамы - в том, чтобы порадовать Господа Вишну. 
Почему? 
Потому что в этом и состоит "духовная", высшая дхарма - радовать Господа. Опять же, прошу прощения за "неведический" источник, но Иоанн Златоуст ярко выразил эту мысль:
"Что бывает по воле Божьей, то, хотя бы казалось и худым, лучше всего; а что противно и не угодно Богу, то, хотя бы и казалось самым лучшим, хуже и беззаконнее всего. Если кто даже совершит убийство по воле Божьей, это убийство лучше всякого человеколюбия; но если кто пощадит и окажет человеколюбие вопреки воле Божьей, эта пощада будет преступнее всякого убийства. Дела бывают хорошими и худыми не сами по себе, но по Божьему о них определению" (4-е слово против иудеев). 
Битва на Курукшетре велась не по законам "мирской" дхармы, а по дхарме высшей, ибо была частью божественной лилы. Если Вы читали Махабхарату, для Вас это не должно быть чем-то удивительным. Да, Бхима нарушил законы "земной" дхармы, когда ударил Дурйодхану в бедро. Но Он сделал это по повелению Господа, и тем самым Его поступок становится абсолютно, совершенно нравственным.



> Мне кажется Бог не ограничивается этими безграничными качествами…


Разумеется! ГОсподь во всем безграничен, в том числе и в качествах.



> «Высшие благо», настолько эфемерное словосочетание, столько разных, порой прямо противоположных значений в него вкладывалось и вкладывается


Не соглашусь. "Высшее благо" - довольно четко определенный философский термин:
"Высшее благо" (термин введен Аристотелем, лат. summum bonum) - *то, в зависимости от чего в философских учениях определялась соотносительная ценность всех других благ:* блаженство, "эвдемония" в древнегреческой этике, Единое - у Платона и в неоплатонизме, бог в средневековой схоластике (Большой энциклопедический словарь, 2000).
Или вот, если угодно, из Цицерона: "...что является предельным и последним из благ. По мнению всех философов, оно должно быть таким, чтобы все измерялось им, а само оно - ничем вне его".
Бог - это и есть высшее благо. Все определяется относительно Его, Он - абсолютное мерило. Самого же Его невозможно ничем определить/оценить/измерить. Собственно, приведенная выше цитата из Златоуста - это и есть пример того, как раскрывается понятие "высшее благо".



> Но исходя из «человеческой»(если отбросить веру в его непогрешимость) концепции Кришны, жертв его деятильности было много, а получили ли они освобождение знать наверняка мы не можем.


На это я ответил в самом начале поста. Те же самые тексты, которые говорят нам об убийствах, совершенных Кришной, содержат и оценку и разъяснение этих Его поступков, провозглашая их благими.



> Поэтому, на мой взгляд, не стоит выбирать «один авторитетный источник», одну точку зрения и строить свое мировоззрение основываясь только на ней. В конце концов она может быть ошибочна. А необходимо иметь широкий кругозор, чтобы минимизировать (но не свести к нулю), риск ошибки.


Проблема в том, что, отбирая для себя "удобные" и, как нам кажется, логичные источники, мы опять-таки попадаем в зависимость от куда менее надежного источника - собственного несовершенного ума, который может преподносить нам такие сюрпризы, что Боже ж мой! Так что такой подход - в первую очередь порочный и несовершенный.

----------


## Mahottsava Gauranga das

> Проблема в том, что, отбирая для себя "удобные" и, как нам кажется, логичные источники, мы опять-таки попадаем в зависимость от куда менее надежного источника - собственного несовершенного ума, который может преподносить нам такие сюрпризы, что Боже ж мой! Так что такой подход - в первую очередь порочный и несовершенный.


по молодости так может не казаться...  :mig:

----------


## Паисий

> Вам их привели, лично у меня сложилось впечатление, что по крайней мере на часть аргументов Вы возразили по приниципу - "мне так не кажется, но кажется по другому - а вот как"... в этой связи я не уверен, что аргументы подобного рода "что кому как кажется" являются достаточно продуктивными и кто-то вообще посчитает целесообразным что-то возражать Вам (выше я объяснил почему)... ИМХО другая группа Ваших аргументов более существенна - по поводу особенности ведения битвы на Курукшетре, например, и её в этой связи есть какой-то смысл продолжать обсуждать....


Аргументы приведенные с точки зрения непогрешимости Кришны, мне знакомы. С ними сложно спорить, т.к. они основываются на вере. Если все деяния и слова Кришны рассматривать, как откровения свыше, то не будет сомнений в их верности. Мне интересней более рациональная или, если хотите, приземленная аргументация. Без «транцедентных» доводов, ну или хотя бы при минимальном их количестве. 
Что касается битвы, согласен, интересная тема, но обсуждать её в ключе непогрешимости Кришны, мне кажется, нет смысла.



> Единственный источник, из которого мы можем почерпнуть информацию о Кришне, - это ведические писания. "Махабхарата", "Харивамша", "Шримад-Бхагаватам" и т.п. Следуя Вашей логике, мы должны принимать только одну их часть - ту, где описываются Его "земные" похождения, при этом закрывая глаза на другую - те места, где открыто говорится о Его божественной природе и где Его деяния вполне себе логично объясняются.


Думаю, мы нашли корень нашего разногласия,  :smilies:  по крайней мере один из. Для меня наиболее ценна и правдива «Махабхарата». Остальные, написанные значительно позднее, тексты, не настолько весомы, как она. Основываясь на Вашем примере с курицей, скажу, что с моей точки зрения, поздние тексты это цыплята, в чем-то похожие, а в чем то и отличающиеся от матери-курицы «Махабхараты». 



> А по-моему, ограничением будет как-раз-таки отрицание личностной природы Бога. Выходит, Бог в чем-то уступает Своему творения, т.е. нам, обладающим личностной природой. Да и к тому же, если в Боге изначально не было понятия личности, откуда бы оно вообще взялось?


 Я поясню свою позицию по поводу личности. Она всегда в чем то ограниченна, её можно описать критериями: Вася добрый, Петя злой, ветер холодный, огонь горячий. Все обладающие индивидуальными, «личными» качествами ограниченно, не обладает всей полнотой свойств в единичный момент времени. Чего нельзя сказать об Абсолюте.
А касательно вопроса откуда взялась личность? Так может это и есть та искусственная окова (созданная для «игры», «самопознания»), которую надо сорвать, чтобы слиться с Богом? 



> Что бывает по воле Божьей, то, хотя бы казалось и худым, лучше всего; а что противно и не угодно Богу, то, хотя бы и казалось самым лучшим, хуже и беззаконнее всего.


Мирская дхарма отражение небесной. Они не могут грубо противоречить друг другу. Я понимаю Вашу аргументацию с позиции непогрешимости Кришны, что следовать его указаниям есть высшая дхарма, но принять это не могу. И вот почему: к примеру, понятия чести даны свыше были ранее событий Махабхараты. В этих понятиях, правилах, был запрет, на удары ниже пояса. Появляется Кришна и указывает Бхиме, чтобы тот нарушил этот запрет. Возникает два возможных объяснения и следствия: первое Кришна как очередное воплощения Бога изменил понятия чести, земной дхармы, сделав разрешенным или даже обязательным удары ниже пояса в поединках.
Второе вариант, что Кришна не был воплощением Бога, а заставил нарушить Бхиму древний, данный свыше кодекс, прикрываясь своей святостью. Тогда получается старое понятие чести остается в силе и бить ниже пояса нельзя и Бхима, просто пошел на уловку, чтобы победить более сильного соперника.



> "Высшее благо" (термин введен Аристотелем, лат. summum bonum) - то, в зависимости от чего в философских учениях определялась соотносительная ценность всех других благ: блаженство, "эвдемония" в древнегреческой этике, Единое - у Платона и в неоплатонизме, бог в средневековой схоластике


Это подтверждает мой тезис о расплывчатости «Высшего блага». Нет четкого, конкретного и однозначного  трактуемого понятия этого термина.



> Проблема в том, что, отбирая для себя "удобные" и, как нам кажется, логичные источники, мы опять-таки попадаем в зависимость от куда менее надежного источника - собственного несовершенного ума, который может преподносить нам такие сюрпризы, что Боже ж мой! Так что такой подход - в первую очередь порочный и несовершенный.


Ну это как посмотреть. В конце концов ответственность за свою жизнь несем только мы и никто другой, поэтому при выборе пути надо руководствоваться прежде всего своим внутренним ощущением правоты и мировоззрением, а не перекладывать полностью ответственность на учителей, гуру, у которых свой собственный путь со своими ошибками и заблуждениями…

----------


## vijitatma das

> Думаю, мы нашли корень нашего разногласия,  по крайней мере один из. Для меня наиболее ценна и правдива «Махабхарата»... Поздние тексты это цыплята, в чем-то похожие, а в чем то и отличающиеся от матери-курицы «Махабхараты».


Бог с ними, с цыплятами. В том, что "Бхагавад-гита" является частью "Махабхараты", у Вас сомнений нет? "Бхагавад-гита" как нельзя более полно раскрывает этические стороны того, что творится на Курукшетре. Более того, без "Бхагавад-гиты" эта битва и эта война становятся обычной межклановой разборкой, коих в древнем мире было пруд пруди. Еще раз повторяю: если мы пытаемся понять события, описанные в "Махабхарате", мы должны делать это в той системе координат, которую нам предлагает сама "Махабхарата". Господь Кришна Сам говорит о Своих поступках - "Во всех трех мирах нет такого дела, которым Я обязан был бы заниматься" (на ме партхасти картавйам тришу локешу кинчана),
"Сам Я, вечный и неизменный, непричастен к какой-либо деятельности" (мам виддхй акартарам авйайам), "Никакая деятельность не может осквернить Меня, и Я не стремлюсь к ее плодам" (на мам кармани лимпанти на ме карма-пхале сприха). 
Именно в этом ключе следует понимать все поступки Кришны. И так это понимает и Арджуна, и Санджая - ученик Вьясадевы. Арджуна открыто называет Господа Кришну Парабрахманом, причем ссылается на авторитет великих ведийских риши: Нарады, Аситы Девалы и Вьясы.



> Она всегда в чем то ограниченна, её можно описать критериями: Вася добрый, Петя злой, ветер холодный, огонь горячий. Все обладающие индивидуальными, «личными» качествами ограниченно, не обладает всей полнотой свойств в единичный момент времени. Чего нельзя сказать об Абсолюте.


На санскрите это называется "упадхи", т.е. определение личности через внешние отношения. В пределах материального мира такой метод, может быть, и сойдет - да и то весьма и весьма условно. Человек за свою жизнь может полностью измениться. Из доброго стать злым, из худого - толстым. Он может полностью потерять память. Изменится ли при этом его личность? Согласно Вашему определению - да. Но ведические писания определяют личность, прежде всего как "атму", т.е. "Я", сознающее свое бытие и свое отличие от всего остального, что не является этим "Я". Именно это и есть единственная "твердая" основа личности, остальное очень зыбко. И в этом смысле Бог - несомненно, личность:
матта эвети тан виддхи
на тв ахам тешу те майи
"Я есть все, и в то же время Я стою в стороне от всего. Я не подвластен гунам природы - это они подвластны Мне".
Определить Бога через качества, имена, форму и деяния (как Вы предлагаете) тоже можно, но только с той оговоркой, что качества (имена, деяния...) Бога безграничны и могут быть противоречивы. Это, конечно, идет вразрез с формальной логикой, но кто сказал, что Бог подчиняется логике?



> Мирская дхарма отражение небесной. Они не могут грубо противоречить друг другу.


Совершенно верно. Но при определении образа действий мы в первую очередь ориентируемся на "небесную" дхарму, т.е. смотрим, доставят ли наши действия радость Богу. Если Бога рядом нет, и Он не может нам этого сказать прямо - мы строго следуем тому, что Он говорит нам через писания. Но если Он стоит перед Нами и прямо говорит Свою волю - о писаниях можно забыть.



> первое Кришна как очередное воплощения Бога изменил понятия чести, земной дхармы, сделав разрешенным или даже обязательным удары ниже пояса в поединках.


Урок, который мы извлекаем из этого - не в том, что отныне можно бить врага ниже пояса, а в том, что, если священные писания в какой-то особый момент (а там был действительно особый момент, один из ключевых моментов божественной лилы) вдруг расходятся с личным повелением Бога (а в божественности Кришны у автора Махабхараты сомнения нет) - значит надо пренебречь священными писаниями и действовать как Бог скажет. И Сам Кришна обещает защитить такого человека от греха:
сарва-дхарман паритйаджйа
мам экам шаранам враджа
ахам твам сарва-папебхйо
мокшайишйами ма шучах
"Оставь все религии и просто предайся Мне. Я избавлю тебя от всех последствий твоих грехов. Не бойся ничего".
Здесь провозглашается примат прапатти (т.е. полной покорности воле Кришны) над дхармой, исполнением долга.



> Это подтверждает мой тезис о расплывчатости «Высшего блага». Нет четкого, конкретного и однозначного  трактуемого понятия этого термина.


Термин совершенно четкий - то, относительно чего измеряется все остальное. Но каждая система выбирает свою собственную систему отсчета. В "Махабхарате" это - Кришна, о чем свидетельствует вся "Бхагавад-гита".




> Ну это как посмотреть. В конце концов ответственность за свою жизнь несем только мы и никто другой, поэтому при выборе пути надо руководствоваться прежде всего своим внутренним ощущением правоты и мировоззрением, а не перекладывать полностью ответственность на учителей, гуру, у которых свой собственный путь со своими ошибками и заблуждениями…


И это отчасти верно. Единственное, с чем не соглашусь: критерий - это не "ощущение правоты" и не "мировоззрение" (которые, скорее, понятия из сферы материального ума и имеют свойство меняться и делают это постоянно), а индивидуальный духовный опыт, который устойчив. Конечно, есть и такая вещь как "псевдодуховный опыт", "прелесть", но это уже отдельная тема.

----------


## Юрий Анатольевич

Про удар ниже пояса - по-моему, всё по дхарме. Обязанность кшатрия - заботиться прежде всего о _своих_ подданных, о _своей_ стороне, а не о каком-то абстрактном брахманском "всеобщем благе" на всей Земле. Кшатрий-правитель и должен ловчить и пользоваться слабостями превосходящих его противников. Шпийоны, интриги... 
Бхишма поступил как настоящий кшатрий: сначала сражался силой, а потом, когда понял, что это неэффективно - избрал другую тактику, перешёл на хитрости. И таки добился победы _своей_ стороны. 
Ну и потом - это ж не спортсмены на ринге бились. Пфф, по бедру ударили. Это война.

----------


## Вриндавана Чандра дас

А ведь не зря на войне в те времена в ракушки дули, а не надевали

----------


## Mahottsava Gauranga das

> Аргументы приведенные с точки зрения непогрешимости Кришны, мне знакомы. С ними сложно спорить, т.к. они основываются на вере.


Фишка в том, что любые наши аргументы основываются на вере - просто это может быть вера, например, в то, что Кришна - Бог, а может быть вера в то, что Он таковым не является, и та и другая вера по определению сами по себе не имеют какого бы то ни было априорного приоритета.... Иначе может показаться ситуация в виду социальных причин и обстоятельств - например в России большинство населения не склонно считать Кришну Богом, однако в Индии ситуация может быть прямо противоположной - очевидно что к познанию вечных истин с помощью голосования прийти невозможно.




> Если все деяния и слова Кришны рассматривать, как откровения свыше, то не будет сомнений в их верности. Мне интересней более рациональная или, если хотите, приземленная аргументация. Без «транцедентных» доводов, ну или хотя бы при минимальном их количестве.


Дело не просто в неких откровениях - значимее конкретная аргументация, приводящая объяснения поведению Кришны, Его мотивов в связи с Его положением как Верховной Личности Бога.

----------


## Вриндавана Чандра дас

А почему это без Кришны (как Бога) будет лучше? Вот ведь, пришел Кришна разочек за больше чем 4 млрд лет, и ведь некоторым еще надоедает...

----------


## Андрей В

Паисий, когда вы говорите, что Абсолют чего-то не может, например, не может быть личностью, то это и есть ограничение. Абсолют включает в себя всё ОДНОВРЕМЕННО. Он одновременно и личность Бхагаван, и безличное Брахман...

Что такое Брахман можно понять через отрицание: не делим, безличностен, не имеет формы, не проявлен. Из качеств ему присуще только одно-вечность. Если рассмотреть личностный аспект Абсолюта, то он имеет форму, качества, деятельность, имя, атрибуты и т.п. т.е. мы видим, что Личностный аспект Абсолюта обладает большими характеристиками, чем безличный, следовательно он выше.

Второй момент. Если , как вы утверждаете, Безличностное стоит выше Личностного, тогда скажите, откуда в Творении есть формы, качества , имена и т.д.? Творение не может в чём-то превосходить Творца. Если Творение имеет формы и качества и много личностей, следовательно это есть и в Творце. Логично?

----------


## Игорь Иванин

Паисий, мне кажется вам не суждено найти убедительных для себя аргументов, по крайней мере пока вы находитесь на текущей платформе. Ваши рассуждения схожи с рассуждениями о любом человеке, его мотивах и поступках. Можно считать, что человек, имея определенные мотивы поступил так-то и так-то. А можно считать, что человек поступил так-то и так-то, а потом выдумал красивые мотивы, чтобы о нем плохо не думали. Истину в любом случае знает только сам человек (и то не всегда), он первоисточник.
Вам Первоисточник поведал о своих мотивах, приложил доказательную базу, показания свидетелей, тысячи лет существования этих доказательств и миллиарды не глупых последователей, которые своими глазами видели многие прямые и косвенные подтверждения истинности сказанного.
Вы этому противопоставляете просто собственное "мне кажется", и вам это кажется адекватным. Ответьте тогда на вопрос: какого рода аргумент или доказательство вас могли бы убедить? В качестве допущения. Существуют ли такие в теории ?

----------


## Паисий

> Бхагавад-гита как нельзя более полно раскрывает этические стороны того, что творится на Курукшетре. Более того, без "Бхагавад-гиты" эта битва и эта война становятся обычной межклановой разборкой, коих в древнем мире было пруд пруди.


 В том то всё и дело, что прикрываясь «высшей целью», Кришна подтолкнул Арджуну к началу войны, когда у последнего возникли вполне резонные и обоснованные сомнения в её пользе. Как продолжение идеи Кришна-человек-манипулятор, можно предположить что, он взял ранее известные филосовские идеи и использовал их в своих целях.
И кстати, напомните мне пожалуйста, где Кришна говорит о оправданности братоубийственной войны?



> Но ведические писания определяют личность, прежде всего как "атму", т.е. "Я", сознающее свое бытие и свое отличие от всего остального, что не является этим "Я". Именно это и есть единственная "твердая" основа личности, остальное очень зыбко. И в этом смысле Бог - несомненно, личность:


Насколько мне известно, сущесвтует мнение, что Атман тождественен Брахману. Т.е. как я понимаю, при «реализации» Атмана, личность исчезает, происходит слияние с обезличенным Богом.



> Но при определении образа действий мы в первую очередь ориентируемся на "небесную" дхарму, т.е. смотрим, доставят ли наши действия радость Богу.


Мне кажется термин «радость» Бога не совсем корректный, т.к. одна из высших ступеней развития человека, это отрешенность. Логично было бы предположить что Бог отрешен от мира полностью, т.е. деяния в нем его не печалят и не радуют…



> Урок, который мы извлекаем из этого - не в том, что отныне можно бить врага ниже пояса, а в том, что, если священные писания в какой-то особый момент (а там был действительно особый момент, один из ключевых моментов божественной лилы) вдруг расходятся с личным повелением Бога (а в божественности Кришны у автора Махабхараты сомнения нет) - значит надо пренебречь священными писаниями и действовать как Бог скажет. И Сам Кришна обещает защитить такого человека от греха:


Вопрос только в том, как узнать этот момент и говорит ли тебе Бог нарушать собственные заветы. 



> Термин совершенно четкий - то, относительно чего измеряется все остальное. Но каждая система выбирает свою собственную систему отсчета. В "Махабхарате" это - Кришна, о чем свидетельствует вся "Бхагавад-гита".


Там где есть выбор, относительность у  определения, нету однозначности и основательности для всех религиозных систем.



> Про удар ниже пояса - по-моему, всё по дхарме. Обязанность кшатрия - заботиться прежде всего о _своих_ подданных, о _своей_ стороне, а не о каком-то абстрактном брахманском "всеобщем благе" на всей Земле. Кшатрий-правитель и должен ловчить и пользоваться слабостями превосходящих его противников. Шпийоны, интриги... 
> Бхишма поступил как настоящий кшатрий: сначала сражался силой, а потом, когда понял, что это неэффективно - избрал другую тактику, перешёл на хитрости. И таки добился победы _своей_ стороны. 
> Ну и потом - это ж не спортсмены на ринге бились. Пфф, по бедру ударили. Это война.


Это сейчас(в Кали юге) войны идут без правил, а тогда понятия чести ценились выше собственной и наверное чужой жизни. Кстати именно с обсуждаемой битвы по легенде началась современная юга. И Кришна приложил здесь свою руку, вынуждая отходить людей от многовековых традиций.



> Дело не просто в неких откровениях - значимее конкретная аргументация, приводящая объяснения поведению Кришны, Его мотивов в связи с Его положением как Верховной Личности Бога.


Все его мотивы, если исходить, что Кришна Бог, до конца непостижимы обычным людям. Обсуждения с этой точки зрения сравни попытки слепого понять красоту звездного неба, ощупывая камень. Т.е. по сути своей они бесполезны. А вот с более приземленной, понятной точки зрения Кришна человек, на мой взгляд можно попробовать обсудить его поступки и мотивы.



> Паисий, когда вы говорите, что Абсолют чего-то не может, например, не может быть личностью, то это и есть ограничение. Абсолют включает в себя всё ОДНОВРЕМЕННО. Он одновременно и личность Бхагаван, и безличное Брахман...
>  Что такое Брахман можно понять через отрицание: не делим, безличностен, не имеет формы, не проявлен. Из качеств ему присуще только одно-вечность. Если рассмотреть личностный аспект Абсолюта, то он имеет форму, качества, деятельность, имя, атрибуты и т.п. т.е. мы видим, что Личностный аспект Абсолюта обладает большими характеристиками, чем безличный, следовательно он выше.
>  Второй момент. Если , как вы утверждаете, Безличностное стоит выше Личностного, тогда скажите, откуда в Творении есть формы, качества , имена и т.д.? Творение не может в чём-то превосходить Творца. Если Творение имеет формы и качества и много личностей, следовательно это есть и в Творце. Логично?


В человеческом языке слово «не может» подразумевает  ограничение, я то имел ввиду не это. Поясню на грубом примере: будем считать что Бог это воздух в бесконечном простарнстве (∞), который заполняет его всё. Личность это воздушный шарик (ограничение стенками), Бог (воздух) не может быть кучей мелких шариков или одним гигантским в котором много мелких, т.к. это (∞+ стенка шарика)приводит к «парадоксу», к следующему вопросу, а что далее за стенкой? По заданным условиям снова воздух (Бог), если мы опять Его опять ограничить личностью, снова возникнет «парадокс» и так до бесконечости. Сколько бы мы ограничивали Бога сврех личностями Он всегда будет больше их, т.е. внеличностным.
Личностные аспекты Абслоюта мы можем наблюдать везд: в камнях, молекулах, животных и рыбах, но прежде всего в себе. Это Его части, но не Он сам.
Творения, личности, это исскусвенное иллюзорное самоограничение Абсолюта, часть Его игры которую здесь уже называли как лила.



> Вам Первоисточник поведал о своих мотивах, приложил доказательную базу, показания свидетелей, тысячи лет существования этих доказательств и миллиарды не глупых последователей, которые своими глазами видели многие прямые и косвенные подтверждения истинности сказанного.
>  Вы этому противопоставляете просто собственное "мне кажется", и вам это кажется адекватным. Ответьте тогда на вопрос: какого рода аргумент или доказательство вас могли бы убедить? В качестве допущения. Существуют ли такие в теории ?


Если рассуждать строго научно то, как вариант, Махабхарата это просто индийская мифическая история, возможно на базе исторических событий. Ничего сверх естсвенного там не было, все истории о богах, магии и пр. плод воображения непросвященных (относительно нас) и впечатлитеьных людей. Но здесь, на этом сайте, я не рассуждаю с этой точки зрения. Я пытаюсь понять, принимая веру в чудеса и богов, обоснованность праведности Кришны. Столько много он совершил сам или чужими руками дел, которые противоречат понятиям чести, дхарме, если хотите, что видеть его во всем белом, мне кажется просто не реально, даже если считать его воплощением Вишну. 
Это имеет отчасти и практическое значение. Если какой-то человек заявляет что он Мессия, как узнать правду ли он говорит. Если условный Грабовой будет утверждать что он Бог и надо грабить старушек, то надо его слушатся? И когда в нем засоменватся?  На этапе заявлении о своем мессианстве или на базе конкретных распоряжений? На мой взгляд на первом сложно будет распознать лжемессию, а вот когда поступят конкретные указания, можно понять кто перед тобой (по делам судите их). Мою оценку Кришны исходя из этого я думаю Вы уже знаете.

----------


## Mahottsava Gauranga das

> Все его мотивы, если исходить, что Кришна Бог, до конца непостижимы обычным людям. Обсуждения с этой точки зрения сравни попытки слепого понять красоту звездного неба, ощупывая камень. Т.е. по сути своей они бесполезны. А вот с более приземленной, понятной точки зрения Кришна человек, на мой взгляд можно попробовать обсудить его поступки и мотивы.


Мне представляются Ваши суждения на эту тему излишне абстрактными - я лично в подобных "обсуждениях" никакой особой отвлечённости, о которой Вы тут говорите с помощью красочных метафор, не нахожу - может быть Вы растолкуете свою позицию на конкретных примерах из жизнеописания Кришны, что там такого особо непостижимого присутствует?

----------


## Mahottsava Gauranga das

> В человеческом языке слово «не может» подразумевает  ограничение, я то имел ввиду не это. Поясню на грубом примере: будем считать что Бог это воздух в бесконечном простарнстве (∞), который заполняет его всё. Личность это воздушный шарик (ограничение стенками), Бог (воздух) не может быть кучей мелких шариков или одним гигантским в котором много мелких, т.к. это (∞+ стенка шарика)приводит к «парадоксу», к следующему вопросу, а что далее за стенкой? По заданным условиям снова воздух (Бог), если мы опять Его опять ограничить личностью, снова возникнет «парадокс» и так до бесконечости. Сколько бы мы ограничивали Бога сврех личностями Он всегда будет больше их, т.е. внеличностным.
> Личностные аспекты Абслоюта мы можем наблюдать везд: в камнях, молекулах, животных и рыбах, но прежде всего в себе. Это Его части, но не Он сам.
> Творения, личности, это исскусвенное иллюзорное самоограничение Абсолюта, часть Его игры которую здесь уже называли как лила.
> 
> .


Вы пытаетесь с помощью логики понять Бога, но ведические писания говорят, что это невозможно. Бог выше законов логики. Шастры указывают на то, что Бог одновременно является внеличностен Он является всепроникающим духом бытия - и Он не материальная ограниченная личность и в то же время Он является транцендентной личностью свободной от ограничения материальной обусловленностью...

----------


## Юрий Анатольевич

(про Бхиму) 



> а тогда понятия чести ценились выше собственной и наверное чужой жизни.


Та, что такое своя честь против жизней _надеящихся_ на тебя подданных. Один шпийон или ассасин (или кто там ещё... куртизанки с ядом на губах?)) экономит жизни сотен солдат. И деньги налогоплательщиков, кстати (...может). А уж если сами раджи лично сражаются, так вообще никто (ни люди, ни казна) не пострадает.

----------


## Паисий

> Мне представляются Ваши суждения на эту тему излишне абстрактными - я лично в подобных рассуждениях никакой особой отвлечённости, о которой Вы тут говорите с помощью красочных метафор, не нахожу - может быть Вы растолкуете свою позицию на конкретных примерах из жизнеописания Кришны, что там такого особо непостижимого присутствует?


О, тут много уже говорилось об этом. Придется еще раз повторится... Скажем совет Бхиме о ударе не по правилам, это нарушение чести, дхармы, пути воина. Зачем Кришна это сделал? Зачем нарушил, если он воплощение Бога, собственные установки жизни? Можно начать рассуждать в русле, добро должно было во чтобы не стало победить зло, но это очень продуктивно. Так как если добро пользуется приемами зла, то оно уже не является добром по сути дела. Поэтому и приходится объяснять действия Кришны, что мол он действовал исходя из других, недоступных для нашего понимания причин.



> Вы пытаетесь с помощью логики понять Бога, но ведические писания говорят, что это невозможно. Бог выше законов логики. Шастры указывают на то, что Бог одновременно является внеличностен Он является всепроникающим духом бытия - и Он не материальная ограниченная личность и в то же время Он является транцендентной личностью свободной от ограничения материальной обусловленностью...


 Боюсь, что законы логики, это единственные законы на которые мы  можем опираться. Все наши слова, мысли и дела, так или иначе в эти законы вписываются, как и все во вселенной. В том числе и рассуждения о Боге, который не может (помним об условности этого слова по отношению к Богу) нарушать собственные установленные законы.

----------


## Паисий

> (про Бхиму) 
> 
> Та, что такое своя честь против жизней _надеящихся_ на тебя подданных. Один шпийон или ассасин (или кто там ещё... куртизанки с ядом на губах?)) экономит жизни сотен солдат. И деньги налогоплательщиков, кстати (...может).


Экономит жизни, но губит душу. Цена таких «средств», испорченная карма и худшее перерождение.

----------


## Юрий Анатольевич

Кшатрии смелые

----------


## Туласи Чаран дас

> Экономит жизни, но губит душу. Цена таких «средств», испорченная карма и худшее перерождение.


   ... Пытаясь стянуть Бога на уровень человека, ваши аргументы будут неистощимыми....
Это классический случай.... И вызвано это только вашей собственной  слепотой и обусловленностью.... Невозможно глазами увидеть ум... Всмотритесь повнимательнее в окружающий вас мир.... Отбросьте свой ложный скепсис, он вам не поможет.... Попытайтесь понять....
   .....По вашему, все величайшие ачарьи прошлого на протяжении тысячелетий писали знаменитые духовные трактаты и прославляли простого человека, пусть даже и великого... Им что, делать больше нечего было....
  .....По вашему, почти миллиард жителей Индии настолько глупы, чтобы поклоняться обычному человеку....
  .....Получается, что они все ошибаются.... То есть вы умнее их всех... Увидели то, что они недоглядели....
                               С уважением....

----------


## Паисий

> ... Пытаясь стянуть Бога на уровень человека, ваши аргументы будут неистощимыми....
> Это классический случай.... И вызвано это только вашей собственной  слепотой и обусловленностью.... Невозможно глазами увидеть ум... Всмотритесь повнимательнее в окружающий вас мир.... Отбросьте свой ложный скепсис, он вам не поможет.... Попытайтесь понять....
>    .....По вашему, все величайшие ачарьи прошлого на протяжении тысячелетий писали знаменитые духовные трактаты и прославляли простого человека, пусть даже и великого... Им что, делать больше нечего было....
>   .....По вашему, почти миллиард жителей Индии настолько глупы, чтобы поклоняться обычному человеку....
>   .....Получается, что они все ошибаются.... То есть вы умнее их всех... Увидели то, что они недоглядели....
>                                С уважением....


"Миллион людей не может ошибатся" ,согласитесь, не аргумент...

----------


## Yudhishthiranath das

Глупцы смеются надо Мной, когда Я прихожу в материальный мир в облике человека. Им неведома Моя духовная природа верховного повелителя всего сущего.
БГ.9-11
Дорогой Арджуна , по-настоящему постичь и воочию увидеть Меня в том образе, который видишь ты, можно, лишь занимаясь безраздельным преданным служением. *Только так* можно проникнуть в тайну Моего бытия.
БГ.11-54
Философские рассуждения, отдаляющие человека от Верховного Господа, - тяжкий грех...
БГ.10-15 (ком).

----------


## Dhiramati d.d.

Тем, кто не верит, что Кришна - Верховная Личность Бога, можно посоветовать только одно: на практике убедиться.
Иначе не получится. Попробуйте помолиться в храме Божествам, попробуйте послужить Его преданным, попробуйте что-то сделать так, как советуют священные писания. Если вы на самом деле желаете получить ОПЫТ духовного познания. Кришна проявит Себя.
А если вся дискуссия затевалась с другой целью, не с целью установления истины (истинного положения Кришны), то можно дискутировать бесконечно и не получить от этого никакой пользы.

----------


## Юрий Анатольевич

> то можно дискутировать бесконечно и не получить от этого никакой пользы.


ну, может, просто выговориться надо. Знаете, снять напряжение и крутящиеся мысли. Чем не польза?

----------


## Mahottsava Gauranga das

> О, тут много уже говорилось об этом. Придется еще раз повторится... Скажем совет Бхиме о ударе не по правилам, это нарушение чести, дхармы, пути воина. Зачем Кришна это сделал? Зачем нарушил, если он воплощение Бога, собственные установки жизни? Можно начать рассуждать в русле, добро должно было во чтобы не стало победить зло, но это очень продуктивно. Так как если добро пользуется приемами зла, то оно уже не является добром по сути дела. Поэтому и приходится объяснять действия Кришны, что мол он действовал исходя из других, недоступных для нашего понимания причин..



Действительно здесь говорили об этом, есть два принципа о которых Кришна говорит в Гите - любви (бхакти) и справедливости (дхармы), принцип любви выше принципа справедливости - но немногие способны на любовь - тогда они должны следовать справедливости - если же они будут игнорировать оба эти принципа, то в любом случае это приведёт их к деградации... Так и в случае с Бхимой - личное указание Бога, данное своему другу и преданному Бхиме - имело силу высшего закона по отношению к дхарме - поэтому Бхима, нарушив законы дхармы одновременно исполнил высший принцип преданности Богу - не знаю, что здесь непонятного...





> Боюсь, что законы логики, это единственные законы на которые мы  можем опираться. Все наши слова, мысли и дела, так или иначе в эти законы вписываются, как и все во вселенной. В том числе и рассуждения о Боге, который не может (помним об условности этого слова по отношению к Богу) нарушать собственные установленные законы.


Почему Бог не может нарушать собственные законы? Он может всё, иначе Он не был бы Богом.

----------


## Паисий

> Так и в случае с Бхимой - личное указание Бога, данное своему другу и преданному Бхиме - имело силу высшего закона по отношению к дхарме


Я писал не о Бхиме, а о Кришне. Чем мотивировался второй, а не первый мы вроде бы обсуждали…



> Почему Бог не может нарушать собственные законы? Он может всё, иначе Он не был бы Богом.


 Потому что нарушение закона для собственной выгоды, это коррупция (разложение лат.), и Бог как идеал, такого совершать не может. Шутка!  А если серьезно, то задайтесь себе вопросом, какой может быть смысл создавать законы, которые все равно потом нарушишь?

----------


## Андрей Афанасьевич

> Скажем совет Бхиме о ударе не по правилам, это нарушение чести, дхармы, пути воина. Зачем Кришна это сделал? Зачем нарушил, если он воплощение Бога, собственные установки жизни? Можно начать рассуждать в русле, добро должно было во чтобы не стало победить зло, но это очень продуктивно. Так как если добро пользуется приемами зла, то оно уже не является добром по сути дела. Поэтому и приходится объяснять действия Кришны, что мол он действовал исходя из других, недоступных для нашего понимания причин.


Так или иначе, но Дурьодхана должен был по своим злодеяниям получить воздаяние. Ему мог кирпич на голову упасть, тоже неожиданно, не по правилам чести, но в данном случае Кришна выбрал орудием возмездия Бхиму, и произошло то, что должно было произойти, так как Бхима дал обет - раздробить бедра Дурьодханы, а ещё раньше мудрец Майтрейя наложил на него такое же проклятие. Интересно, что в результате Дурьодхана получил благословение самого Господа Баларамы, и, таким образом, жизнь его увенчалась полным успехом ("путь вечного блаженства" надо понимать как успех, я думаю).




> А если серьезно, то задайтесь себе вопросом, какой может быть смысл создавать законы, которые все равно потом нарушишь?


Ради своих преданных Кришна может пойти на нарушение им же созданных законов, я имею в виду проклятие Майтрейи и обет Бхимы.

----------


## Андрей Н

> Боюсь, что законы логики, это единственные законы на которые мы  можем опираться. Все наши слова, мысли и дела, так или иначе в эти законы вписываются, как и все во вселенной.


до определённой степени законы логики очень полезны.
 :kirtan:  -- танцы не логичны, танцы являются каким-то глупым времяпровождением, с бессмысленной затратой энергии. Милость, прощение, самопожертвование и т.п. -- не логичны. *Любовь не логична.*
Любовь "не вмещаются" в логику, Она превыше любых законов. ( Обратите внимание -- именно *над*законна, но ни как *не противо*законна. )




> В том числе и рассуждения о Боге, который не может (помним об условности этого слова по отношению к Богу) нарушать собственные установленные законы.


Бог не нарушает закон. В каком-то смысле Он и есть Закон.

----------


## Паисий

> Так или иначе, но Дурьодхана должен был по своим злодеяниям получить воздаяние. Ему мог кирпич на голову упасть, тоже неожиданно, не по правилам чести


 «Кирпчи», если он не метко пущен лукавым бойцом, а случайнсоть, вполне в духе идеи воздаяния за грехи. А вот целенаправленное нарушения правил, дхармы,для наказания супостата, нет.



> Ради своих преданных Кришна может пойти на нарушение им же созданных законов, я имею в виду проклятие Майтрейи и обет Бхимы.


Вопрос о том личность ли Бог имеет ли он привязанность мы обсуждали выше, мне кажется нет смысла снова к нему возвращатся…



> - танцы не логичны, Милость, прощение, самопожертвование и т.п. -- не логичны. *Любовь не логична.*
> Любовь "не вмещаются" в логику, Она превыше любых законов.


 Ошибаетесь, всё это имеет вполне в каком-то смысле резонное, логическо обоснование. 

*ТАНЕЦ*-_ возможно, древнейшее из искусств: оно отражает восходящую к самым ранним временам потребность человека передавать другим людям свои радость или скорбь посредством своего тела. Почти все важные события в жизни первобытного человека отмечались танцами: рождение, смерть, война, избрание нового вождя, исцеление больного. Танцем выражались моления о дожде, о солнечном свете, о плодородии, о защите и прощении._ 
Милосердие, прощение или самопожертвования, тоже можно логически обосновать. Как и любовь, корни которой, к примеру, возможно кроются в элементарной «химии» мозга.

----------


## Дмитрий Казиков

Кришна - это тайна за 7-ю замками !!

----------


## Андрей Н

> В том то всё и дело, что прикрываясь «высшей целью», Кришна подтолкнул Арджуну к началу войны, когда у последнего возникли вполне резонные и обоснованные сомнения в её пользе. Как продолжение идеи Кришна-человек-манипулятор, можно предположить что, он взял ранее известные филосовские идеи и использовал их в своих целях.
> И кстати, напомните мне пожалуйста, где Кришна говорит о оправданности братоубийственной войны?


Кришна побудил Арджуну стать на защиту мирного населения, которое страдало. Это был *долг* Арджуны: позаботиться о мирных людях *в своём* царстве. Ложное сострадание, не должно быть основанием для отказа от исполнения своего долга.




> ... В присутствии Верховной Личности Бога сетования Aрджуны, скорбящего о своих родственниках, выглядят довольно неуместными, поэтому Кришна выражает здесь удивление, произнося слово кутах («откуда»). От человека, принадлежащего к числу цивилизованных людей, ариев, трудно было ожидать проявления подобной слабости. Aриями называют тех, кто понимает истинную ценность человеческой жизни и чья культура основана на принципах духовного самопознания. Люди, имеющие материальные представления о жизни, не знают, что высшая цель жизни - постичь Aбсолютную Истину, Вишну, или Бхагавана; очарованные внешним блеском материального мира, они не понимают, что такое освобождение. Такие люди, не знающие, как освободиться из материального плена, не достойны называться ариями. Aрджуна был кшатрием, однако он отказался сражаться, тем самым уклоняясь от исполнения своего долга. Подобное малодушие не к лицу настоящим ариям. Отказ исполнять свой долг мешает духовному развитию человека и лишает его возможности прославиться в мирской жизни. Господь Кришна *не одобрил ложного сострадания*, которое Aрджуна испытывал к своим родственникам.





> ... Однако Кришна считает подобное проявление великодушия обыкновенной слабостью. *Такое поведение воина не одобряют ни шастры, ни мудрецы.* Поэтому тот, кто, подобно Aрджуне, действует под непосредственным руководством Кришны, не должен поддаваться порывам такого великодушия, или непротивления злу насилием.





> КОММЕНТAРИЙ: *В священных писаниях сказано, что от учителя, который совершает постыдные поступки и перестает отличать хорошее от дурного, следует отказаться*. Бхишма и Дрона чувствовали себя обязанными принять сторону Дурьйодханы, поскольку тот оказывал им *материальную поддержку*, хотя в таких обстоятельствах они должны были отбросить подобные соображения...





> Верховный Господь сказал: Ведя ученые речи, ты сокрушаешься о том, что недостойно скорби. Настоящие мудрецы не скорбят ни о мертвых, ни о живых.
> КОММЕНТAРИЙ: Господь сразу вошел в роль учителя и отчитал Своего ученика, назвав его, хоть и не прямо, глупцом. «Ты говоришь, как ученый, - сказал Господь, - но не знаешь, что *образованный человек понимает разницу между телом и душой* и потому никогда не скорбит о теле, будь то тело мертвеца или живого». Как станет ясно из последующих глав, обрести знание - значит постичь природу материи и духа, а также того, кто управляет ими. *Aрджуна заявил, что принципы религии гораздо важнее политических соображений или интересов общества, однако ему было невдомек, что знание о материи, душе и Всевышнем выше даже религиозных заповедей.* Не зная об этом, он не должен был выдавать себя за ученого человека. Не имея достаточных знаний, он сокрушался о том, что недостойно скорби. Наше тело рождается и рано или поздно умирает, поэтому оно не так важно, как душа. Тот, кто знает об этом, является поистине образованным человеком, и у него нет причин для скорби, в каком бы состоянии ни находилось его материальное тело.

----------


## Андрей Афанасьевич

> «Кирпчи», если он не метко пущен лукавым бойцом, а случайнсоть, вполне в духе идеи воздаяния за грехи. А вот целенаправленное нарушения правил, дхармы,для наказания супостата, нет.


В этом мире случайностей нет... (с) Когда преступника целенаправленно наказывает государство, думаете, это не воздаяние?



> Вопрос о том личность ли Бог имеет ли он привязанность мы обсуждали выше, мне кажется нет смысла снова к нему возвращатся…


Я не помню уже, что было выше, и на всякий случай БГ 9.29

Я никому не завидую и ни к кому не питаю пристрастия. Я одинаково отношусь к каждому живому существу. Но тот, кто с любовью и преданностью служит Мне, тот Мой друг, он во Мне, и Я ему тоже друг.

----------


## Паисий

> Кришна побудил Арджуну стать на защиту мирного населения, которое страдало. Это был *долг* Арджуны: позаботиться о мирных людях *в своём* царстве. Ложное сострадание, не должно быть основанием для исполнения своего долга.


Спасибо что привели цитаты из Махабхараты, они ясно дают понять что Крищна использовал демагогические приемы для убеждения Арджуны. 
1 часть аргументов сводится к подталкиванию к сражению, мотивирую это долг воина сражатся. Но сражатся то не всегда и везде, а только там где это требует необходимость, нет другого выбора. Был ли выбор у Арджуны? Конечно был! Можно было уступить, сохранив жизни многим хорошим людям, например.
2-ая часть аргментов, подавляет жалсоть, подменой понятий. Мол ты убиваешь тело человека, а не его самого. Хотя на самомо деле, тело  как минимум,часть человека и причиня ему вред причиняешь вред человеку.
3-я, уловка это уход от прямого ответа на вопрос, за что он должен убивать дорогих ему людей,своих родсвенников. Ухудшать свою карму и приносить горе всем людям участвующим в войне.



> Бхишма и Дрона чувствовали себя обязанными принять сторону Дурьйодханы, поскольку тот оказывал им материальную поддержку, хотя в таких обстоятельствах они должны были отбросить подобные соображения...


Извините, но это коментатор я вно не понимал о чем писал в этом предложении. Они воевали не из-за денег, а потому что их обязывала к этому честь, дхарма.

----------


## Паисий

> В этом мире случайностей нет... (с) Когда преступника целенаправленно наказывает государство, думаете, это не воздаяние?


Это наказание в соответсвии с законом. А не воздаяние с метафизической точки зрения, если можно так сказать. Бывает же что, к примеру человека наказывают незачто, протсо поптому что оказался не там. Нам живущим в России уже этого ли не знать!



> Я никому не завидую и ни к кому не питаю пристрастия. Я одинаково отношусь к каждому живому существу. Но тот, кто с любовью и преданностью служит Мне, тот Мой друг, он во Мне, и Я ему тоже друг.


 Тут налицо логическое противоречие: я беспристрастен, и в то же время я пристрастен…

----------


## Mahottsava Gauranga das

> Я писал не о Бхиме, а о Кришне. Чем мотивировался второй, а не первый мы вроде бы обсуждали…



Т.е. вопрос в том, чем мотивировался Кришна? Он говорит об этом в Гите - Он приходит в этот мир, чтобы наказывать злодеев и защищать праведников...




> Потому что нарушение закона для собственной выгоды, это коррупция (разложение лат.), и Бог как идеал, такого совершать не может. Шутка!  А если серьезно, то задайтесь себе вопросом, какой может быть смысл создавать законы, которые все равно потом нарушишь?


Бог обладает абсолютной прерогативой в создании законов и их разрушении - т.е. нарушать созданные законы позволяется только Богу или с его приказа - если этот принцип работает, то будут работать и сами законы в целом - понятно, что законы перестанут работать в том случае если кто не попадя захочет их нарушать и ему ничего за это не будет... Но Бог - Он ни кто попадя, Он - один...

----------


## Паисий

> Т.е. вопрос в том, чем мотивировался Кришна? Он говорит об этом в Гите - Он приходит в этот мир, чтобы наказывать злодеев и защищать праведников...


 Однако же праведники пострадали всё таки. Да и для наказания злодеев не надо затевать войну с многочислеными бессмысленными жертвами…



> Бог обладает абсолютной прерогативой в создании законов и их разрушении - т.е. нарушать созданные законы позволяется только Богу или с его приказа - если этот принцип работает, то будут работать и сами законы в целом - понятно, что законы перестанут работать в том случае если кто не попадя захочет их нарушать и ему ничего за это не будет... Но Бог - Он ни кто попадя, Он - один...


Вы не ответили на вопрос, извиняюсь за настойчивость.

----------


## Андрей Афанасьевич

> Это наказание в соответсвии с законом. А не воздаяние с метафизической точки зрения, если можно так сказать. Бывает же что, к примеру человека наказывают незачто, протсо поптому что оказался не там. Нам живущим в России уже этого ли не знать!


Метафизическое стоит за всем физическим: кирпич падает метафизически, и в тюрьму сажают метафизически.




> Тут налицо логическое противоречие: я беспристрастен, и в то же время я пристрастен…


Вообще-то нет противоречия. Кришна каждому дает, что тот хочет (с учетом кармы, естественно), а преданные хотят Кришну, и Кришна даёт им Себя, и уже без учёта кармы. Где тут пристрастность? Почитайте комментарий.

----------


## Паисий

> Метафизическое стоит за всем физическим: кирпич падает метафизически, и в тюрьму сажают метафизически.


Даже в случае несправедливого наказания?



> Вообще-то нет противоречия. Кришна каждому дает, что тот хочет (с учетом кармы, естественно), а преданные хотят Кришну, и Кришна даёт им Себя, и уже без учёта кармы. Где тут пристрастность? Почитайте комментарий.


Даже в Вашей формулировки пристратснолсть в том, что для желающих, скажем денег, нужна хорошая карма, чтобы их получить, а для "желающих" Кришны, нет. Тут явно видно "подыгрывание" вторым.

----------


## Mahottsava Gauranga das

> Однако же праведники пострадали всё таки. Да и для наказания злодеев не надо затевать войну с многочислеными бессмысленными жертвами…



жертвы были не бессмыслены, уничтожили огромное число злодеев, включая Кауравов и их приспешников...




> Вы не ответили на вопрос, извиняюсь за настойчивость.


Смысл создания таких законов остаётся в том, чтобы им следовали, ещё раз повторяю, только Бог имеет право их же нарушать, в остальном эти законы очень хорошо работают, так что всё хорошо.

----------


## Mahottsava Gauranga das

> Даже в Вашей формулировки пристратснолсть в том, что для желающих, скажем денег, нужна хорошая карма, чтобы их получить, а для "желающих" Кришны, нет. Тут явно видно "подыгрывание" вторым.


Для желающих получить Кришну, нужна Кришна-карма...  :smilies:  Всё по справедливости  :mig:

----------


## Андрей Афанасьевич

> Даже в случае несправедливого наказания?


Да. Конечно, несправедливость только внешняя, человек получает результаты своей кармы в форме несправедливости.

----------


## Паисий

> жертвы были не бессмыслены, уничтожили огромное число злодеев, включая Кауравов и их приспешников...


 Первый момент, какие злодеяния совершили Кауравы, если не рассматривать пока  Дурьодхана?
Второй момент, повторяет мой мой предыдущий вопрос: зачем начинать войну, в которой будут не нужные жертвы, ради убийства кучки "злодеев"? Нет другого способа их покарать?



> Смысл создания таких законов остаётся в том, чтобы им следовали, ещё раз повторяю, только Бог имеет право их же нарушать, в остальном эти законы очень хорошо работают, так что всё хорошо.


На мой взгляд, если исходить из Вашей логики, :mig:  как я её понимаю, разумней было бы предположить что все-таки Бог не нарушает свои законы, а лишь то ,что мы о них знаем.,если переффразировать известную фразу, не помню уже кого.

----------


## Андрей Н

> Спасибо что привели цитаты из Махабхараты, они ясно дают понять что Крищна использовал демагогические приемы для убеждения Арджуны. 
> 1 часть аргументов сводится к подталкиванию к сражению, мотивирую это долг воина сражатся.


Вы не согласны. что долг воина сражаться и защищать мирное население?  




> ... Но сражатся то не всегда и везде, а только там где это требует необходимость, нет другого выбора. Был ли выбор у Арджуны? Конечно был! Можно было уступить, сохранив жизни многим хорошим людям, например.


Вот ради многих хороших людей, он и стал сражаться.  Возникла необходимость в защите населения.




> 2-ая часть аргментов, подавляет жалсоть, подменой понятий. Мол ты убиваешь тело человека, а не его самого. Хотя на самомо деле, тело  как минимум,часть человека и причиня ему вред причиняешь вред человеку.


Никто же не говорит, что можно безнаказанно убивать тело. Убийство человека это грех. Но родственные связи не должны быть поводом для отказа от своего долга по защите людей.




> 3-я, уловка это уход от прямого ответа на вопрос, за что он должен убивать дорогих ему людей,своих родсвенников. Ухудшать свою карму и приносить горе всем людям участвующим в войне.


А мирное население почему забываете?

----------


## Паисий

> Да. Конечно, несправедливость только внешняя, человек получает результаты своей кармы в форме несправедливости.


Первый вопрос: откуда изначально взялась плохая карма у человека?
Второй: а какой смысл в наказании, если человек не осознает  причины её вызвавшии? Направление на путь истинный, это явно не принесет, на мой взгляд.

----------


## Паисий

> Вы не согласны. что долг воина сражаться и защищать мирное население?


 Дурьодхана проводил политику массовых репрессий? От чего защищали Пандавы мирное население? Может они просто воевали за власть?

----------


## Андрей Афанасьевич

> Первый вопрос: откуда изначально взялась плохая карма у человека?


Из авидьи (невежества). Невежество порождает неправильные действия и плохие последствия. Невежество берётся из контакта с майей по желанию живого существа.




> Второй: а какой смысл в наказании, если человек не осознает  причины её вызвавшии? Направление на путь истинный, это явно не принесет, на мой взгляд.


Посмотрите здесь

----------


## Андрей Н

> Дурьодхана проводил политику массовых репрессий? От чего защищали Пандавы мирное население? Может они просто воевали за власть?


Пандавы воевали *за своё* царство. Царство -- это не игрушечная машинка, которой могут рулить все кому не лень.

----------


## Mahottsava Gauranga das

> Первый момент, какие злодеяния совершили Кауравы, если не рассматривать пока  Дурьодхана?


В том то и дело, что они поддерживали Дурьодхану, в этом их преступление.




> Второй момент, повторяет мой мой предыдущий вопрос: зачем начинать войну, в которой будут не нужные жертвы, ради убийства кучки "злодеев"? Нет другого способа их покарать?


Дурьодхану поддерживали его последователи, войско и т.д. - это был их выбор и они за него пострадали.




> На мой взгляд, если исходить из Вашей логики, как я её понимаю, разумней было бы предположить что все-таки Бог не нарушает свои законы, а лишь то ,что мы о них знаем.,если переффразировать известную фразу, не помню уже кого.


мне вот не понятно как Ваш взгляд пересёкся с моей логикой и при этом ещё речь идёт о не понятно чьей известной фразе...  :smilies:

----------


## Паисий

> Из авидьи (невежества). Невежество порождает неправильные действия и плохие последствия. Невежество берётся из контакта с майей по желанию живого существа


Вы считаете, что  изначальный человек, с чистой кармой только в силу неведения будет совершать поступки приводящие к плохой карме? Или может быть он будет совершать хорошие поступки или, что наиболее вероятно, вообще никаких? 



> Посмотрите здесь


 Откровенно говоря, я не нашел там прямого в ответа на свой вопрос. Можете  написать его здесь?



> Пандавы воевали *за своё* царство. Царство -- это не игрушечная машинка, которой могут рулить все кому не лень.


Т.е. фактов притеснения мирного населения со стороны Дурьодханы, нет? В защите от тирана они не нуждались, а война эта была вызвана не благородным стремлением защитить слабых, а низким властолюбием,  я правильно понимаю?



> В том то и дело, что они поддерживали Дурьодхану, в этом их преступление.


По моему поддерживать своего властителя, защитника, «кормильца», естественно для подданных. Они выполняли свой долг перед царем, а это уж точно не может быть преступлением.



> мне вот не понятно как Ваш взгляд пересёкся с моей логикой и при этом ещё речь идёт о не понятно чьей известной фразе...


Я просто попытался поставить себя на Ваше место и ответить на собственный вопрос. :smilies:   Считаю что нужно всегда иметь несколько точек зрения на различные проблемы, чтобы оценка их была максимально объективна.

----------


## Дмитрий Казиков

> вопрос: откуда изначально взялась плохая карма у человека?


Это постепенный процесс погружения в невежество.
Изначально причина - зависть Богу, Его качествам, подражанием которым живые существа и занимаются. (каждый хочет быть самым красивым, сильным, умным, богатым, независимым, славным и т.д.)

----------


## Враджендра Кумар дас

> Тут налицо логическое противоречие: я беспристрастен, и в то же время я пристрастен…


А почему противоречие это плохо? В Боге есть все, в том числе и противоречия. На то Он и Абсолют.Он мельче мельчайшего и больше величайшего. Он везде и нигде. Он далеко и близко одновременно. Противоречия укарашают Кришну, т.к. в нем они примиряются. Нас смущают противречия в этом мире, т.к. они антогонистичны. А в Кришне они мирно уживаются. 

А что касается того кокретного стиха из Гиты (9.29), что Он одновременно беспристрастен и пристрастен, то здесь все очень просто. Наши учителя прошлого, комментируя этот стих, говорят, что первые две строки (про беспристрастность) Кришна говорит от имени Параматмы, которая действительно беспристрастно наблюдает за деятельностью живых существ и наказывает/вознаграждает их соответственно. Это функция беспристрастного судьи, для которого важен закон. А вторые две строчки (про пристрастие) Кришна говорит от Себя лично (как Бхагаван), который ради своих преданных может даже преступить закон, т.к. любовь превыше всего.

----------


## Враджендра Кумар дас

> Дурьодхана проводил политику массовых репрессий? От чего защищали Пандавы мирное население? Может они просто воевали за власть?


Да, они боролись за власть, т.к. по закону она должна была принадлежать им. А защищать людей можно не только от репрессий. Пандавы были преданными Кришны и служа такой власти, люди служили бы Богу. А служа режиму Дурьодханы (который был частичным воплощением Кали-пуруши) люди служили темным силам и так деградировали. Поэтому Пандавы защищали людей от неосознанного служения темным силам. Думаю, что это важный мотив для кшатрия.

----------


## Враджендра Кумар дас

[QUOTE]


> Первый вопрос: откуда изначально взялась плохая карма у человека?


Это называется термином "анади-карма" (безначальная карма). Понять этот вопрос действительно сложно, т.к. свой выбор душа делает за пределами материального мира, там где нет времени. И приходит она в этот мир уже со склонностью, продиктованной этим выбором. И так она постепенно обрастает кармой и опускается ниже и ниже.




> Второй: а какой смысл в наказании, если человек не осознает  причины её вызвавшии? Направление на путь истинный, это явно не принесет, на мой взгляд.


Смысл в том, что независимо от того, осознает человек или нет, он должен получить то, что заслужил. Даже если 100 раз не осознает причинно-следственной связи в своих поступках, на 101-й раз он начнет задумываться о том, что "видимо есть за что". А от этих раздумий уже остается один шаг до понимания Бога, как того, кто эту причинно-следственную связь контролирует. Так у человека появляется шанс стать ближе к Богу и учитывать Его тонкие законы.

----------


## Андрей Афанасьевич

> Вы считаете, что  изначальный человек, с чистой кармой только в силу неведения будет совершать поступки приводящие к плохой карме?


Да. Если человек искаженно воспринимает свое положение (в результате авидьи - как независимого наслаждающегося), естественно, что и действовать он будет неправильно.




> Или может быть он будет совершать хорошие поступки


И хорошие может.




> или, что наиболее вероятно, вообще никаких?


Почему наиболее вероятно? Что вы знаете о природе живого существа и откуда?




> Откровенно говоря, я не нашел там прямого в ответа на свой вопрос. Можете  написать его здесь?


Естественное возмездие за нравственное зло есть всегда вместе с тем и средство исцеления от него...
Лосский в своей работе после этих слов подробнее объясняет, почитайте. Например, "Это основное и всеобщее страдание всех падших существ ведет за собою благодетельное следствие: оно побуждает искать новых путей поведения и творить новые формы жизни".

----------


## Mahottsava Gauranga das

> По моему поддерживать своего властителя, защитника, «кормильца», естественно для подданных. Они выполняли свой долг перед царем, а это уж точно не может быть преступлением.


Проблема в том, что их властителями, имевшими право на трон были именно Пандавы, а не Кауравы...





> Я просто попытался поставить себя на Ваше место и ответить на собственный вопрос.  Считаю что нужно всегда иметь несколько точек зрения на различные проблемы, чтобы оценка их была максимально объективна.


Я, к сожалению, не понял сути Вашего ответа...

----------


## Паисий

> Это постепенный процесс погружения в невежество.
> Изначально причина - зависть Богу


Зависть следсвие желаний.Желания во многом обусловленны кармой. Если изначально крмы не было, откуда тогда зависть?



> А почему противоречие это плохо? В Боге есть все, в том числе и противоречия. На то Он и Абсолют.Он мельче мельчайшего и больше величайшего. Он везде и нигде. Он далеко и близко одновременно. Противоречия укарашают Кришну, т.к. в нем они примиряются. Нас смущают противречия в этом мире, т.к. они антогонистичны. А в Кришне они мирно уживаются.


Я не оцениваю противоречие с позиции хорошо\плохо, я лишь говорю о том, что Бог, по идеи должен быть беспристрастен, о чем справедливо говорится в первой части обсуждаемой фразы. Вторая же часть… В лучшем случае это способ «заставить» людей думать о чем-то высоком, а не «характеристика» Бога.



> (про беспристрастность) Кришна говорит от имени Параматмы, (про пристрастие) Кришна говорит от Себя лично (как Бхагаван),


 Выше я приводил пример, почему Бог не «может» быть личностью. Исходя из этого, Бхагваном скорее следует считать наше представление об Абсолюте, наделяемое нами личными качествами, чем реально существующую сущность. 



> (Да, они боролись за власть, т.к. по закону она должна была принадлежать им. А защищать людей можно не только от репрессий. Пандавы были преданными Кришны и служа такой власти, люди служили бы Богу. А служа режиму Дурьодханы (который был частичным воплощением Кали-пуруши) люди служили темным силам и так деградировали. Поэтому Пандавы защищали людей от неосознанного служения темным силам. Думаю, что это важный мотив для кшатрия.


Если по закону власть принадлежала Пандавам, почему Бхишма воевал против них? Это первое.
Второе, Дурьодхана, насколько я могу судить был неплохим правителем. Был ли он воплощением «Кали-пуруши» вопрос спорный. Да и к тому же,  спасать людей от служения «Дьяволу» убивая их, на мой взгляд, не совсем гуманно.



> Это называется термином "анади-карма" (безначальная карма). Понять этот вопрос действительно сложно, т.к. свой выбор душа делает за пределами материального мира, там где нет времени. И приходит она в этот мир уже со склонностью, продиктованной этим выбором. И так она постепенно обрастает кармой и опускается ниже и ниже.


 Можете указать источник где описывается понятие "анади-карма"?



> Смысл в том, что независимо от того, осознает человек или нет, он должен получить то, что заслужил. Даже если 100 раз не осознает причинно-следственной связи в своих поступках, на 101-й раз он начнет задумываться о том, что "видимо есть за что". А от этих раздумий уже остается один шаг до понимания Бога, как того, кто эту причинно-следственную связь контролирует. Так у человека появляется шанс стать ближе к Богу и учитывать Его тонкие законы.


Далеко не факт, что беспричинно на первый взгляд страдая, человек вдруг начнет искать причину своих страданий в плохой карме или Боге. Быть может даже наоборот, человек отвратится, от Бога, перестанет в него верить, если верил до этого, так как будет считать  что с ним происходят несправедливые вещи, а Бог, несправедливым быть не может.



> Да. Если человек искаженно воспринимает свое положение (в результате авидьи - как независимого наслаждающегося), естественно, что и действовать он будет неправильно.


А что побудит человека действовать, если у него еще нет кармы?



> Почему наиболее вероятно? Что вы знаете о природе живого существа и откуда?


 Мой ответ прямое продолжение предыдущего вопроса. Для дейсвтия нужна побудительная причина, в обычном случае это желания, стремления, которые связанны с нашими особенностями психики, а те в свою очередь, во многом обусловлены кармой. В случае отсусвия кармы, я пока ни вижу какие причин могу заставить существо совершать какие либо действия, плохие или хорошие.



> Проблема в том, что их властителями, имевшими право на трон были именно Пандавы, а не Кауравы...


 Право они может и имели на трон, но Дурьодхана отказал им в этом праве, как законный властитель на тот момент. Да и к тому же, насколько достойным может быть правитель, который проиграл свое царство  (и не только) в игру? 



> Я, к сожалению, не понял сути Вашего ответа...


 Тогда просто забудем о нём… :smilies:

----------


## Дмитрий Казиков

> Зависть следсвие желаний.Желания во многом обусловленны кармой. Если изначально кармы не было, откуда тогда зависть?


Карма - это действия и их последствия для СЕБЯ. В духовном мире настроение - для Бога. Там может появиться некая примесь желаний, эгоистичных - это начало процесса материализации сознания.
Для начала надо принять, что за пределами материальных вселенных, также есть действия, и бездействие.
Бездействие не устойчивое положение, так как природа души деятельна.
И что бы понять эти вещи, нужно смирение, принятие авторитета, решимость ... :о)

дождитесь более авторитетных ответов на Ваши вопросы )

----------


## Враджендра Кумар дас

> Выше я приводил пример, почему Бог не «может» быть личностью. Исходя из этого, Бхагваном скорее следует считать наше представление об Абсолюте, наделяемое нами личными качествами, чем реально существующую сущность.


Я в этой дискуссии не с начала и не видел этого пример (почему Бог не может быть личностью). Какой номер этого поста, в котором вы пишите об этом?
Но прежде чем я решу, вступать с вами в полемику или нет, хочу прояснить для себя фундаментальный вопрос по поводу вас. Судя по характеру ваших ответов, которые опираются не на шастры (авторитет для вайшнавов), а на фразы типа "не думаю, что..", "не факт, что..", "не уверен, что.." вы явлетесь предстваителем какого-то другого мировоззрения, что может сделать дискуссию лишенной смысла в принципе, т.к. убеждения первичны, а логика и аргументация вторичны и служать защите убеждений. Скажите, кто вы по убеждениям (что является основой вашего мировоззрения, что для вас авторитет) и после этого я приму решение о своем участии/не участии, т.к. не хочу впустую тартить время на заранее бесполезные дебаты.

----------


## Андрей Афанасьевич

> Насколько мне известно, сущесвтует мнение, что Атман тождественен Брахману. Т.е. как я понимаю, при «реализации» Атмана, личность исчезает, происходит слияние с обезличенным Богом.


Мы отдаём приоритет мнению Кришны:
Никогда не было так, чтобы не существовал Я, или ты, или все эти цари; и никогда не будет так, чтобы кто-то из нас прекратил своё существование. (БГ 2.12)

----------


## Mahottsava Gauranga das

> Право они может и имели на трон, но Дурьодхана отказал им в этом праве, как законный властитель на тот момент. 
> Да и к тому же, насколько достойным может быть правитель, который проиграл свое царство  (и не только) в игру?


Он (Дурьодхана) с самого начала не был законным правителем царства, его отец был лишь блюстителем трона Панду до совершеннолетия его сыновей, а потом различными уловками забрал у них сначала полцарства, а потом в мошеннической игре отобрал всё царство... т.е. Дурьодхана-Дхритараштра - вероломные преступники действовавшие против дхармы - Кришна окончательно вывел их на чистую воду когда в ходе последних переговоров предложил передать Пандавам для соблюдения дхармы лишь 5 деревень из всего царства - Вы наверное помните, что ответил ему Дурьодхана? после этого очевидно положение дома Куру, которые не только узурпировали власть, но и стали на путь адхармы окончательно... в этой связи замечать мелкие нарушения дхармы Кришны и Пандавов на Курукшетре в противовес стремлению не замечать адхарму положения и настроения Кауравов в принципе означает просто неспособность увидеть лес за деревьями...

----------


## Паисий

> Скажите, кто вы по убеждениям


 Сказать этого я не смогу. Будем считать, что я в поиске своего места в разнообразных системах мировоззрения.



> Мы отдаём приоритет мнению Кришны (БГ 2.12)


Это Ваше личное дело кому верить. Здесь бы я, хотел, как уже писал выше, узнать альтернативные точки зрения людей, которые опираются не только на веру.



> Он (Дурьодхана) с самого начала не был законным правителем царства


 Это вопрос точки зрения. Сам факт готовности играть в игру на царство и даже на братьев, может говорить о качестве правителя. О том насколько он понимает возложенную на него ответственность. Да и в Махабхрате, насколько я помню, нигде прямым текстом не говорится, что игра была мошенническая.

----------


## Вриндавана Чандра дас

> Это вопрос точки зрения


Это более увлекательно, когда умные и достойные люди попадаются с обеих сторон. Но Кришна не беспристрастный Бог в этой битве, Он участник, потому что Ему интересны все эти "сложности" с точки зрения Его преданных.

----------


## Андрей Афанасьевич

> Это Ваше личное дело кому верить. Здесь бы я, хотел, как уже писал выше, узнать альтернативные точки зрения людей, которые опираются не только на веру.


Ну, логические доводы вам приводили, шастру приводили, осталось только вас на Вайкунтху свозить  :smilies: 

А что касается веры, вот что умные люди пишут:

Когда речь идет о вопросах веры, выбор, перед которым ставит нас жизнь, настолько фундаментален, что сами логические обоснования этого выбора бывают поставлены на кон. Мы выбираем между различными наборами аксиом, которые должны принять на веру, и у нас нет абсолютно никаких логических оснований для того, чтобы предпочесть один набор аксиом другому. Иначе говоря, человек меняет свою веру не путем логических умозаключений. На основании голой логики никому невозможно доказать существование Бога. Сначала по милости Кришны с человеком должно случиться что-то, что расшатает его веру и заставит усомниться в истинности постулатов, на которых зиждилось его бытие. Именно в этот критический момент, когда почва привычных представлений уходит у нас из-под ног и разум наш колеблется, милость чистого преданного может заронить семя истинной, духовной веры в наше сердце. 

Так атеист внезапно становится верующим, грешник - праведником, падший - святым, обыватель - преданным. И точно так же, когда мы по той или иной причине лишаемся милости великого преданного, этот процесс может повернуться вспять, и верующий снова превращается в атеиста, праведник - в грешника, святой - в падшего, а преданный - в обывателя.

----------


## Mahottsava Gauranga das

> Это вопрос точки зрения. Сам факт готовности играть в игру на царство и даже на братьев, может говорить о качестве правителя. О том насколько он понимает возложенную на него ответственность. Да и в Махабхрате, насколько я помню, нигде прямым текстом не говорится, что игра была мошенническая.


Всё познаётся в сравнении - в данном случае мы должны вольно или невольно сравнивать две стороны - Пандавов и Кауравов - и всякое непредвзятое сравнение оказывается не в пользу последних - весь пафос Гиты и Махабхараты равно как и позднейших комментаторов индуизма сводится к тому, что столкнулись две стороны в оном конфликте: дхармы - на стороне которых стоял Кришна (несмотря на отдельные нарушения ими дхармы) и адхармы (несмотря на отдельных представителей этой стороны, которые дхарме следовали строго - Карна, Бхишма). И дело тут сводится к мотивам их поступков - у Кауравов всем заправлял Дурьодхана главным мотивом которого была неограниченная власть - материалистическое желание в своей предельной демонической форме.

На счёт Пандавов я уже писал - они в принципе могли довольствоваться малым (5-ю деревнями), но в итоге стал вопрос таким образом, что безбожные Кауравы должны были быть сурово наказаны и лишены власти, и Кришна к этому стремился и добился в конечном счёте...

Что касается игры, то здесь была ошибка Йудхиштхиры - и очевидно, что на его слабостях умело сыграли, но совершение какой-то ошибки или наличие какой-то слабости само по себе не может ещё дисквалифицировать лидера.
На счёт же мошеннической игры можно говорить, поскольку у Шакуни многократно подряд выпадало нужное число на его костях... т.е. случайность подобного события исключается, оно было подстроено сознательно...

----------


## Враджендра Кумар дас

> Вторая же часть… В лучшем случае это способ «заставить» людей думать о чем-то высоком, а не «характеристика» Бога.


Почему Бог не может быть одновременно пристрастным и беспристрастным? Если он беспристрастен как Параматма и пристрастен как Бхагаван, то в чем проблема? Почему вы ограничиваете Бога? Из-за ограниченной неспособности понять Его безграничность?




> Выше я приводил пример, почему Бог не «может» быть личностью. Исходя из этого, Бхагваном скорее следует считать наше представление об Абсолюте, наделяемое нами личными качествами, чем реально существующую сущность.


Вы сторонник антропоморфизма, то есть идеи о том, что Бог создан нами по нашему подобию. А как насчет теоморфизма - что мы созданы по Его подобию? Тогда все хорошо складывается.




> Если по закону власть принадлежала Пандавам, почему Бхишма воевал против них? Это первое.


На то есть одна интересная причина. Бхишма пекрасно знал, что Пандавы победят в битве и он остался на стороне Кауравов, чтобы показать, что даже наличие таких могучих воинов как он, не принесет победы, если они сражаются на противоположной Кришне стороне . Не знаю, уловили ли вы идею или нет. Как великий преданный Кришны он хотел прославить Кришну, показав что даже уступающая по численности армия Пандавов выиграет из-за присутствия Кришны.




> Второе, Дурьодхана, насколько я могу судить был неплохим правителем. Был ли он воплощением «Кали-пуруши» вопрос спорный.


Почему спорный? Об этом сказано в Махабхарате.




> Да и к тому же,  спасать людей от служения «Дьяволу» убивая их, на мой взгляд, не совсем гуманно.


Если просто убивать, то не гуманно, а если давать освобождение, то очень даже гуманно. В Шримад-Бхагавтам сказано, что все погибшие на Курукшетре на глазах у Кришны, получили освобождение. 




> Можете указать источник где описывается понятие "анади-карма"?


Бхактивинода Тхакур "Джайва-Дхарма".




> Далеко не факт, что беспричинно на первый взгляд страдая, человек вдруг начнет искать причину своих страданий в плохой карме или Боге. Быть может даже наоборот, человек отвратится, от Бога, перестанет в него верить, если верил до этого, так как будет считать  что с ним происходят несправедливые вещи, а Бог, несправедливым быть не может.


Это факт. Рано (благочестивые люди) или поздно (неблагочествые люди) задумываются о высшей причине. Поэтому это факт в любом случае. Вопрос лишь времени, как скоро (в этой жизни или в следующей) понимание связи событий и того, что кто-то эту связь контролирует, приходит к человеку.




> А что побудит человека действовать, если у него еще нет кармы?


Желание. Желания есть всегда. Именно с них и начинается карма.




> Да и к тому же, насколько достойным может быть правитель, который проиграл свое царство  (и не только) в игру?


У каждого есть свои слабости. Юдхиштхира стал жертвой своей слабости. Но это лишь малая часть его личности. Достоинств было куда больше. Если уж говорить о достоинствах, то Дурьодхану с Юдхиштхирой даже близко нельзя сравнивать. Демонические качества Дурьодханы были очевидны даже его отцу и он сильно переживал за своего непутевого сына, но привязанность ослепила Дхритараштру.

Поскольку я решил не продолжать дискуссию из-за не совсем понятной мне манеры вести диалог, то на все ваши возможные возражения я заранее отвечу вашими же возможными ответами: не факт, я в этом не уверен, не обязательно так, не согласен и т.д.

----------


## Паисий

> И дело тут сводится к мотивам их поступков - у Кауравов всем заправлял Дурьодхана главным мотивом которого была неограниченная власть - материалистическое желание в своей предельной демонической форме.


 Безусловно, Дурьодхана был далеко не ангелом. Возможно с чей то точки зрения он заслуживал наказания, даже убийства. Но зачем для этого начинать войну? Не проще ли было вызвать его на поединок, который решил бы участь царства? Как кшатрий Дурьодхана не отказался бы от вызова. И еще, чем желание властвовать Йудхиштхиры, отличается от аналогичного у Дурьодхана? В чем между ними принципиальное различие?



> На счёт Пандавов я уже писал - они в принципе могли довольствоваться малым (5-ю деревнями), но в итоге стал вопрос таким образом, что безбожные Кауравы должны были быть сурово наказаны и лишены власти, и Кришна к этому стремился и добился в конечном счёте...


 Предложение Кришны отдать 5 деревень, было хитрым политико-психологическим ходом, который должен был призвать на сторону Пандавов дополнительных сочувствующих союзников. Кришна отлично понимал, что получит отказ на свое предложение. Поставив вопрос ребром дашь \не дашь, Кришна спровоцировал войну, отрезав все дипломатические пути решения проблемы.



> Что касается игры, то здесь была ошибка Йудхиштхиры - и очевидно, что на его слабостях умело сыграли, но совершение какой-то ошибки или наличие какой-то слабости само по себе не может ещё дисквалифицировать лидера.


Если слабость незначительная, то конечно же не может. Но если слабость настолько велика, что способна сподвигнуть лидера на потерю всего царства за одну игру, говорящая о том что человек не может контролировать даже свои поступки, то что уж говорить о его способности контролировать целое государство?



> На счёт же мошеннической игры можно говорить, поскольку у Шакуни многократно подряд выпадало нужное число на его костях... т.е. случайность подобного события исключается, оно было подстроено сознательно...


Тут снова все зависит от точки зрения. Хорошая удача не всегда признак мошенничества. Если есть не нулевой шанс выпадения нужной комбинации костей у человека и она выпадает, это не говорит 100%-но, о том что он шулер.



> Почему вы ограничиваете Бога? Из-за ограниченной неспособности понять Его безграничность?


 Я действительно писал об этом выше. Мне не хочется повторятся. Если вопрос этот Вас действительно интересует, пролистайте тему назад, благо страниц не так уж и много…



> Вы сторонник антропоморфизма, то есть идеи о том, что Бог создан нами по нашему подобию. А как насчет теоморфизма - что мы созданы по Его подобию? Тогда все хорошо складывается.


Вы уже второй раз пытаетесь меня «определить» в соответствии со свей системой миропонимания.  :smilies:  Мне это приятно. Но к сожаления, должен Вас огорчить я не сторонник ни одной из предложенной Вами точек  зрения. В пику «теоморфизму», к примеру, могу сказать, что Бог не «может» обладать обликом человека, так как это его бы ограничивало. Да и почему именно форму человека Бог должен иметь? А не серого человечка или медузы? Может это обыкновенный эгоцентризм в расширенной версии? Впрочем, он почти везде присутствует, в том числе и в самой распространенной религии, христианстве.



> На то есть одна интересная причина. Бхишма пекрасно знал, что Пандавы победят в битве и он остался на стороне Кауравов, чтобы показать, что даже наличие таких могучих воинов как он, не принесет победы, если они сражаются на противоположной Кришне стороне . Не знаю, уловили ли вы идею или нет. Как великий преданный Кришны он хотел прославить Кришну, показав что даже уступающая по численности армия Пандавов выиграет из-за присутствия Кришны.


На основе чего такие точные данные о Бхишме у Вас? Я такого в Махабхарате, не помню, если честно… 



> Почему спорный? Об этом сказано в Махабхарате.


 Где именно?



> В Шримад-Бхагавтам сказано, что все погибшие на Курукшетре на глазах у Кришны, получили освобождение.


 Но об этом ничего не сказано в самой Махабхарате, насколько я знаю.  Что дает повод посчитать это поздней  добавлением, для «забеливания» деяний Кришны.



> Бхактивинода Тхакур "Джайва-Дхарма".


Я не нашел упоминания понятия "анади-карма" в этой книге. Можете сами проверить через поиск том 1
том 2
Возможно  Вы это в другом источнике видели или ошиблись с термином?



> Это факт. Рано (благочестивые люди) или поздно (неблагочествые люди) задумываются о высшей причине. Поэтому это факт в любом случае. Вопрос лишь времени, как скоро (в этой жизни или в следующей) понимание связи событий и того, что кто-то эту связь контролирует, приходит к человеку.


Факт, это подлинность чего может быть всегда проверенна. Вопрос, всегда ли ведут  страдания к Богу, фактом не является. Это мнение.



> Желание. Желания есть всегда. Именно с них и начинается карма.


Повторяюсь, но все же. А с чего берутся желания, разве не из личных особенностей, предпочтений, которые связанны с кармой?



> Поскольку я решил не продолжать дискуссию из-за не совсем понятной мне манеры вести диалог, то на все ваши возможные возражения я заранее отвечу вашими же возможными ответами: не факт, я в этом не уверен, не обязательно так, не согласен и т.д.


Это будет очень продуктивный разговор.  :smilies:  В конце концов мня интересует мнения и рассуждения, а не заученные фразы из сборников комментариев. P.S. Если Вас задевают мои слова, я извиняюсь перед Вами и всеми остальными людьми. Вам лучше меня все же будет игнорировать, я так думаю,  если то, что я пишу, Вам неприятно.

----------


## маришка

Ув. Паисий,Вас возмущает что Бхима ударил Дурьодхану по бедру булавой,нарушив правила и дхарму,или во время битвы Кришна применял разные хитрости с целью победить превосходящего силой противника,но почему-то не возмущает,что Кауравы монгократно подло пытались убить Пандавов вместе с их женой и с матерью,пытались обесчестить их жену,обманом отняли царство и отправили в изгнание,а потом отказались возвратить принадлежащее им по закону царство,что и привело к войне.Дурьодхана,бесконечно попирал дхарму,взращивал свои зависть,гнев,ненависть к своим братьям,чем и вызвал войну.
Где логика в Ваших рассуждениях о дхарме и о несправедливости Кришны к Кауравам?
Почитайте все поподробнее.....

----------


## Андрей Афанасьевич

> Если слабость незначительная, то конечно же не может. Но если слабость настолько велика, что способна сподвигнуть лидера на потерю всего царства за одну игру, говорящая о том что человек не может контролировать даже свои поступки, то что уж говорить о его способности контролировать целое государство?


Прежде чем делать выводы, Паисий, надо понять, о какой слабости идёт речь. Так вот, Юдхиштхира проиграл всё не из-за того, что не мог себя контролировать. Его слабость состояла в сильной привязанности к дхарме. Не принять вызова на битву - это для кшатрия позор, это против правил чести,  равно как и отказ от участия в азартной игре. Поэтому Юдхиштхира, царь справедливости, как его называют в той же главе, говорит: "Я не желаю играть с Шакуни, если только он, дерзкий, не вызовет меня во дворец собраний. Вызванный же, я никогда не откажусь. Ибо это мой непреложный и вечный обет".

Итак, игра состоялась. Шакуни с помощью обмана выиграл всё. Кшатрий не имеет права отказаться от игры, пока у него есть на что играть. Поэтому, по требованию Шакуни - заметьте, на кон были поставлены сначала его братья, потом он сам, и, наконец, его жена Драупади.

Теперь нужно учесть, что Махабхарата - это не просто сборник занимательных историй. Это великое произведение, пятая Веда, несущая глубокий, вечный смысл. Имея в виду это обстоятельство, мы неожиданно обнаруживаем связь с теми событиями на Курукшетре, когда Кришна, как кажется, ведёт Себя неблаговидно: эпизоды с Карной, Дурьодханой, Дроначарьей, Бхишмой, когда по указаниям Кришны происходит нарушение предписаний дхармы. В истории с  игрой в кости Юдхиштхира следовал своей дхарме, но оказалось, что даже строгое следование дхарме, но дхарме мирской - не всегда является залогом счастья, мира и процветания, но может, наоборот, привести к многочисленным несчастьям. Даже следуя дхарме, можно запутаться. Поэтому Кришна завершает Бхагавад-Гиту словами: "Оставь все дхармы и просто предайся Мне... Не бойся ничего". Кришна имеет в виду санатана-дхарму.

Поэтому Пандавы, чистые преданные Кришны, на поле боя просто следовали Его указаниям, даже противоречащим мирской дхарме, и не боялись ничего.

Таков урок Махабхараты.

----------


## Враджендра Кумар дас

> Но об этом ничего не сказано в самой Махабхарате, насколько я знаю.  Что дает повод посчитать это поздней  добавлением, для «забеливания» деяний Кришны.


Я пообещал выйти из дискуссии, но вынужден нарушить свое общеание на чуть-чуть, т.к. мотивы вашего обсуждения напрягают меня все больше и больше, поскольку вопрос касается основополагающих тем для вайшнавов. 

Скажите, чего вы хотите добиться в результате этой дискуссии? На все ваши вопросы уже неоднократно были даны ответы. Вы их невозмутимо отфутболиваете, т.к. они вам не нравятся. Как я понимаю, шастры, ачарьи, комментарии для вас не являются доказательствами. Как с вами вести беседу? По вашим правилам? Или может быть вы примете правила Форума? Почему вы имеете право очернять Кришну и его преданных (Юдхиштхира), а мы не имеем права их защищать? Что вы вообще принимаете в качестве аргумента? Вас не интересуют "заученные цитаты", а интересуют мнения (греч.ересь). Но их вы тоже все отвергаете. Что же вы тогда принимаете? Или вы просто ведете бой без правил? Это все не праздные вопросы. Мне нужно принять решение о вашем пребывании на Форуме. Мы не против людей, которые чего-то не понимают, но искренне хотят понять. Но когда появляются люди, которые просто гнут свою линию и не принимают никаких аргументов и мнений - это повод задуматься о целесообразности вашего присутствия здесь. 

Мне непонятно, почему вы принимаете Махабхарату, но не принимаете Шримад-Бхагаватам, которые принадлежат перу одного автора Вйасадевы. Мне непонятно, почему вы говорите, что форма ограничивает Бога, в то время, как на самом деле отсутствие формы ограничивает Бога. И кто вам сказал, что форма должна быть обязательно материальнй. Почему форма не может быть безграничной? Слышали такой термин Ананта-рупа?(безграничная форма или наличие неограниченного числа форм). Если вы хотите понять философию вайшнавов, то сначала поймите путь, как это можно сделать. Если вы хотите спорить с вайшнавами, то давайте определимся, каким правилам мы следуем, что для вас авторитет, основа. Это был мой первый вопрос вам, от которого вы ловко уклонились. Как личность я бы не стал тратить время на вас, видя ваш своеобразный подход, но как администратор Форума я не могу смириться с тем, что вы тут пытаетесь очернить Кришну и Его преданных и не принимаете НИКАКИХ объяснений. Но объясниться вам все же придется, потому что мне не нравится с какой легкостью вы тут пытаетесь установить свои порядки.

----------


## Дмитрий Казиков

В семинаре *Философия религий с точки зрения вайшнавов* было услышано, что Махабхарата которая сейчас всеми используется, написана в духе карма-канды, без любви и преданности к Кришне.
Быть может в этом причина не правельного понимания ?

----------


## Ямуна Джая д.д.

> Я в этой дискуссии не с начала и не видел этого пример (почему Бог не может быть личностью). Какой номер этого поста, в котором вы пишите об этом?


Вся первая страница посвящена проповеди имперсонализма. И это -основной вопрос философии. 





> Мне кажется Абсолют, не может быть личностью, даже если это личность с большой буквы. Личность это значит ограничения, чего не может быть у Бога, если можно так сказать, по определению…





> Я поясню свою позицию по поводу личности. Она всегда в чем то ограниченна, её можно описать критериями: Вася добрый, Петя злой, ветер холодный, огонь горячий. Все обладающие индивидуальными, «личными» качествами ограниченно, не обладает всей полнотой свойств в единичный момент времени. Чего нельзя сказать об Абсолюте.
> А касательно вопроса откуда взялась личность? Так может это и есть та искусственная окова (созданная для «игры», «самопознания»), которую надо сорвать, чтобы слиться с Богом?





> Насколько мне известно, сущесвтует мнение, что Атман тождественен Брахману. Т.е. как я понимаю, при «реализации» Атмана, личность исчезает, происходит слияние с обезличенным Богом.





> Личность это воздушный шарик (ограничение стенками), Бог (воздух) не может быть кучей мелких шариков или одним гигантским в котором много мелких, т.к. это (∞+ стенка шарика)приводит к «парадоксу», к следующему вопросу, а что далее за стенкой? По заданным условиям снова воздух (Бог), если мы опять Его опять ограничить личностью, снова возникнет «парадокс» и так до бесконечости. Сколько бы мы ограничивали Бога сврех личностями Он всегда будет больше их, т.е. внеличностным.
> Личностные аспекты Абслоюта мы можем наблюдать везд: в камнях, молекулах, животных и рыбах, но прежде всего в себе. Это Его части, но не Он сам.
> Творения, личности, это исскусвенное иллюзорное самоограничение Абсолюта, часть Его игры которую здесь уже называли как лила.






> Вопрос о том личность ли Бог имеет ли он привязанность мы обсуждали выше, мне кажется нет смысла снова к нему возвращатся…



То что дальше Паисий пишет: на вопрос Враджендра Кумара прабху:  Скажите, кто вы по убеждениям?




> Сказать этого я не смогу. Будем считать, что я в поиске своего места в разнообразных системах мировоззрения.


Это, конечно только лукавство. Свои убеждения: то есть убежденность в безличностной форме Абсолюта Паисий высказал в самом начале, что следует из приведенных цитат.


Я так думаю (Паисий хотел личного мнения от присутствующих  :smilies:  )что если мы выяснили, или человек сам признался, что он имперсоналист и не принимает Личностную форму Бога - дальнейшие  дискуссии с ним -бессмысленны.

----------


## Ямуна Джая д.д.

Я бы дала такое определение имперсоналиста: "человек, который только самого себя считает   центром мироздания и способен слушать только себя".
 :smilies:

----------


## Паисий

> но почему-то не возмущает,что Кауравы монгократно подло пытались убить Пандавов вместе с их женой и с матерью,пытались обесчестить их жену,обманом отняли царство и отправили в изгнание,а потом отказались возвратить принадлежащее им по закону царство,что и привело к войне.Дурьодхана,бесконечно попирал дхарму,взращивал свои зависть,гнев,ненависть к своим братьям,чем и вызвал войну.
> Где логика в Ваших рассуждениях о дхарме и о несправедливости Кришны к Кауравам?


Я нигде не отрицал, что Дурьодхана действовал во многих ситуациях низко. В Махабхарате об этом четко говорится и я не вижу смысла писать здесь об очевидном. Меня интересует более «скрытые» вещи. К примеру, я не считаю, что нарушения дхармы одним человеком, дает основания для нарушения её другим. Кроме аргумента аля «Кришна сказал, значит можно», я ничего здесь не увидел, к сожалению…



> Его слабость состояла в сильной привязанности к дхарме. Не принять вызова на битву - это для кшатрия позор, это против правил чести, равно как и отказ от участия в азартной игре. Поэтому Юдхиштхира, царь справедливости, как его называют в той же главе, говорит: "Я не желаю играть с Шакуни, если только он, дерзкий, не вызовет меня во дворец собраний. Вызванный же, я никогда не откажусь. Ибо это мой непреложный и вечный обет"


 Отличый, логический и аргументированный на Махаюхарате, ответ! Почаще бы такие…



> Скажите, чего вы хотите добиться в результате этой дискуссии? На все ваши вопросы уже неоднократно были даны ответы. Вы их невозмутимо отфутболиваете, т.к. они вам не нравятся. Как я понимаю, шастры, ачарьи, комментарии для вас не являются доказательствами. Как с вами вести беседу? По вашим правилам? Или может быть вы примете правила Форума? Почему вы имеете право очернять Кришну и его преданных (Юдхиштхира), а мы не имеем права их защищать? Что вы вообще принимаете в качестве аргумента? Вас не интересуют "заученные цитаты", а интересуют мнения (греч.ересь). Но их вы тоже все отвергаете. Что же вы тогда принимаете? Или вы просто ведете бой без правил? Это все не праздные вопросы. Мне нужно принять решение о вашем пребывании на Форуме. Мы не против людей, которые чего-то не понимают, но искренне хотят понять. Но когда появляются люди, которые просто гнут свою линию и не принимают никаких аргументов и мнений - это повод задуматься о целесообразности вашего присутствия здесь.


Чего хочу я уже писал выше, но видимо придется повторится. Меня интересуют альтернативные точки зрения на поднятые здесь вопросы. Все что я здесь пишу призвано их вызвать. Точка зрения «Кришна-Бог, его слова и деяния, превыше всего»  мне понятна была еще до того как я здесь зарегистрировался. Я надеялся здесь найти людей сведущих в индийской философии, с открытым разумом, глубоко понимающих тонкости обсуждаемых вопросов. Перед остальными я извинился и попросил их, в Вашем лице, не беспокоится по поводу этой темы. Чего к сожалению не произошло. 
Ваше  желание меня забанить, ожидаемо и  понятно. Более того я ожидал, что все этим закончится, ведь люди склонны избегать неприятных вещей.

----------


## Ямуна Джая д.д.

> Чего хочу я уже писал выше, но видимо придется повторится. Меня интересуют альтернативные точки зрения на поднятые здесь вопросы. Все что я здесь пишу призвано их вызвать. Точка зрения «Кришна-Бог, его слова и деяния, превыше всего» мне понятна была еще до того как я здесь зарегистрировался. Я надеялся здесь найти людей сведущих в индийской философии, с открытым разумом, глубоко понимающих тонкости обсуждаемых вопросов. Перед остальными я извинился и попросил их, в Вашем лице, не беспокоится по поводу этой темы. Чего к сожалению не произошло.


То есть, вы хотите здесь найти сторонников ВАШЕЙ точки зрения?
Не дождетесь! :biggrin1: 


Печальный удел каждого имперсоналиста - Вечное Одиночество.  Даже если иногда имперсоналисты и собираются стайками, и вместе они -одиноки. И это их ждет не только в этой жизни, но и после смерти.

Кришна дает живым существам свободу воли: каждый может думать так, как он  хочет. Но результаты различного мировоззрения - приводят к различным последствиям.

Поэтому любой разумный человек воспринимает Бога  -как Личность.

----------


## Паисий

> Я бы дала такое определение имперсоналиста: "человек, который только самого себя считает   центром мироздания и способен слушать только себя".


Вы меня раскусили! :smilies:  Шучу! Я не стараюсь искать определения своим убеждениям, те идеи которые на данный момент мне близки я понабрал из разных систем. Некоторых из которых Родина была не Индия, к примеру из таких как неоплатонизм и даосизм.   Есть ли философия, в которую я четко, без отклонений встраиваюсь, я не знаю.

----------


## Mahottsava Gauranga das

> Безусловно, Дурьодхана был далеко не ангелом. Возможно с чей то точки зрения он заслуживал наказания, даже убийства. Но зачем для этого начинать войну? Не проще ли было вызвать его на поединок, который решил бы участь царства? Как кшатрий Дурьодхана не отказался бы от вызова. И еще, чем желание властвовать Йудхиштхиры, отличается от аналогичного у Дурьодхана? В чем между ними принципиальное различие?


1. Йудхиштхира имел право на царство в отличие от Дурьодханы.
2. Йудхиштхира в отличие от Дурьодханы для обретения власти не шёл на совершение многочисленных преступлений.
3. На счёт вызова на поединок Дурьодханы тоже не могу с Вами согласиться - фактически такой вызов был ему брошен, когда Бхима публично пообещал сломать ему бедро (потому что он хотел посадить на него Драупади) и убить его. Вообще же если посмотреть сюжет Махабхараты там не было в обычае прямо вызывать на поединок членов царского рода (если не было войны).




> Предложение Кришны отдать 5 деревень, было хитрым политико-психологическим ходом, который должен был призвать на сторону Пандавов дополнительных сочувствующих союзников. Кришна отлично понимал, что получит отказ на свое предложение.


Совершенно не очевидно, что Кришна получил бы отказ... Даже если Дурьодхана не мог понять всю выгодность этого предложения, это могли понять старшие рода Куру, но они пошли на поводу Дурьодханы - это их выбор - Кришна их к этому не принуждал...  :smilies: 




> Поставив вопрос ребром дашь \не дашь, Кришна спровоцировал войну, отрезав все дипломатические пути решения проблемы.


Скорее наоборот - это было наивыгоднейшее предложение Кауравам - у них оставалось практически всё царство и им удавалось избежать войны, где столько их родственников было обречено на смерть - только глупость и гордыня Дурьодханы помешали решению проблемы. Но я согласен с Вами в том, что очевидно Кришна знал, что амбиции Дурьодханы настолько затмили его разум, что тот не поймёт выгодности такого предложения, отвергнет его, чем обречёт на гибель себя и своих приспешников - а Кришна определённо стремился их уничтожить, это верно.




> Если слабость незначительная, то конечно же не может. Но если слабость настолько велика, что способна сподвигнуть лидера на потерю всего царства за одну игру, говорящая о том что человек не может контролировать даже свои поступки, то что уж говорить о его способности контролировать целое государство?


Слабость всегда сопряжена с неспособностью контролировать свои поступки - но мы можем говорить о степени подобной слабости в связи с тем, насколько часто человек ей подвержен - в случае с Йудхиштхирой это был единственный случай - азартная игра, причём не так, что он стремился всегда в них играть и всё там проигрывать, но здесь уже писали, что он как кшатрий должен был принять вызов на игру и не мог просто так прекратить её также - повторяю что единственной ошибкой его в данном случае было то, что он во время не распознал мошенничества со стороны Шакуни... т.е. думал о нём лучше чем он есть - одно это конечно не может его дисквалифицировать как лидера...




> Тут снова все зависит от точки зрения. Хорошая удача не всегда признак мошенничества. Если есть не нулевой шанс выпадения нужной комбинации костей у человека и она выпадает, это не говорит 100%-но, о том что он шулер.


В данном случае это вопрос веры - Вы предпочитаете верить в более невероятные вещи - везение при низкой вероятности успеха, а я в мошенничество - впрочем можно попробовать поднять текст Махабхараты посмотреть точные упоминания про мошенничество Шакуни - но в пользу такого мошенничества говорит именно стремление Дурьодханы играть костями Шакуни при том, чтобы сам же Шакуни их и бросал... в общем слишком много свидетельств в пользу мошенничества Шакуни, чтобы просто так это отбрасывать...
а ведь если бы дело было не в мошенничестве - зачем было бы тогда Дурьодхане с пеной у рта настаивать, чтобы в игре участвовал Шакуни?

----------


## Mahottsava Gauranga das

> , к примеру из таких как неоплатонизм и даосизм..


Чистой воды имперсонализм...

----------


## Вриндавана Чандра дас

А что дает имперсоналисту Махабхарата, интересно?

----------


## Враджендра Кумар дас

> А что дает имперсоналисту Махабхарата, интересно?


Наверно он видит, как "по земному"ведет себя Кришна и умозаключает, что у Абсолюта не может быть такой несовершенной ограниченной формы. Вот уж действительно, нет большего проклятия для души, чем стать имперсоналистом. Не зря Прабхупада называл это духовным самоубийством. Жизнеотрицающая философия. Что тут поделаешь? Имперсоналист проецирует материальное понятие формы на Бога и, видя такой ограниченный портрет, заключает, что формы у Бога не может быть. Понятия о духовной форме, которая хотя по виду и ограничена, но обладает безграничными энергиями, у имперсоналистов нет.

----------


## Паисий

> Чистой воды имперсонализм...





> А что дает имперсоналисту Махабхарата, интересно?





> Наверно он видит, как "по земному"ведет себя


Забавно наблюдать как на меня навешали ярлык, «определили» имперсоналистом и уже даже пытаются расуждать с «моей» точки зрения.  :smilies:   Последние меня, кстати, радует. Возможно у кого то при оценки понятия «Бог» с двух разных точек зрения появится незашоренное суждение, о личности\безличности Абсолюта. И можно будет всерьез обсудить и этот вопрос.

----------


## Вриндавана Чандра дас

У нас с имперсоналистами разговор короткий. Мы их вместо коня теперь в жертву на священном огне приносим. Ради новой жизни.

----------


## Юрий Анатольевич

> Забавно наблюдать как 
> Возможно у кого то


пропущены запятые :pandit: 



> расуждать 
> оценки


 :nono:  :nono:

----------


## Андрей Афанасьевич

> И можно будет всерьез обсудить и этот вопрос.


А вот это для вас серьёзно (если нет - разговор короткий  :cool: )?

Как-то раз один из гостей задал Шриле Прабхупаде тот же самый вопрос: «Является ли Бог бесформенным и безличным или же у Него есть форма и индивидуальность?» Щебет птиц, визгливые крики обезьян и сигналы рикш за окном — всё разом смолкло в моем сознании. Я весь превратился в слух, ожидая ответа. Шрила Прабхупада сидел, скрестив ноги, на полу. Перед ним стоял низкий столик, на который он опирался локтями, подпирая подбородок сцепленными пальцами. Услышав вопрос, он немного подался вперед; его лицо с опущенными вниз уголками полных губ излучало абсолютное спокойствие. С серьезным взглядом он процитировал процитировал стих из Вед и стал объяснять: «Прежде всего, надо понять, что природа Бога непостижима. Верховный Господь сочетает в Себе черты личности и безличного бытия. Вечная истина заключается в том, что Он не имеет образа и формы и в то же время у Него есть вечная, всеблаженная форма». 
 По моей груди разлилось теплое умиротворение. Шрила Прабхупада поднял указательный палец и продолжал: «Безличная вездесущая энергия Господа называется Брахманом. А Его личностная форма — это Бхагаван, источник всех энергий, который Сам никогда не попадает под влияние иллюзии. Возьмем, к примеру, солнце. Солнце в виде планеты и бесформенный солнечный свет невозможно разъединить — они существуют одновременно. И то и другое — аспекты одного и того же солнца. Точно так же существуют две школы трансценденталистов. Они сосредоточиваются на разных аспектах одной и той же истины. Имперсоналисты стремятся к безличному освобождению в бесформенном сиянии Господа, в то время как персоналисты хотят вечно и с любовью служить всепривлекающей форме Господа. Тут нет никаких противоречий. Подобно этому, душа является неотъемлемой частицей Господа, одновременно единой с Богом и отличной от Него. В качественном отношении мы едины с Богом: мы вечны, полны знания и блаженства, как и Он. Но количественно мы — всего лишь Его частицы, подобно лучу солнца, который представляет собой всего лишь крошечную корпускулу света, хоть и обладает теми же свойствами, что и солнце. Мы одновременно едины с Богом и отличны от Него. Бог — независимый повелитель, но, когда душа злоупотребляет дарованной ей Богом независимостью, она забывает о своих отношениях с Богом и попадает под власть иллюзии, обрекающей ее на страдания». 
 Откинувшись к стене, он слегка наклонил голову и пристально посмотрел прямо мне в глаза: «Эти две школы — персоналистов и имперсоналистов — описывают разные аспекты одного и того же Бога». Он продолжал объяснять, что Кришна, Его форма, качества, личность и обитель обитель — безграничны, что все истинные религии мира поклоняются одному и тому же Единому Богу и что Бог просто по-разному открывал Себя разным людям в разные времена.

----------


## Туласи Чаран дас

> Забавно наблюдать как на меня навешали ярлык, «определили» имперсоналистом и уже даже пытаются расуждать с «моей» точки зрения.


.... Так ведь только вы не можете понять, что ваша ситуация - классическая.... И все ваши вопросы и доводы давным давно зашарканы  до дыр... И серьёзными они кажутся только вам... Так что диагноз для всех очевиден....  Всех благ вам, добрый человек....

----------


## Дмитрий Казиков

Если знать план Кришны, как с деградации Кали-юги постепенно различными ачарьями выстраевались ступени к высшей философии движения Шри_Чайтаньи_Махапрабху, то не должно быть застоев на промежуточных доктринах, это лишь говорит что человек не знаком с планом Кришны.
взято из *6 даршан Ведической философии*

----------


## Mahottsava Gauranga das

> А вот это для вас серьёзно (если нет - разговор короткий )?
> 
> Как-то раз один из гостей задал Шриле Прабхупаде тот же самый вопрос: «Является ли Бог бесформенным и безличным или же у Него есть форма и индивидуальность?» Щебет птиц, визгливые крики обезьян и сигналы рикш за окном — всё разом смолкло в моем сознании. Я весь превратился в слух, ожидая ответа. Шрила Прабхупада сидел, скрестив ноги, на полу. Перед ним стоял низкий столик, на который он опирался локтями, подпирая подбородок сцепленными пальцами. Услышав вопрос, он немного подался вперед; его лицо с опущенными вниз уголками полных губ излучало абсолютное спокойствие. С серьезным взглядом он процитировал процитировал стих из Вед и стал объяснять: «Прежде всего, надо понять, что природа Бога непостижима. Верховный Господь сочетает в Себе черты личности и безличного бытия. Вечная истина заключается в том, что Он не имеет образа и формы и в то же время у Него есть вечная, всеблаженная форма». 
>  По моей груди разлилось теплое умиротворение. Шрила Прабхупада поднял указательный палец и продолжал: «Безличная вездесущая энергия Господа называется Брахманом. А Его личностная форма — это Бхагаван, источник всех энергий, который Сам никогда не попадает под влияние иллюзии. Возьмем, к примеру, солнце. Солнце в виде планеты и бесформенный солнечный свет невозможно разъединить — они существуют одновременно. И то и другое — аспекты одного и того же солнца. Точно так же существуют две школы трансценденталистов. Они сосредоточиваются на разных аспектах одной и той же истины. Имперсоналисты стремятся к безличному освобождению в бесформенном сиянии Господа, в то время как персоналисты хотят вечно и с любовью служить всепривлекающей форме Господа. Тут нет никаких противоречий. Подобно этому, душа является неотъемлемой частицей Господа, одновременно единой с Богом и отличной от Него. В качественном отношении мы едины с Богом: мы вечны, полны знания и блаженства, как и Он. Но количественно мы — всего лишь Его частицы, подобно лучу солнца, который представляет собой всего лишь крошечную корпускулу света, хоть и обладает теми же свойствами, что и солнце. Мы одновременно едины с Богом и отличны от Него. Бог — независимый повелитель, но, когда душа злоупотребляет дарованной ей Богом независимостью, она забывает о своих отношениях с Богом и попадает под власть иллюзии, обрекающей ее на страдания». 
>  Откинувшись к стене, он слегка наклонил голову и пристально посмотрел прямо мне в глаза: «Эти две школы — персоналистов и имперсоналистов — описывают разные аспекты одного и того же Бога». Он продолжал объяснять, что Кришна, Его форма, качества, личность и обитель обитель — безграничны, что все истинные религии мира поклоняются одному и тому же Единому Богу и что Бог просто по-разному открывал Себя разным людям в разные времена.


а откуда цитата?

----------


## jivaji

> Зависть следсвие желаний.Желания во многом обусловленны кармой. Если изначально крмы не было, откуда тогда зависть?


Поскольку душа - это ананда, то желания - это неотъемлемое свойство души, ее стремление к ананде. Поэтому наличие желаний не зависит от того, какая карма и есть ли она вообще. Вопрос лишь в том, что же именно душа выбирает: ананду (свое естественное положение наслаждающего) или же ее иллюзию в виде кармы (непосильное и потому неестественное положение наслаждающегося).

----------


## Андрей Афанасьевич

> а откуда цитата?


Радханатха Свами. Путешествие домой.

----------


## Mahottsava Gauranga das

> Радханатха Свами. Путешествие домой.


да, точно - вспомнил... а я думаю, что-то знакомое  :smilies:

----------


## Mahottsava Gauranga das

> У нас с имперсоналистами разговор короткий. Мы их вместо коня теперь в жертву на священном огне приносим. Ради новой жизни.


 :good:  :rgunimagu:  :victory:  :shok:  :mig:  :doom:

----------


## Юрий Анатольевич

> Поскольку душа - это ананда, то желания - это неотъемлемое свойство души, ее стремление к ананде.


По-моему, в формулировке противоречие. Стремиться можно лишь к тому, чего мне не хватает, что не есть я, правда? Если я - уже ананда, зачем мне стремиться к ананде? 




> Мы их вместо коня


пурушамедха  :diablo:  :diablo: 








 :cry:

----------


## Паисий

Прежде всего вынужден снова повторится насчет личных выпадов. Посты аля «grammar nazi», «а то мы тебя»  :smilies:  и прочие в таком же духе, я воспринимаю как «белый шум». Отвечаю на них только когда есть соответствующие настроение или есть в этом необходимость, для возвращении дискуссии в нормальное русло. Но люди которые, к примеру, интересуются кришнаизмом, зайдя в эту тему, могут увидеть диссонанс между «Кришнаизм одна из самых миролюбивых религий мира» и поведением некоторых участников, агрессивно не приемлющих альтернативные точки зрения. Если меня этим не удивишь, то другие, менее искушенные люди, могут испытать шок из-за разницы того что должно и того что есть. Далее по существу вопросов.



> Прежде всего, надо понять, что природа Бога непостижима. Верховный Господь сочетает в Себе черты личности и безличного бытия. Вечная истина заключается в том, что Он не имеет образа и формы и в то же время у Него есть вечная, всеблаженная форма


Ну начнем снова с логического противоречия: сначала заявляется о непостижимости Бога, но тут же следует Его «объяснение». Сразу возникает вопрос, если Бог непостижим откуда «лектор» знает каков Он на самом деле?



> Безличная вездесущая энергия Господа называется Брахманом. А Его личностная форма — это Бхагаван, источник всех энергий, который Сам никогда не попадает под влияние иллюзии. Возьмем, к примеру, солнце. Солнце в виде планеты и бесформенный солнечный свет невозможно разъединить — они существуют одновременно. И то и другое — аспекты одного и того же солнца. Точно так же существуют две школы трансценденталистов. Они сосредоточиваются на разных аспектах одной и той же истины.


Крайне неудачный пример. Из него в частности можно сделать вывод, что ограниченное(Бхагаван), является источником безграничного(Брахман), что есть нонсенс. 



> В качественном отношении мы едины с Богом: мы вечны, полны знания и блаженства, как и Он. Но количественно мы — всего лишь Его частицы, подобно лучу солнца, который представляет собой всего лишь крошечную корпускулу света, хоть и обладает теми же свойствами, что и солнце. Мы одновременно едины с Богом и отличны от Него. Бог — независимый повелитель, но, когда душа злоупотребляет дарованной ей Богом независимостью, она забывает о своих отношениях с Богом и попадает под власть иллюзии, обрекающей ее на страдания


 Разделение на «качественное» и «количественное», схожесть\различие, условно. Если в пределе мы тождественны Богу, то отличие Его от нас текущих получается, условно. Это отличие, есть покров майи не дающий нам понять свою сущность. Иными словами есть понятие «качественно», но не существует понятия «количественно». 



> Его форма, качества, личность и обитель обитель — безграничны


 Снова обращаю внимание: форма (лат. forma —  внешний вид) и бесконечность прямо противоположные понятия. 



> Если знать план Кришны, как с деградации Кали-юги постепенно различными ачарьями выстраевались ступени к высшей философии движения Шри_Чайтаньи_Махапрабху, то не должно быть застоев на промежуточных доктринах, это лишь говорит что человек не знаком с планом Кришны.
> взято из *6 даршан Ведической философии*


Извините не смог удержатся  :smilies:  : план Кришны имеет что нибуть общее с Планом Путина?  За последний проголосовало много народу не зная в чем он заключается, может и в план Кришны просто верят, не зная в чем его суть?



> Поскольку душа - это ананда, то желания - это неотъемлемое свойство души, ее стремление к ананде. Поэтому наличие желаний не зависит от того, какая карма и есть ли она вообще. Вопрос лишь в том, что же именно душа выбирает: ананду (свое естественное положение наслаждающего) или же ее иллюзию в виде кармы (непосильное и потому неестественное положение наслаждающегося).


Для начала, когда Вы говорите о «анаде», то не стоит её отрывать от других «атрибутов» Бога «сит» и «чит», которые тождественны друг другу, а наше их различное восприятие вызвано майей. 
Если изначальные человек стремится к «ананде», то он должен стремится и к остальным двум «качествам». Проще говоря, изначальный человек, лишенный кармы, будет идеальным «служащим», все его «поступки» будут направлены к Богу. Так как этому человеку не будет мешать плохая карма, то скорей всего он очень быстро достигнет своей цели. Это ставит вопрос: раз все души изначально были без кармы и стремились к Богу, то откуда тогда взялась плохая карма?

----------


## jivaji

> По-моему, в формулировке противоречие. Стремиться можно лишь к тому, чего мне не хватает, что не есть я, правда? Если я - уже ананда, зачем мне стремиться к ананде?


Может и так. Предложите корректную формулировку. Смысл моих слов такой: желание (счастья) проистекает от одного из аспектов природы души - от ананды. Желания также присущи душе, как свет - солнцу. Иначе не было бы никакой речи о персонализме.

----------


## jivaji

> ... люди которые, к примеру, интересуются кришнаизмом, зайдя в эту тему, могут увидеть диссонанс между «Кришнаизм одна из самых миролюбивых религий мира» и поведением некоторых участников, агрессивно не приемлющих альтернативные точки зрения...


Правильно. Но "некоторые участники" - это те люди, которые так или иначе пытается стать на путь самоосознания. Сама суть религии от того, как ей следуют, не меняется, поскольку является категорией вечной.




> Это ставит вопрос: раз все души изначально были без кармы и стремились к Богу, то откуда тогда взялась плохая карма?


Отличный прямо-таки вопрос!
Ответ так или иначе касается таких основополагающих понятий как желания и свобода выбора и в конце концов - персонализм.
Так как душа - это отдельная, самостоятельная единица, которой присущи желания, самое сильное из которых - счастье (ну, поскольку она - ананда), то рано или поздно она МОЖЕТ встать перед выбором: к Богу или к себе. И как только актуальным выбором становится "к себе", начинается карма - деятельность с последствиями. Просто Бог - это не просто там какой-то авторитарный властелин. Смотрите: Он создает бесчисленное количество автономных, свободных в выборе душ. ПОЛНОСТЬЮ СВОБОДНЫХ в своем личном выборе. Вот и весь расклад, на котором зиждется вечная философия персонализма. 

И по поводу кармы. Я бы настаивал на употреблении слова карма в значении именно ДЕЯТЕЛЬНОСТЬ с последствиями.

----------


## Юрий Анатольевич

> Предложите корректную формулировку.


джива получает ограниченное блаженство. 

Суть в том, что блаженство (ананда) и желание (иччха, рага, кама...), предвкушение этого блаженства - это две разные вещи. Они относятся друг к другу как поднявшееся солнце и ранняя заря на горизонте. 
Если есть стремление, есть объект (то, что я хочу получить себе, вобрать). Стремление направлено на другой объект, не на меня (дживатму), так? А моё блаженство на кого направлено? Моё блаженство вообще не направлено. Я просто чувствую его в себе, как оно раскрывается изнутри, откуда-то из глубин моего существа. Я могу лишь пассивно поглощать его (от Кого, понятно) - но не излучать (как солнце) другим. Сказано, что джива получает (ашнуте) его и питается им как едой (бхога).

----------


## Хемалата д.д.

> Насколько мне известно, сущесвтует мнение, что Атман тождественен Брахману. Т.е. как я понимаю, при «реализации» Атмана, личность исчезает, происходит слияние с обезличенным Богом.
> 
> Мне кажется термин «радость» Бога не совсем корректный, т.к. одна из высших ступеней развития человека, это отрешенность. Логично было бы предположить что Бог отрешен от мира полностью, т.е. деяния в нем его не печалят и не радуют…


На самом деле есть Брахман, Параматма и Бхагаван (та самая троица). Брахман - это энергия, сияние, которую излучает Источник, Бхагаван (Верховная Личность), а Параматма - это тот Господь, который присутствует в сердце каждого живого существа, в каждом атоме (атом и атма, душа, это однокоренные слова, потому что душа, или атма, в нашем мире локализована до размеров атома). Эти три аспекта - это один и тот же Господь. Да, мы можем выбирать - слиться ли нам с Его сиянием и принять безличностную форму, или же построить личностные с Ним отношения, основанные на огромной взаимной любви - причем, со стороны Бога эта любовь абсолютна и безгранична. Вот лично мне нравится больше второй вариант. И Библия говорит, что Бог есть Любовь. Только вопрос возникает - а Вы пробовали по-настоящему полюбить нечто бесформенное и абстрактное? И если пробовали, то удалось ли Вам это??? Вот лично мне как-то не удалось... Ведь истинная любовь - это забота. Как можно заботиться о некоем абстракте, о том, не знаю о чем?
И далее - радость Бога это вполне нормально. Ведь Он - Отец всем нам. По большому счету. Разве не может Отец радоваться??? Что в этом некорректного??? А термин "отрешенность"- это одно из качеств как раз таки Бога. Он может испытывать ЛЮБЫЕ чуства, не стоит Его ограничивать в них. Ведь Он и есть источник ЛЮБЫХ чувств. И качеств.




> Вопрос только в том, как узнать этот момент и говорит ли тебе Бог нарушать собственные заветы.


Иногда говорит - ради Высших Целей. А как узнать этот момент -  это отдельная тема, довольно объемная.




> Там где есть выбор, относительность у  определения, нету однозначности и основательности для всех религиозных систем.


Вот там как раз, где нету выбора - там нету и Бога. Только одно сплошное насилие и фанатизм. Определения все довольно четкие. А однозначности в религиозных системах искать... Ну я не знаю, что ищете лично Вы - различия или общее? Во всех религиозных системах есть и то, и другое. Потому что все религии были даны Богом каждая в соответствии со временем, местом и обстоятельствами. Общее у них всех то, что они все учат ЛЮБВИ к Богу. Различия же обсуждать не вижу смысла, по крайней мере - здесь.




> Все его мотивы, если исходить, что Кришна Бог, до конца непостижимы обычным людям. Обсуждения с этой точки зрения сравни попытки слепого понять красоту звездного неба, ощупывая камень. Т.е. по сути своей они бесполезны. А вот с более приземленной, понятной точки зрения Кришна человек, на мой взгляд можно попробовать обсудить его поступки и мотивы.


А какой смысл? Это как раз о слепом, которого Вы приводите в пример. То есть как раз Вы пытаетесь понять красоту звездного неба, ощупывая тот самый материальный камень.






> В человеческом языке слово «не может» подразумевает  ограничение, я то имел ввиду не это. Поясню на грубом примере: будем считать что Бог это воздух в бесконечном простарнстве (∞), который заполняет его всё. Личность это воздушный шарик (ограничение стенками), Бог (воздух) не может быть кучей мелких шариков или одним гигантским в котором много мелких, т.к. это (∞+ стенка шарика)приводит к «парадоксу», к следующему вопросу, а что далее за стенкой? По заданным условиям снова воздух (Бог), если мы опять Его опять ограничить личностью, снова возникнет «парадокс» и так до бесконечости. Сколько бы мы ограничивали Бога сврех личностями Он всегда будет больше их, т.е. внеличностным.


Как интересно! Вы пытаетесь решать за Бога, чем и кем Он может быть, а чем и кем нет??? :doom:  С материальной точки зрения - да. Но если учесть, что Бог безграничен, то надо предположить хотя бы (хотя это может сперва оказаться довольно сложным), что Он может быть и тем, и другим одновременно. То есть и воздухом, и шариками в нем. Это мы с Вами так не можем. Потому что имеем ограничения. А Он может все это запросто. Бог имеет тело, которое больше всех Вселенных вместе взятых, но при этом Он вполне может принять обычную привычную нам двурукую форму, чтобы мы могли с ним общаться личностно. Что Он и продемонстрировал Арджуне, приняв по его просьбе сначала Вселенскую форму, а потом обычную.




> Личностные аспекты Абслоюта мы можем наблюдать везд: в камнях, молекулах, животных и рыбах, но прежде всего в себе. Это Его части, но не Он сам.
> Творения, личности, это исскусвенное иллюзорное самоограничение Абсолюта, часть Его игры которую здесь уже называли как лила.


Да, Вы правы, это все - Его части, но все же это и Он и не Он одновременно. То есть Он как проявление Параматмы (Сверхдуши) и не Он как Верховная Личность. Его лилы также безграничны и бесконечны. Вы пытаетесь сияние поставить выше и первостепеннее Источника этого сияния.




> Если рассуждать строго научно то, как вариант, Махабхарата это просто индийская мифическая история, возможно на базе исторических событий. Ничего сверх естсвенного там не было, все истории о богах, магии и пр. плод воображения непросвященных (относительно нас) и впечатлитеьных людей. Но здесь, на этом сайте, я не рассуждаю с этой точки зрения. Я пытаюсь понять, принимая веру в чудеса и богов, обоснованность праведности Кришны. Столько много он совершил сам или чужими руками дел, которые противоречат понятиям чести, дхарме, если хотите, что видеть его во всем белом, мне кажется просто не реально, даже если считать его воплощением Вишну.


Вам уже столько и обстоятельно ответили на этот вопрос, что "меня терзают смутные сомнения" - а не ждете ли Вы просто -напросто такого ответа, который всего лишь явился бы подтверждением Вашей теории? Ведь Вы ничего другого и слышать-то собственно не хотите, то есть диалога и не получится в этом ключе. 




> Это имеет отчасти и практическое значение. Если какой-то человек заявляет что он Мессия, как узнать правду ли он говорит. Если условный Грабовой будет утверждать что он Бог и надо грабить старушек, то надо его слушатся? И когда в нем засоменватся?  На этапе заявлении о своем мессианстве или на базе конкретных распоряжений? На мой взгляд на первом сложно будет распознать лжемессию, а вот когда поступят конкретные указания, можно понять кто перед тобой (по делам судите их). Мою оценку Кришны исходя из этого я думаю Вы уже знаете.


Указания даны в Бхагавад-гите. А также Веды описывают ВСЕ приходы Господа на Землю, которые были и которые будут. Остальные - лжемессии. Определить же истинность этих воплощений могут лишь мудрецы на основании Священных Писаний. Всем остальным этого не дано, особенно в Кали-югу.

----------


## Александр.Б

> Прежде всего вынужден снова повторится насчет личных выпадов. Посты аля «grammar nazi», «а то мы тебя»  и прочие в таком же духе, я воспринимаю как «белый шум». Отвечаю на них только когда есть соответствующие настроение или есть в этом необходимость, для возвращении дискуссии в нормальное русло. Но люди которые, к примеру, интересуются кришнаизмом, зайдя в эту тему, могут увидеть диссонанс между «Кришнаизм одна из самых миролюбивых религий мира» и поведением некоторых участников, агрессивно не приемлющих альтернативные точки зрения. Если меня этим не удивишь, то другие, менее искушенные люди, могут испытать шок из-за разницы того что должно и того что есть.


Вы только этого и ждёте, найти недостатки у кришнаитов и ткнуть их туда носом? Но, надеюсь, это не так.
Вообще, я почти уверен, что в конце концов Вы сможете найти ответы на Ваши вопросы.
Мир Кришны очень удивителен в плане затейливых хитросплетений Его поступков и мотивов. Если у Вас ещё есть силы искать в них смысл и логику, то продолжайте в том же духе, но Вы всё равно сдадитесь, с переменным результатом. Либо Вы сдадитесь просияв от восхищения величием и безграничностью Бога, либо Вы сдадитесь удовлетворившись Вашей правотой, уставший её всем доказывать.

Мне нравится Ваш пытливый ум, и для преданных Кришны, это хороший шанс прославить великую Бхагават Гиту и Махабхарату. Если они постараются, то смогут ответить на любые каверзные вопросы. Это хороший экзамен по философии Вайшнавизма и знанию писаний!!! 
Но, прошу Вас, не стоит надеяться на то, что Вы сможете вывести тут кого-то на чистую воду, это оскорбительное настроение.

Разберитесь с мотивацией и не останавливайтесь, ищите пока не найдёте. Не думайте, что ответ Вы получите прямо здесь и сейчас, хотя на форуме достаточно мудрых и знающих. Есть один очень хороший метод для поиска ответов, это молитва. Даже если Вы не верите в Личность Бога, то можно попробовать молиться по типу - Бог, если Ты есть, спаси мою душу, если она есть))) 
В любом случае, голая теория Вам не поможет, требуется ПРАКТИКА.

----------


## Руслан Бенецкий

> джива получает ограниченное блаженство. 
> 
> Суть в том, что блаженство (ананда) и желание (иччха, рага, кама...), предвкушение этого блаженства - это две разные вещи. Они относятся друг к другу как поднявшееся солнце и ранняя заря на горизонте. 
> Если есть стремление, есть объект (то, что я хочу получить себе, вобрать). Стремление направлено на другой объект, не на меня (дживатму), так? А моё блаженство на кого направлено? Моё блаженство вообще не направлено. Я просто чувствую его в себе, как оно раскрывается изнутри, откуда-то из глубин моего существа. Я могу лишь пассивно поглощать его (от Кого, понятно) - но не излучать (как солнце) другим. Сказано, что джива получает (ашнуте) его и питается им как едой (бхога).


когда душа осознанно развивает личностные взаимоотношения с Господом Кришной с любовью служа Ему, то в сердце проявляется блаженство (ананда) и потом бхакта излучает это блаженство в окружающий мир, и чем больше бхакта совершенствуется в чистой любви к Господу тем больше его изнутри переполняет ананда блаженство.
слово ананда означает не просто блаженство, а это переводится как постоянно увеличивающийся экстаз блаженства когда бхакта совершенствуется в чистой любви к Господу, то есть духовная реальность всегда динамична...

----------


## маришка

Паисий,а Вы вообще-то содержание Махабхараты до начала войны на Курукшетре помните?Оставим пока Кришну.
Сколько Дурьодхана совершал подлостей,низостей и бесконечно дхарму нарушал,читали?Такие,обуреваемые гордостью,завистью,жадностью,ненавистью "кшатрии" не имеют право управлять людьми.Сколько раз Кауравы пытались вероломно уничтожить Пандавов,обманом лишили их всего,помните?Жену их пытались обесчестить,сжечь всех вместе с матерью и женой.А в итоге отказались отдать им царство, по закону Пандавам принадлежащее.
почитайте все поподробнее.
Конечно,Кришна мог всех злодеев уничтожить одним взглядом,но смысл в том,что Бог не желает никого никчему принуждать.Иначе,что это за любовь по-принуждению?Или подчинение нехотя от страха?Бог не хочет и не управляет живыми существами как марионетками,или рабами.Каждый решает сам-быть ему с богом,на стороне дхармы,или быть против.И каждый отвечает сам за последствия своего выбора.Вся вселенная существует по законам дхармы,установленным богом, и если кто-то не хочет им подчинятся-сам же за это страдает,получая урок.
Это сложно п

----------


## Руслан Бенецкий

> Прежде всего вынужден снова повторится насчет личных выпадов. Посты аля «grammar nazi», «а то мы тебя»  и прочие в таком же духе, я воспринимаю как «белый шум». Отвечаю на них только когда есть соответствующие настроение или есть в этом необходимость, для возвращении дискуссии в нормальное русло. Но люди которые, к примеру, интересуются кришнаизмом, зайдя в эту тему, могут увидеть диссонанс между «Кришнаизм одна из самых миролюбивых религий мира» и поведением некоторых участников, агрессивно не приемлющих альтернативные точки зрения. Если меня этим не удивишь, то другие, менее искушенные люди, могут испытать шок из-за разницы того что должно и того что есть. Далее по существу вопросов.
> 
> Ну начнем снова с логического противоречия: сначала заявляется о непостижимости Бога, но тут же следует Его «объяснение». Сразу возникает вопрос, если Бог непостижим откуда «лектор» знает каков Он на самом деле?
> 
> Крайне неудачный пример. Из него в частности можно сделать вывод, что ограниченное(Бхагаван), является источником безграничного(Брахман), что есть нонсенс. 
>  Разделение на «качественное» и «количественное», схожесть\различие, условно. Если в пределе мы тождественны Богу, то отличие Его от нас текущих получается, условно. Это отличие, есть покров майи не дающий нам понять свою сущность. Иными словами есть понятие «качественно», но не существует понятия «количественно». 
>  Снова обращаю внимание: форма (лат. forma —  внешний вид) и бесконечность прямо противоположные понятия. 
> 
> Извините не смог удержатся  : план Кришны имеет что нибуть общее с Планом Путина?  За последний проголосовало много народу не зная в чем он заключается, может и в план Кришны просто верят, не зная в чем его суть?
> ...



1 и личностный аспект и безличностный аспект Абсолютной Истины существуют вечно и одновременно, Абсолютная Личность Бхагаван и безличное сияние браман существуют вечно и до конца непостижимы и безграничны, но их можно познать до определённой степени, совершенно прекрасную Абсолютную Личность можно увидеть и пообщаться с Ним и развивать с Ним взаимоотношения и т.п., но познать Его до конца не возможно Он безграничен, и безличное сияние тоже безгранично...

2 вы наверное не очень внимательно читали книги Шрилы Прабхупады в них все ваши вопросы харашо проясненны...
дело в том что Абсолюта не возможно ухватить или понять материальным разумом, Его возможно познать в бхакти...

3 у многочисленных душ есть свобода выбора, и одни выбирают развитие личносных взаимоотношений с Господом, а другие по разным причинам отворачиваются от Него и потом подпадают под влияние закона кармы

4 Господь Он есть Сач-чид-ананда Виграха и эти три Его аспекта открываются глубже в зависимости от того насколько глубже душа Его воспринимает, то есть восприятие всех трёх аспектов сач чид ананда это полное восприятие Абсолюта, а восприятие сач или сач чид это не полное понимание.

Не думайте что вы сможете понять Абсолюта разумом, говорится что высшее понимание Абсолюта это концепция ачинтья бхеда абхеда таттва это означает что Абсолют одновременно един с душами и разнообразными энергиями и Он одновременно отличен от них, это с помощью разума и логики не возможно понять, для понимания нужно совершенствоваться в бхакти...

если у вас будут вопросы то можем пообсуждать

----------


## Садху санга дас

> Ну начнем снова с логического противоречия: сначала заявляется о непостижимости Бога, но тут же следует Его «объяснение». Сразу возникает вопрос, если Бог непостижим откуда «лектор» знает каков Он на самом деле?


А где вы здесь видите противоречие? Кришна непостижим для нашего материального ума и разума, и не какое апеллирование к "логическому противоречию"  не поможет понять вам, кто такой Кришна. Но кто вам сказал, что Сам Кришна не может открыть Себя Своему чистому преданному?

Вы все пытаетесь впихнуть Кришну в рамки своей материальной логики, но Кришна не обязан помещаться в эти рамки.

_тад эджати тан наиджати
тад дуре тад в антике
тад антар асйа сарвасйа
тад у сарвасйасйа бахйатах_

*"Верховный Господь и ходит, и не ходит. Он далеко и в то же время очень близко. Он пребывает внутри всего, и все же Он вне всего."*

Какая логика может объяснить этот стих из Упанишад? Никакая материальная логика здесь не применима. Но если мы отрешимся от материи и будем говорить об Абсолюте, то мы должны признать, что Он не может быть другим. В Абсолюте разрешаются все противоречия. Он и ходит и не ходит. Он далеко и близко. Он внутри всего и Он вне всего, Он локализован и всепроникающ. Он пристрастен и беспристрастен. Он изменяется и остается неизменным. И не надо говорить здесь, что это не логично, потому что мы говорим об Абсолюте. Лично мне известна только одна вещь, которая одновременно изменяется и остается неизменной. Это сознание.  И если Абсолют одновременно и изменяется и остается неизменным, то он не может не быть сознанием. То есть Абсолют - это личность. И именно эту личность, которая есть Абсолют и которая лежит в основе всего Веды называют Кришна.

_арджуна увача
 парам брахма парам дхама
павитрам парамам бхаван
 пурушам шашватам дивйам
ади-девам аджам вибхум

 ахус твам ришайах сарве
деваршир нарадас татха
 асито девало вйасах
свайам чаива бравиши ме_

*Aрджуна сказал: Ты - Верховная Личность Бога, высшая обитель, чистейший, Aбсолютная Истина. Ты - вечная, божественная, изначальная личность, нерожденный и величайший. Все великие мудрецы, такие как Нарада, Aсита, Девала и Вьяса, подтверждают эту истину, и теперь Ты Сам говоришь мне об этом.*

Понять абсолютную природу Кришны при помощи логики не возможно. Эту природу можно понять только начав служить Ему.

_бхактйа мам абхиджанати
йаван йаш часми таттватах
 тато мам таттвато джнатва
вишате тад-анантарам_

*Постичь Меня, Верховную Личность Бога, таким, какой Я есть, можно только с помощью преданного служения. И когда благодаря преданному служению все сознание человека сосредоточивается на Мне, он вступает в царство Бога.*

Преданные, которые отвечают вам здесь на этом форуме, не теоретизируют с вами, они в силу своей беспричинной милости, пытаются поделится с вами тем духовным опытом, который они получили служа Кришне. Поймите что для них это не вопрос теории, и единомышленников для своих теорий вы здесь не найдете.

Теперь вы должны для себя определится. Кто вы? Если вы действительно искренний искатель истины, то я предлагаю вам открыть эту банку с медом преданного служения и начать служить Кришне, хотя бы начав повторять Его святые имена. Если же вы сюда пришли для того чтобы просто постебаться над преданными, то наверно Вам пора уже уходить, потому что какой смысл облизывать банку снаружи. Это самое бесполезное занятие.

Харе Кришна!

----------


## Паисий

> Так как душа - это отдельная, самостоятельная единица, которой присущи желания, самое сильное из которых - счастье (ну, поскольку она - ананда), то


 Вот здесь стоп. Вы проигнорировали мою фразу относительно «ананды» и продолжаете рассуждать в том же духе, что и раньше. Вы выделяете только стремление к блаженству у души, игнорируя два остальных. Но если взять и их, к знанию и к вечности, то никакого выбора у души не будет, акромя пути к Богу, т.е. опять-таки выходит, что изначальные души не «могут» заработать плохую карму.



> Брахман - это энергия, сияние, которую излучает Источник, Бхагаван (Верховная Личность), а Параматма - это тот Господь, который присутствует в сердце каждого живого существа, в каждом атоме


 Похоже мы в очередной раз ходим по кругу, не с Вами лично конечно. Просто при обсуждении личность ли Бог, на мой аргумент что  ограниченное (Личность, Бхагван) не может породить безграничное (Брахман), пока не был получен логический, обоснованный контраргумент. Давайте разберемся сначало с этим вопрос, прежде чем подходить к троичной  «структуре» Бога.



> Вот там как раз, где нету выбора - там нету и Бога.


Процитированная Вами фраза была в том контексте, что подлинные мотивы Кришны-Бога, люди знать не могут в принципе. А значит и обсуждать их тоже нет резона. Их обсуждать всерьез можно только исходя из модели Кришна-человек.



> Как интересно! Вы пытаетесь решать за Бога, чем и кем Он может быть, а чем и кем нет??? С материальной точки зрения - да. Но если учесть, что Бог безграничен, то надо предположить хотя бы (хотя это может сперва оказаться довольно сложным), что Он может быть и тем, и другим одновременно. То есть и воздухом, и шариками в нем. Это мы с Вами так не можем. Потому что имеем ограничения. А Он может все это запросто. Бог имеет тело, которое больше всех Вселенных вместе взятых, но при этом Он вполне может принять обычную привычную нам двурукую форму, чтобы мы могли с ним общаться личностно. Что Он и продемонстрировал Арджуне, приняв по его просьбе сначала Вселенскую форму, а потом обычную.


 Не надо пожалуйста передергивать. За Бога  здесь ничего не решаю. Я просто привел упрощенную модель, для пояснения своей идеи. По которой, кстати говоря, Богом являтся и личность, но только это не весь Бог, а лишь его часть. Хотя на самом деле  :mig:  , можно продолжить мысль и дальше. И постулировать что воздух в шарике (часть Бога, личность) тождественна всему бесконечному объему воздуха (Бог, бесконечность)., по крайней мере по своим «качественным»  :smilies:  характеристикам.  



> Да, Вы правы, это все - Его части, но все же это и Он и не Он одновременно. То есть Он как проявление Параматмы (Сверхдуши) и не Он как Верховная Личность. Его лилы также безграничны и бесконечны. Вы пытаетесь сияние поставить выше и первостепеннее Источника этого сияния.


 Игра в том, чтобы Единое представить раздробленным. Все остальные «лилы»,  вытекают из этого первичного правила. Впрочем прежде чем этот вопрос обсуждать, надо определится с конечностью\бесконечностью Абсолюта.



> Вам уже столько и обстоятельно ответили на этот вопрос, что "меня терзают смутные сомнения" - а не ждете ли Вы просто -напросто такого ответа, который всего лишь явился бы подтверждением Вашей теории?


 Если я здесь начну со всеми соглашаться, разговор быстро утихнет или войдет в малопродуктивную стадию.



> Указания даны в Бхагавад-гите. А также Веды описывают ВСЕ приходы Господа на Землю, которые были и которые будут. Остальные - лжемессии. Определить же истинность этих воплощений могут лишь мудрецы на основании Священных Писаний. Всем остальным этого не дано, особенно в Кали-югу.


 Тогда возникает следующий вопрос: а как узнать что эти книги не были лжемессией или просто заблудшими людьми? Где критерий истины? P.S. Где и в какой Веде написанно про аватары Вишну?



> В любом случае, голая теория Вам не поможет, требуется ПРАКТИКА.


 Соглашусь с последним Вашим предложением. Для самореализация практика необходима, впрочем как и верная теория.

----------


## Руслан Бенецкий

Паисий
выше я вам ответил на счёт конечности или бесконечности Абсолюта и на другие ваши вопросы, у вас ещё есть недопонимания?

----------


## Юрий Анатольевич

мне понравились отношение незавсегдатаев (ну, тех, у кого меньше ста сообщений) форума к Паисию на этой странице) 




> и потом бхакта излучает это блаженство в окружающий мир


Ну, да. Просто, признаться, не слышал, как технически осуществляется излучение ананды - это передаётся непосредственно от дживы к дживе, или же через Параматму. Если через, то это уже, согласитесь, не совсем излучение.

----------


## Руслан Бенецкий

> Ну, да. Просто, признаться, не слышал, как технически осуществляется излучение ананды - это передаётся непосредственно от дживы к дживе, или же через Параматму. Если через, то это уже, согласитесь, не совсем излучение.


это можно понять на примере, например, человек встретил возвышенного бхакту например Шрилу Прабхупаду и так как Прабхупада с любовью служит Кришне Сач Чид Ананде Виграхе то в сердце у него тоже проявляется сач чид ананда от Кришны и Прабхупада излучает это в мир и когда человек находится рядом с возвышенным вайшнавом то этот человек ощющает на себе эту духовную энергию которая исходит от вайшнава, и если человек вдохновляется и тоже начинает с любовью служить Господу то Кришна наделяет этого человека изнутри сач чид анандой, а возвышенный вайшнав является примером и вдохновителем

----------


## SIDDHILALASA

Его жизнь научит. У него всё ещё впереди.

----------


## Враджендра Кумар дас

Паисий, вы обвиняете меня в агрессии по отношению к вам и пугаете нас тем, что зашедший сюда новый человек увидит несоответствие междлу нашим заявленным миролюбием и реальной агрессией. Давайте объяснимся в последний раз. Вы пришли сюда, заранее не принимая философию вайшнавов, и говорите, что хотите найти здесь широкомыслящих людей и обсудить с ними свои вопросы. Ваше "ителлигентное широкомыслие" почему-то не позволяет вам понять простые даже для новичка-вайшнава тезисы о том, что Бхагаван - это форма, но она не ограничивает Его. И не нужно толкований латинского термина "форма". При чем тут латынь? Ведическая филосфия самодостаточна. Абсолют неделим, но для нашего понимания говорится о том, что в нем выделяется безличный аспект Брахман, вселенский разум - Параматма и Бхагаван, как источник Брахмана и Параматмы. Почему личностное не может быть источником безличного? Солнце имеет форму, но оно является источником бесформенного света. В чем проблема? Если мы обсуждаем Бога, то на основе чего? Обсуждать Его на основе нашего ума и разума - бсполезно. Надеюсь, что это вы понимаете? Тогда остается шастра - богооткровенное писание. Если вы не принимаете шастр, значит вы просто рассждаете на основе своего разума и ума. Это бесполезно в вопросах безраничного Бога. Ум и разум пободны калькулятору, которые оперируют с конечными и взаимозависимыми величинами. Бог бесконечен и незаивисим. Поэтому мы не можем его вбить в калькулятор нашего ума, как невозмлжно вбить в калькулятор бесконечное число. Вы все же пытаетесь на основе своей логики и латыни доказать, что у Бога в принципе не может быть формы, т.к. она якобы ограничивает. Пока вы не примете таких характеристик Бога как Ананта-рупа (бесконечная форма) и Ачьюта (непогрешимый) вы в принципе не сможете понять ничего о Его играх и проявлениях. Вы пытаетесь рассуждать о частностях (поведение Кришны в сюжетах Махабхараты), не понимая основ. Вы так "интеллигентно" насмехаетесь над вайшнавской ограниченностью, не замечая своей ограниченности, которая состоит в вашей неспособности понять два вышеупомянутых тезиса (Ананта и Ачьюта). Это азбука, основы. Вы начинаете с того, что отрицаете самы основы и потом оспариваете какие-то детали. Отказывая Богу в личностном аспекте, который для вайшнавов дороже жизни, вы так удивляетесь, что они тут защищают Кришну. Для вас Кришна - картинка на стене или герой индийской мифологии. А для вайшнавов - это сама жизнь. И вы хотите, чтобы я спокойно смотрел, как вы тут хладнокровно и невозмутимо пытаетесь разрушить основы вайшнавизма? Может быть вы тут интеллигентный агрессор, а преданные - защищают основы своей веры и философии? Поэтому не считайте гостей за глупцов, они вполне могут понять, кто агрессор, а кто защитник. Спорить с вами бесполезно, т.к. мы говорим с вами на разных языках в принципе. Для того, чтобы дискуссия была плодотворна, нужно говорить в единой системе координат. Вы последовательно игнорируете все аргументы вайшнавов. Это говорит о том, что вы не готовы принять их ответы. Тогда зачем вы здесь? Чтобы мы приняли вашу версию? Если хотите спорить, то скажите, какие аргументы вы принимаете, если шастры (по меньшей мере, вайшнавские)вы не принимаете?

----------


## Рамачандра дас

Мы спецназ Кришны!
Мы воины Cвета! Мы пришли за теми кто хочет вечной свободы!
Мы звёздный десант! Наша миссия спасать желающих вернуться в антимир! :cool:

----------


## Вриндавана Чандра дас

А он майявади, майявади он!

----------


## Андрей Афанасьевич

> Ну начнем снова с логического противоречия: сначала заявляется о непостижимости Бога, но тут же следует Его «объяснение». Сразу возникает вопрос, если Бог непостижим откуда «лектор» знает каков Он на самом деле?


Непостижимость означает логическую непостижимость, так как Бог описывается  с помощью противоречащих утверждений: есть форма, нет формы. Описания личностного и безличного аспектов содержатся в шастрах, оттуда берёт их "лектор".




> Крайне неудачный пример. Из него в частности можно сделать вывод, что ограниченное(Бхагаван), является источником безграничного(Брахман), что есть нонсенс.


Наличие формы не делает Бхагавана ограниченным. Пример с солнцем показался вам неудачным, однако имеющее форму солнце распространяет свою энергию, свои лучи далеко за пределы себя.
Бхагаван владеет бесконечным количеством непостижимых шакти и является источником бесконечного количества духовных форм. Бхагаван и Его энергии - это и есть всё безграничное сущее. Безличный Брахман можно рассматривать как специальную форму, по аналогии с пустым множеством, которое есть специальный случай среди множеств, содержащих элементы.




> Разделение на «качественное» и «количественное», схожесть\различие, условно. Если в пределе мы тождественны Богу, то отличие Его от нас текущих получается, условно. Это отличие, есть покров майи не дающий нам понять свою сущность. Иными словами есть понятие «качественно», но не существует понятия «количественно».


Если... то...   :smilies:  Под количественным различием подразумевается ограниченное могущество дживы, вечная подвластность живого существа Бхагавану.




> Снова обращаю внимание: форма (лат. forma —  внешний вид) и бесконечность прямо противоположные понятия.


Абсолют описывается логически противоречивым понятием безграничной формы. Он же непостижим.  :biggrin1:

----------


## Mahottsava Gauranga das

> А он майявади, майявади он!


чего-то экспрессии слишком много... совсем парня затравили - прям как сектанты какие-то, чесслово...  :sed:

----------


## Александр.Б

> чего-то экспрессии слишком много... совсем парня затравили - прям как сектанты какие-то, чесслово...


И то верно! Действуем по принципу - не можешь ответить на вопрос, значит надо обвинить вопрошающего)))
Зрелого человека, детские вопросы не выводят из себя, зрелый человек, заботливо обучает ребёнка задавать вопросы правильно.

----------


## Mahottsava Gauranga das

> А где вы здесь видите противоречие? Кришна непостижим для нашего материального ума и разума, и не какое апеллирование к "логическому противоречию"  не поможет понять вам, кто такой Кришна. Но кто вам сказал, что Сам Кришна не может открыть Себя Своему чистому преданному?
> 
> Вы все пытаетесь впихнуть Кришну в рамки своей материальной логики, но Кришна не обязан помещаться в эти рамки.
> 
> _тад эджати тан наиджати
> тад дуре тад в антике
> тад антар асйа сарвасйа
> тад у сарвасйасйа бахйатах_
> 
> *"Верховный Господь и ходит, и не ходит. Он далеко и в то же время очень близко. Он пребывает внутри всего, и все же Он вне всего."*


Хорошо бы тут привести ещё ссылки, какие Вы конкретно тексты процитировали из Упанишад и Гиты, то бишь ведической литературы, чтобы очередной раз акцентировать Паисию на то, что мы опираемся в своей философии на авторитет именно этих писаний...

----------


## jivaji

> Вот здесь стоп. Вы проигнорировали мою фразу относительно «ананды» и продолжаете рассуждать в том же духе, что и раньше. Вы выделяете только стремление к блаженству у души, игнорируя два остальных. Но если взять и их, к знанию и к вечности, то никакого выбора у души не будет, акромя пути к Богу, т.е. опять-таки выходит, что изначальные души не «могут» заработать плохую карму.


Просто я не пишу про сат и чит, так как во-первых, мы говорим о желаниях или стремлениях, которые в принципе характерны именно для аспекта ананды. А во вторых, вы же сами написали, что они тождественны. Но, даже если мы будем писать вместо ананды сат-чит-ананда, от этого ничто не поменяется, как в силу уже указанных причин, так и в силу других причин. Но с другой стороны, даже стремление, проистекающее лишь из одного-единого аспекта ананды также не оставит душе никакого выбора, кроме как стремиться именно к Богу. Да, с одной стороны сат и чит подразумевает полноту понимания того, что лучше всего - стремиться к Богу и навечно воссоединиться с Ним. Но с другой стороны, та неотъемлемая наша черта, которая называется свободой или свободой выбора может рано или поздно поставить душу перед выбором: или для Него, или для себя. Эта свобода такая же неотъемлемая, как и ее сат, чит и ананда.  И выбор второго варианта начинает карму. Иначе смысла в существовании отдельных душ нет. То же касается и стремлений или желаний. И потом, вместо одноаспектного стремления или желания мы получим уже тринаправленное желание или стремление. Так что ОК, я согласен говорить сат-чит-ананда, а не просто ананда. Но продолжим тогда наш диалог. 

Итак, душа, как сат-чит-ананда, имеет желания или стремления, которые являются ее неотъемлемой чертой. В зависимости от того, куда будут направлены эти желания, душа будет либо служить Богу, либо пытаться имитировать Его положение (т.е., чтобы ей служили). Кроме того, что душа - сат-чит-ананда, она также является ОТДЕЛЬНОЙ, ОТДЕЛЕННОЙ, САМОСТОЯТЕЛЬНОЙ, ну то есть АВТОНОМНОЙ сущностью. Ну, вот, например, Паисий - это вы, а дживаджи - это я. Вы же не будете утверждать, что вы и я - это нечто единое? Мы - две разные личности. Так вот, каждая душа обладает свободой, или свободой выбора. Именно этот факт, что души являются ОТДЕЛЬНЫМИ сущностями, дает возможность возникновению разных взаимоотношений между ними. Имперсоналистический подход к определению души только отчасти отражает все богатство и разнообразие различных аспектов духовных черт и характеристик души, поскольку подразумевает отрешенность от тех качеств, которые изначально присущи душе и являются ее естественными и неотъемлемыми характеристиками и чертами, а именно - от отдельности и от желаний или стремлений. А именно ОТДЕЛЬНОСТЬ делает возможным и любовь и все остальное. Т.е., как верно указывал аханкарананда, за что ему респект и уважуха, необходим субъект и объект. Иначе все действительно будет "едино" и тогда не будет ни субъекта, ни объекта. Но выше отношений между субъектом и объектом стоят отношения между субъектом и субъектом, поскольку они взаимные, направленные в обе стороны - это уже ВЗАИМОобмен.

Я, конечно, понимаю, что вам где-то ближе, наверное именно имперсоналистический подход. Нет проблем. Но вот вы, извините, указываете нам на то, что мы отвергаем альтернативную точку зрения. Ну и тогда почему бы вам не принять во внимание нашу точку зрения в качестве альтернативной по отношению к вашей? Вот мы здесь персоналисты, для нас важны именно отношения, полные различных оттенков и вкусов между душой и Богом. Вы - имперсоналист, для вас более приемлемо отсутствие отношений. Какие проблемы вообще?

Тут, похоже, чисто психологический момент. А насколько вообще я готов сам _принимать_ существование альтернативной точки зрения, когда _предлагаю_ альтернативу? Вот это и будут субъект-субъектные отношения: два субъекта в равной степени уважительно относятся к инаковости друг друга  :smilies: .

----------


## Александр.Б

Где-то в топике проскальзывало, что Кришна возможно был простым человеком. Не знаю, отвечали уже или нет, много тут всего написано, но в Гите сказано, что Кришна проявил Вселенскую форму и этим доказал, что он Бог!

Ещё тут спрашивали, зачем Кришне надо было устраивать войну, ведь он мог "поколдовать" и так всё устроить. Но он так всё и устроил, разве это не мистика? Что на поле боя собрались только те, кто надо, что стрелы поражали только тех, кого нужно, и т.д. куда уж мистичнее-то?

----------


## Вриндавана Чандра дас

Да, ограниченной логикой нельзя железно утвердить безграничность Абсолюта (можно только спорить). Но тем более, логикой нельзя утвердить Его ограниченность. Как только мы утвержаем это, Абсолют для нас перестает быть Абсолютом. А потому нет логического смысла в логическом докательстве какой-либо ограниченности Абсолюта. Имперсоналисты пытаются доказывать ограниченность форм, а не ограниченность Абсолюта, поэтому в доказательству ограниченности Абсолюта это не имеет никакого отношения. В этом месте спор между вайшнавами и имперсоналистами заходит в тупик. Имперсоналист доказывает ограниченность материальных форм, не рассмастривая какие-либо иные формы форм ( :blink:  . Вайшнав доказывает безграничность духовных форм, не рассматривая материальные. С точки зрения логики, если есть форма, значит есть и граница этой формы. Но как понимать, что такое граница. Конечно, с позиции дискриминаций форма Кришны вроде отделена от формы другого живого существа. Но ведь отделена она только с точки зрения непреданного. Например, Сам Кришна и его флейта. Но форма Кришны остается формой Кришны, когда он с флейтой, более того, флейта вписана в Его образ неразрывно от Него. Но сама флейта имеет форму, и является отдельным живым существом. Как можно рассуждать о духовном мире непреданному или имперсоналисту? Они знают только то, что мир можно раздробить на составные части и это безличное и бесформенное нечто им представляется окончательной истиной. А вайшнавы знают, что мир постороен из форм не просто так, это не просто временная иллюзия, которая исчезает без следа по истечении своего срока. Любая форма имеет более высокое и смысловое абсолютное значение по отношению к бессмысленной совокупности составных частей. И это значение формы проистекает из духовного мира, где совокупность представлена уже не материальными элементами, а духовными формами, которые абсолютны и безграничны, потому что они являются неотъемлемыми от того мира ни при каких обстоятельствах и никогда. Любая иллюзия возможна только благодаря тому, что форма в изначальной своей природе имеет абсолютное смысловое значение. Но иллюзию можно отчуждать, разделить, отторгнуть, это производный слепок, временно несущий какой-то информационный посыл.

----------


## Вриндавана Чандра дас

> чего-то экспрессии слишком много... совсем парня затравили - прям как сектанты какие-то, чесслово...


Ничего, ничего, может чувство юмора хотя бы разовьется для начала

----------


## Вриндавана Чандра дас

> И то верно! Действуем по принципу - не можешь ответить на вопрос, значит надо обвинить вопрошающего)))
> Зрелого человека, детские вопросы не выводят из себя, зрелый человек, заботливо обучает ребёнка задавать вопросы правильно.



Чтоб вы понимали в выходе из себя, зрелый вы наш  :smilies:  Вот, сами ребенком обозвали взрослого человека. Вы сектант!!!
А майявади не обижаются, кстати, когда их так называют, они и сами себя так называют и ничуть этого не смущаются.

----------


## jivaji

> ... какие-либо иные формы форм ...


Ну да, это хорошо вы подметили. Иногда можно слышать "обвинения", которые заключаются в том, что вайшнавизм - это приписывание Богу своих качеств, антропоморфизм, одним словом. Хотя мы-то на самом деле знаем, конечно, где собака порялась  :smilies:  :smilies:  :smilies: . А тут, похоже, как раз и есть просто продолжение чисто антропоморфного мышления: здесь форма ограничена, поэтому Там она тоже ограничена.

----------


## Юрий Анатольевич

видео не смотрел, но футболку одобряю, очень идёт.  





> Выводя тем самым понятия «любовь» за рамки материального мира, распространяя его и на трансцендентальный уровень. Что не совсем верно, ведь любовь это сугубо психофизиологическое явление.


Ну, может, просто разные вещи именуются одними тем же словом "любовь". Абстрактные вещи, понятия разной степени абстрактности называются тем же именем, что и конкретные, земные. Как, напр., первоэлемент ветер; кто-то быстрый ("не парень - ветер!"); ветер, что мы ощущаем кожей. То же с остальными понятиями - любовь, преданность и т.п. Задействуйте абстрактное мышление, не мыслите ж так узкоконкретно. 




> Никакие мои слова не смогут разрушить основ вайшнаизма.


Ну дак всё равно ж грустно как-то. Даже не за других - за Вас. Ну, написали б уже с юмором хотя бы, как тут советуют. А так действительно выходит - какой-то крик одинокой души. 



> ну или забаньте на худой конецменя


вот-вот, типичный настрой. Мол, "мне всё равно")

----------


## SIDDHILALASA

Слабенько, уровень средней школы, Паисий. Аргументы смешные, особенно про сознание и мозг, про человека-Кришну и безличного Бога-инвалида. Узнаю стиль философских энциклопедий, написанных горе-профессорами, объевшимися тушенки. Не читайте их, это хлам системы образования, лучше первоисточники изучайте.

----------


## Враджендра Кумар дас

Прошу прощения у участников темы, но ее зачинателя (Паисия)придется заблокировать в виду того, что Паисий уже в третий раз дает понять, что он тут все решает в плане правил ведения дискуссии и пытается трансцендентные понятия рассматривать с точки зрения истории появления религий, философий и даже с точки зрения науки, которая появилась всего несколько сот назад и вообще не обладает инструментом анализа трансцендентных понятий. 

Паисий, я дал вам шесколько шансов понять, что вы не верно действуете в аналитическом плане, но вы третий раз не понимаете. Я дал вам шанс изменить подход. Вы его не использовали, тем самым вынуждая меня на крайнее решение. Не обижайтесь, но мы не можем потерпеть материализма на этом форуме. Духовные темы обсуждаются в системе духовных ценностей и методик. Вы применяете ложный путь познания в данном случае и потому эта дискуссия бесполезна. Махабхарату вы якобы принимаете, но Бхагавад-гиту (главную философску часть Махабхараты) почему-то не принимаете. Это странная непоследовательность. В БГ описывается путь получения духовного знания (Гл.4.текст 34) и само это знание в краткой форме. Вы пишите о нелогичности и противоречивости понятий Ананта Рупа и Ачьюта, не понимая трансцендентной природы Бога. Не пройдя первого класса в духовной сфере, вы пытаетесь решать академические вопросы. Кто такое может потерпеть? У нас тут не Гайд-парк, где каждый может говорить все, что хочет. Хотите обсуждать духовные темы, примите правила. В науке есть своя методология, в духвоной сфере - своя. Вы могли хотя бы узнать, что кроме мирской логики (лаукика) есть еще и логика священных писаний (шастра-муллака), которая использует иную точку отсчета при анализе явлений. Но вы не хотите этого принимать. Поэтому я вынужден блокировать ваш аккаунт на основании того, что вы нарушаете правила Форума, проповедуя взгляды, противоречащие учению вайшнавов в изложении Бхактиведанты Свами Прабхупады. Я это делаю не из-за неспособности спорить с вами, а из-за вашего нежелания понять, что вы не с тем ключом подошли к этой теме. Я готов потратить сколько угодно времени на то, чтобы помочь искреннему искателю истины, но это не ваш случай. Вы отвергаете все, что тут говорят вайшнавы и насаждаете здесь школьную программу материалистичного мышления.

----------


## Вриндавана Чандра дас

> я хочу сказать, что Любовь и Преданность, это всего лишь одна из ступеней к самореализации, средство, а не сама цель. А выстраивание любовных отношений с Богом, способ облегчить себе самореализацию.


Я же говорил, - маявадька это злокозненный. Пришел мозги прокомпостировать. Вся эта околоведическая ученость, якобы направленная на постижение Истины, является всего лишь способом узаконить через философские построения свои низменные стремления к материальному наслаждению. Майявади это мелкие, но опасные лгунишки. Мало того, что самих себя заколдовали навеки, так ведь их еще и гложет неудовлетворенность, что где-то существует нечто, подрывающее их духовный нигелизм. Поэтому они так же, как цыганки пристают к людям и пользуются их интеллигентностью, чтобы обалбесить, пристают к вайшнавам, пользуясь их простотой и добротой, а также особенно нефитской склонностью к покровительственной проповеди страдающим обусловленным душам (молоденькие неофиты не умеют отличать шельму от восприимчивого брахмавади. Но даже опытные вайшнавы могут подпасть под влияние и заразиться страстью к самым тонким изощреннейшим чувственным наслаждениям - к псевдоимперсонализму, если будут долго слушать майавади.

----------


## Александр.Б

> Второе, откуда у Вас уверенность что погибли только те кто должен был погибнуть? Бхишма, к примеру, в чем провинился, к примеру ?


Если не копать глубоко, то Бхишма был убит как солдат на войне, взял оружие в руки, принял сторону Кауравов, вот и результат. Ещё он не вступился за Драупади, когда её унижали, тоже большой грех для него. А ещё с Бхишмой очень интересная история вышла. В молодости он оскорбил царевну Амбу и та поклялась его убить.

----------


## Туласи Чаран дас

> Я же говорил, - маявадька это злокозненный. Пришел мозги прокомпостировать. Вся эта околоведическая ученость, якобы направленная на постижение Истины, является всего лишь способом узаконить через философские построения свои низменные стремления к материальному наслаждению. Майявади это мелкие, но опасные лгунишки. Мало того, что самих себя заколдовали навеки, так ведь их еще и гложет неудовлетворенность, что где-то существует нечто, подрывающее их духовный нигелизм. Поэтому они так же, как цыганки пристают к людям и пользуются их интеллигентностью, чтобы обалбесить, пристают к вайшнавам, пользуясь их простотой и добротой, а также особенно нефитской склонностью к покровительственной проповеди страдающим обусловленным душам (молоденькие неофиты не умеют отличать шельму от восприимчивого брахмавади. Но даже опытные вайшнавы могут подпасть под влияние и заразиться страстью к самым тонким изощреннейшим чувственным наслаждениям - к псевдоимперсонализму, если будут долго слушать майавади.


   ...На костёр, однозначно... И масла не жалеть...

----------


## Вриндавана Чандра дас

> ...На костёр, однозначно... И масла не жалеть...


Ну, этого можно просто попугать  :smilies:  Он еще школьник-майавади, и просто пока не понял, что настоящие опытные майавади должны вайшнавам мозги пудрить более цинично, можно даже четки взять и Харе Кришна повторять для маскировки. И так можно было бы еще долго делать тут свои темные делишки, выжигая мозги преданным. А этот уже майявади, но еще не слишком матерый, так что масла даже жалко

----------


## Андрей Афанасьевич

> А этот уже майявади


Молодой, а уже майавади  :acute:

----------


## Садху санга дас

Если можно, дорогие вайшнавы, я отвечу Паисию в последний раз, хоть и знаю что он скорее всего мне уже ответить не сможет. 



> Начнем с того, что все человеческие размышления так или иначе построены «материальной логике». Иного и быть не может, так как с детства человеку знаком именно с материальный миром. На основе своего  знания, чувственного опыта, человек всегда пытался объяснить окружающий его мир. Развитие мировоззренческих систем происходило постепенно, от простого к сложному. В этом легко убедится, если начать изучать религии и философские системы, в хронологическом порядке. Человеческая мысль постепенно  развивалась от анимизма (душа, как оживляющие начало) до современных философских систем, некоторые из которых даже пытаются опираться на последние научные достижения. Все философские идеи, так или иначе отталкиваются от материального мира, либо позитивно, как например  представлении о Боге- личности, аналоге человека- личности, но с расширенными человеческими характеристиками. Либо негативно, например Абсолют который *без*конечен, вечен ( *вне*времени) и т.п. Касательно возможности познания Бога, негативный и позитивный взгляд зачастую сходятся в одном, Он непознаваем, по крайней мере, обычным людям это не под силу. В обоих вариантах из-за ограниченных способностях человека , в позитивном варианте условно, Зевс мудрее любого смертного, в негативном Абсолют принципиально  непознаваем, так как ограниченное не может познать бесконечное, в принципе.
> Кшатризм, если я правильно понимаю, проповедуют по сути дела путь бхакти, путь любви, преданности личному Богу. Выводя тем самым понятия «любовь» за рамки материального мира, распространяя его и на трансцендентальный уровень. Что не совсем верно, ведь любовь это сугубо психофизиологическое явление. Её бихомия в общем и целом науке понятна, так же как и назначение. Более того любовь или схожие с ней чувства можно вызвать  искусственно, например при помощи эмпатогенов или наоборот, погасить уже  имеющуюся. Если бы любовь была более высокого порядка, то  грубые материальные средства не влияли бы на неё, по крайней мере, так легко. 
> Большая часть религиозных систем оперирует таким понятием как «душа» или «дух», а в некоторых, ими обоими.  Эти понятия довольно древние, уходят своими корнями в анимизм. Многие понимают под душой аналог своего физического тела, которое, например будет продолжать  получать «физические» удовольствия или страдания в посмертии. Например, Валгалла с пирами, исламский Рай с гуриями или христианский Ад с хорошо прогретыми сковородками. Для кришнаизма в качестве аналогичного примера можно привести Вайкунтху. Думаю здесь, не стоит пояснять, что душа (или дух, я здесь буду говорить о них как о едином понятии) не является аналогом физического тела. Продолжая и одновременно подводя промежуточный итог скажу, душа не страдает и не получает удовольствие, не испытывает земных чувств. 
> Отсюда мы переходим к идеи, что душа это сознание. Сразу же , встает вопрос, что под этим понимать. Как то, что думает, чувствует, действует? Нет, так как процесс мышления, например,  зависит, опять таки, от биохимии мозга и поддаётся изменениям (ноотропы, психоделикии пр. не\медикаментозные способы влияния). Чувствами также можно легко манипулировать, антидепрессантами или опиатами. Получается, что душа это не наша способность мыслить или чувствовать, а нечто другое. 
> В индийских системах есть понятие Атмана, некое неизменное начало в человеке, которое по сути и есть он сам. Подлинное освобождение это осознание себя Атманом, чем –то неизменным, вечным, вне тела и психики. Причем этот Атман, как некоторые считаю тождественен Абсолюту, Первопричине, Богу. Т.е. путь самореализации, это путь к Богу. На основе предыдущей критики, становится ясно, что для самореализации, необходимо отбросить все земные оковы в виде физических и психологических пристрастий или зависимостей. Путь к этому, к примеру, указал Патанджали в своем трактате по йоге. В нем описаны восемь ступеней к самореализации из которых даже первая ступень самоограничения, «яма»,полностью доступна меньшей части населения Земли. Вторая ступень «нияма» практикуется всеми последователями пути бхакти, в той или иной степени успешности, в том числе и кришнаиты. Т.е. я хочу сказать, что Любовь и Преданность, это всего лишь одна из ступеней к самореализации, средство, а не сама цель. А выстраивание любовных отношений с Богом, способ облегчить себе самореализацию. И кстати саму любовь Бога к последователям и не только, можно отнести к антропопатизму


Раз вы, дорогой Паисий, захотели начать с размышлений о "материальной логике", то я осмелюсь с вами не согласиться, что все человеческие размышления основаны на ней. Все человеческие размышления основаны на каких-то аксиомах, а логика - это надстройка над этими аксиомами. Например есть геометрия Евклида, основанная на 5 аксиомах. Изменив, например, пятую аксиому, говорящую о параллельности прямых, мы получим геометрию Лобачевского, которая тоже логична, но имеет мало общего с геометрией Евклида. Поэтому вопрос познания мира заключается не в логике, а в том на что мы опираемся в познании этого мира. Кто-то опирается на свои несовершенные чувства, а кто-то опирается на шастры. А шастры говорят, что негативное (Абсолют) и позитивное (Личность Бога) это одно и тоже. 

«Шветашватара-упанишад» (3.8 - 9)


_ведахам этам пурушам махантам
адитйа-варнам тамасах парастат
 там эва видитвати мритйум эти
нанйах пантха видйате 'йанайа

 йасмат парам напарам асти кинчид
йасман нанийо но джйайо 'сти кинчит
 врикша ива стабдхо диви тиштхатй экас
тенедам пурнам пурушена сарвам_

*«Я знаю, что существует Бог - Верховная Личность, которая стоит выше всех материальных представлений, порожденных тьмой. Только тот, кто постиг Его, сможет вырваться из круговорота рождения и смерти. Нет иного пути к освобождению.

 Нет такой истины, которая была бы выше Верховной Личности, ибо Господь превыше всего. Он меньше мельчайшего и больше величайшего. Он стоит неподвижно, словно дерево, озаряя духовное небо, и как дерево во все стороны простирает корни, так и Господь пронизывает все сущее Своей беспредельной энергией».*

"Шримад-Бхагаватам" 3.24.33

_парам прадханам пурушам махантам
калам кавим три-вритам лока-палам
 атманубхутйанугата-прапанчам
сваччханда-шактим капилам прападйе_

*"Я предаюсь Верховной Личности Бога, Господу, независимому в Своем могуществе и трансцендентному, который воплотился в образе Капилы; я предаюсь Ему - Верховной Личности, повелителю совокупной материи и всесильному времени, всеведущему Господу, который хранит все вселенные, находящиеся под властью трех гун материальной природы, и вбирает в Себя материальный космос после его уничтожения."*

Есть и другие стихи подтверждающие что Абсолют - это Высшая Личность (пурушам махантам). Не приняв этой аксиомы, вся ваша логика с самого начала будет неправильной.

На основании того, что биохимия влияет на психофизическое состояние людей, вы делаете вывод, личностная природа рождается из биохимических процессов. Простите, но логики здесь ни на грош. Если какой-то завод сбрасывает отходы в реку, и качество воды в реке меняется, неужели это говорит о том, что завод создает эту реку. Влияние биохимии на психофизическое состояние людей, вообще не как не говорит о природе сознания.

"Шримад-Бхагаватам" 1.3.31

_йатха набхаси мегхаугхо
ренур ва партхиво 'ниле
 эвам драштари дришйатвам
аропитам абуддхибхих_

*Облака и пыль переносятся воздухом, но не очень разумные люди говорят, что небо облачно, а воздух грязен. Подобным же образом они переносят представления, связанные с материальным телом, на духовную душу.*

Что-же касается аштанга-йоги Патанджали, то она не отвергает метод бхакти-йоги. _Ишвара-пранидханад ва_ (Иога-сутры 1.23) И на высшем уровне йоги (самадхи) сознание никуда не исчезает, и цель йоги это очищение сознания, но не уничтожения его. _Йога читта вритти ниродха_ (Йога-сутры 1.2)

Как видите, дорогой Паисий, вся ваша логика, не имеющая под собой никакого фундамента, кроме ваших собственных догадок, рушится как замок построенный на песке ваших личных заблуждений. Я отвечаю вам лишь по стольку, поскольку сам в начале 90-х годов, сам пробирался через дебри всех своих ментальных спекуляций к сознанию Кришны. И очень надеюсь, что вы тоже искренне ищите истину. Вы сделаете себе очень хорошее одолжение, и очень сильно сократите себе путь к истине, если просто начнете повторять Харе Кришна маха мантру. Тогда, очень быстро многие вещи прояснятся в вашем сознании. Желаю вам удачи в поисках истины.

----------


## Хемалата д.д.

> Похоже мы в очередной раз ходим по кругу, не с Вами лично конечно. Просто при обсуждении личность ли Бог, на мой аргумент что  ограниченное (Личность, Бхагван) не может породить безграничное (Брахман), пока не был получен логический, обоснованный контраргумент. Давайте разберемся сначало с этим вопрос, прежде чем подходить к троичной  «структуре» Бога.


С чего Вы решили, что Бог как Личность ограничен??? Если Вы считаете, что раз Он Личность и имеет тело, - то это тело материально, а потому ограниченно? На самом деле Кришна не имеет материального тела - Его тело полностью и абсолютно духовно. Оно имеет совершенно другую структуру. Оно в принципе НЕ МОЖЕТ иметь никаких ограничений. К тому же у энергий в любом случае есть источник, их первопричина. И эта первопричина и источник всех энергий и есть Кришна, или Верховная Личность Бога.




> Процитированная Вами фраза была в том контексте, что подлинные мотивы Кришны-Бога, люди знать не могут в принципе. А значит и обсуждать их тоже нет резона. Их обсуждать всерьез можно только исходя из модели Кришна-человек.


Обычные люди действительно не могут знать истинные мотивы Кришны. Но они открыты для Его чистых преданных. Посему их вполне возможно обсуждать в контексте Кришна-Бог. Модель Кришна-человек изначально является оскорблением Святого Имени (ибо Кришна как Господь неотличен от Своего Имени). Эту модель могут использовать люди невинные - непреднамеренно, просто от невежества, от отсутствия знаний, или же демонические - из зависти к Богу. Здесь опять же выбор каждого. Пока мне кажется, что Вы просто желаете разобраться для себя, то есть относитесь к невинным. 



> Не надо пожалуйста передергивать. За Бога  здесь ничего не решаю. Я просто привел упрощенную модель, для пояснения своей идеи. По которой, кстати говоря, Богом являтся и личность, но только это не весь Бог, а лишь его часть. Хотя на самом деле  , можно продолжить мысль и дальше. И постулировать что воздух в шарике (часть Бога, личность) тождественна всему бесконечному объему воздуха (Бог, бесконечность)., по крайней мере по своим «качественным»  характеристикам.


Такое ощущение, что Вы просто проигнорировали мое объяснение :stena: 



> Игра в том, чтобы Единое представить раздробленным. Все остальные «лилы»,  вытекают из этого первичного правила. Впрочем прежде чем этот вопрос обсуждать, надо определится с конечностью\бесконечностью Абсолюта.


То есть я правильно Вас поняла, что Вы просто-напросто ведете свою игру здесь, пытаясь сделать так, чтобы мы все подчинялись ее правилам? Относительно конечности/бесконечности Абсолюта по-моему и так все ясно - если Он Абсолют, то Он в принципе не может быть конечным. Если Сам этого однажды не пожелает. Насчет раздробить единое - у Вас все равно не выйдет, сколько бы Вы ни старались. Как угодно представляйте. Есть целое и есть его части. Целое состоит из частей. Но части не составляют целого. Попробуйте понять. Хотя это не материальная логика. Если Вы разобьете кувшин, то будут части. Они не есть целый кувшин, даже если сложить их вместе.



> Если я здесь начну со всеми соглашаться, разговор быстро утихнет или войдет в малопродуктивную стадию.


От Вас этого никто и не требует. Просто когда человек хочет разобраться, он задает вопросы и старается услышать и понять ответы, то есть занимает позицию ученика. Но когда он не пытается разобраться, он задает некорректные вопросы, т.е. вопросы, где либо содержится вызов и противопоставление себя и своих теорий, либо вопросы, на которые уже сам себе давно ответил и не требуется других ответов в принципе, ибо они все равно не будут ни услышаны, ни приняты. Зато когда человек хочет разобраться по-настоящему, он начинает задавать все более и более глубокие вопросы и обдумывать полученные ответы, и тогда разговор становится по-настоящему продуктивным, причем для обоих сторон. 



> Тогда возникает следующий вопрос: а как узнать что эти книги не были лжемессией или просто заблудшими людьми? Где критерий истины? P.S. Где и в какой Веде написанно про аватары Вишну?


Аватары не Вишну, а Кришны, ибо Вишну является экспансией Кришны. Все веды были записаны (а не написаны) специально для людей Кали-юги, ибо люди предыдущих юг, или эпох, не нуждались в подобных записях, они и так знали наизусть все веды и жили по ним. Записаны они были литературным воплощением Верховной Личности Бога, Вьясадевой. Об аватарах Бога я узнала из обучающего курса для начинающих вайшнавов. Точно сейчас не могу сказать. Но уверена, что о них говорится не в одной какой-то книге, а в нескольких. Как всё в ведах, в принципе. Об этом лучше спросите более знающих и продвинутых старших преданных.

----------


## Хемалата д.д.

> Т.е. я хочу сказать, что Любовь и Преданность, это всего лишь одна из ступеней к самореализации, средство, а не сама цель. А выстраивание любовных отношений с Богом, способ облегчить себе самореализацию.


Любовь это в принципе высшая Божественная энергия. Об этом так или иначе есть во всех ведущих религиях мира. Она одновременно является и средством, и целью.  Имеется в виду не земная любовь, а высшая, Божественная, именуемая преданностью. А по-моему, прекрасный способ облегчить себе самореализацию - это отказ от личностных отношений. Это проявляется не только в отношениях с Богом, а в отношениях также вообще со всеми живыми существами. Как просто и легко все сразу становится - не надо прислушиваться к чувствам других, не надо стремиться понять, в чем же они на самом деле нуждаются, не надо проявлять заботу об их нуждах... Зато я сам - Бог! Или скоро им стану! Вот просто так, получу свободу безо всякой ответственности за себя и других. А так как раз не бывает. 



> Первое каждому слову Махабхараты или Вед я не верю. К примеру, там сказано, что во вселенной живет 8400000 типов живых существ, а только у нас на Земле, по прогнозом ученых,  живых существ разных типов около 8700000. Если взять в расчет жизни на других планетах, то «каноническая» .цифра окажется сильно заниженной по сравнению с реальной.


Там четко сказано - форм жизни, а не типов. Каждая форма жизни имеет свои виды и подвиды. К тому же, по ведам, на Земле присутствуют все формы жизни, ибо эта планета уникальна.



> Второе, откуда у Вас уверенность что погибли только те кто должен был погибнуть? Бхишма, к примеру, в чем провинился, к примеру ?


Прочтите внимательно Махабхарату. Станет понятно, в чем "вина" Бхишмы, или изначально Девавраты. На самом деле - все, что происходит, происходит исключительно по воле Бога. То есть, ничего не может произойти, если на то нет Его воли. Поэтому понятно, что погибли исключительно лишь те, кто должен был погибнуть.

----------


## Леонид

Вопросы:
Извините, нет возможности искать ответ, читая весь сайт.
Известно, что Кришна обладает 64 качествами.

Если у Кришны есть только эти 64 качества, то откуда же взялись противоположности этих качеств и многие другие?
Если Кришна полностью положителен, откуда взялось отрицательное, если Кришна не несёт отрицательного с себе, но 
с другой стороны всё исходит из Кришны?
Почему только 64 качества, а не бесконечное число?

----------


## Юрий Анатольевич

> Если Кришна полностью положителен, откуда взялось отрицательное,


очень такое бородатое объяснение: негативное качество - просто невыраженность, "младенчество" позитивного. Напр., холод - недостаток тепловой энергии, тёмность - неосвещённость, зло - недостаток добра. 




> Почему только 64 качества, а не бесконечное число?


может, оттого что цифра красивая (два в шестой степени)? Скомбинируйте эти 64 в разных пропорциях - будет бесконечное число оттенков. Или наоборот, обобщите - будет малое число. Можно обобщить даже до двух ("наслаждающийся" и "кем наслаждаются"), до одного ("всепривлекание") качества. 

Это похоже на то, как в санкхье считают таттвы: 
ШБ 11.22.4. Господь Кришна ответил:  Так как все материальные элементы присутствуют повсюду, вполне разумно, что различные ученые брахманы проанализировали их различными способами. 
7. О лучший среди людей, так как тонкие и грубые элементы взаимно входят друг в друга, философы могут исчислять основные материальные элементы по-разному, в соответствии с их личным желанием.
8. Все  тонкие  материальные  элементы на самом деле присутствуют в их грубых последствиях; подобно этому, все грубые элементы присутствуют в их тонких причинах, так как материальное  творение  имеет место при прогрессивном <эволюционном> проявлении элементов от тонких к грубым. Таким образом мы можем найти все материальные элементы в любом одном единственном элементе.
по последнему предложению - есть даже такое полушуточное-полусеръёзное выражение, "всё есть символ всего".

----------


## Dayal Nitai das

> Почему только 64 качества, а не бесконечное число?


Просто почитайте книги Шрилы Прабхупады. Кришна не ограничен 64 качествами. Он вообще не ограничен ничем. Ачарьи, в частности Рупа Госвами, выделяют 64 качества Кришны, но на самом деле их великое множество.

Вот цитата из "Нектара Преданности":

"С учетом этих четырех исключительных качеств Кришны общее число Его качеств становится равным шестидесяти четырем. Шрила Рупа Госвами делает здесь попытку привести свидетельства различных писаний, касающиеся шестидесяти четырех качеств, присущих личности Верховного Господа."

Далее идет описание 64 качеств Кришны. После Шрила Прабхупада резюмирует:

"В приведенных высказываниях описываются *некоторые* качества Кришны и трансцендентные черты Его личности, являющиеся для Его преданных неисчерпаемыми источниками наслаждения. Трансцендентные качества Кришны сравнивают *с океаном, размеры которого невозможно определить,* однако достаточно попробовать одну каплю океанской воды, чтобы получить представление о том, из чего он состоит. Так и эти высказывания могут дать нам некоторое представление о трансцендентном положении Кришны и Его качествах.

В Десятой песни «Шримад-Бхагаватам» (14.7) Господь Брахма говорит: «О мой Господь, непостижимые качества, красоту и деяния, которые Ты явил, придя на эту планету, *невозможно измерить* никакими материальными мерками. Любые попытки представить себе Кришну тоже ни к чему не приведут. Может быть, когда-нибудь ученый-материалист после многих-многих жизней и долгих лет упорного труда определит атомный состав этого мира или даже сосчитает атомы, из которых состоит эфир. Может быть, какому-нибудь ученому даже удастся определить число атомов во вселенной. Но даже тогда он* не в силах будет сосчитать все трансцендентные качества* в Тебе - источнике трансцендентного блаженства»."

----------


## Евгений Анатольевич

> Я же говорил, - маявадька это злокозненный. Пришел мозги прокомпостировать. Вся эта околоведическая ученость, якобы направленная на постижение Истины, является всего лишь способом узаконить через философские построения свои низменные стремления к материальному наслаждению. Майявади это мелкие, но опасные лгунишки. Мало того, что самих себя заколдовали навеки, так ведь их еще и гложет неудовлетворенность, что где-то существует нечто, подрывающее их духовный нигелизм. Поэтому они так же, как цыганки пристают к людям и пользуются их интеллигентностью, чтобы обалбесить, пристают к вайшнавам, пользуясь их простотой и добротой, а также особенно нефитской склонностью к покровительственной проповеди страдающим обусловленным душам (молоденькие неофиты не умеют отличать шельму от восприимчивого брахмавади. Но даже опытные вайшнавы могут подпасть под влияние и заразиться страстью к самым тонким изощреннейшим чувственным наслаждениям - к псевдоимперсонализму, если будут долго слушать майавади.


Примите мои поклоны. Особенно за юмор.  :pooh_birth_day: 

Вообще же вспоминается известная фраза, что "самый негодяйский вор - это вор, который ворует ваше Время"

В такие подробные дискуссии с человеком, который не имеет квалификации ученика можно ввязываться только ясно осознавая, что делаешь это с "эгоистической" целью отточить свои проповеднические способности, умение находить нужные цитаты в "загашнике", etc.
Польза тут только в том чтобы объясняя кому-то (неважно кому), самому яснее понять.

А так... хватило бы "разведки боем"

----------

